# Traurigster/Nachdenklichster Moment in eurer WoW-Zeit



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

aus gegebenen Anlass möchte ich mich bei euch allen entschuldigen. Meine Entschuldigung gilt besonders an die Person, denen ich mit meinen Threads zu nahe getreten bin. 

Da ich gewillt bin mit euch gemeinsam eine gute Konversation führen zu wollen (auf menschlicher und respektvoller Ebene), habe ich das Thema meines letzten Threads humaner verfasst.

Ich bitte um rege Teilnahme. Falls ihr dennoch das Bedürfnis habt mir an die Gurgel zu gehen, dann stellt euch am Besten vor, dass ich eine sexy 21 jährige Latina bin, die sich nach eurer Liebe sehnt. 

Vielleicht macht das die ganze Angelegenheit erträglicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------


Jeder kennt es: 

Es gibt Filme, die so traurig oder rührend sind, das sie einem zum Weinen bringen. Aber auch WOW hat einige solcher Momente. 

Bei mir war es die Blutelfenquest, bei der man Sylvanas ein Amulett übergibt. Die meissten kennen die Szene vermutlich. Man übergibt ihr das Amulett, sie erinnert sich an ihre Vergangenheit und beginnt zu singen. Ich war damals so ergriffen, das ich heulte wie ein Schlosshund. Sogar ein Gedicht hab ich danach darüber geschrieben, so begeistert war ich. 

Ist es euch schon mal ähnlich ergangen? Was waren eure emotionalsten Momente in World of Warcraft? 


Hier ist das entsprechende Video dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no_yxknmUac

Bitte kontaktiert mich weiterhin über Buffed.de und auf Youtube.com bezüglich Kritik und Wünsche. Ich werde mein möglichstes tun.

Also, lasst uns eine tolle Konversation führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (20. August 2010)

mir faellt trotz intensiver ueberlegung nichts ein was
besonders traurig oder nachdenklich war


----------



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> mir faellt trotz intensiver ueberlegung nichts ein was
> besonders traurig oder nachdenklich war




gab es keine user mit denen du ewig gespielt hast und sie aufeinmal verschwunden sind? gildenauflösungen? wow-scheidungen?


----------



## Cooko (20. August 2010)

Also ich sag mal zum "Heulen" war mir nie, aber wenn man sich quests durchliest sind einige z.b. im brachland aber vor allem rund um shattrath find ich unheimlihc emotional...auch BT is ja eig voll die traurige inni (wobei man sagen muss, dass eig GANZ wow traurig is, ne ganze welt im krieg >_>) nur da , wo halt ne quest direkt mit den opfern zusammenhängt isses imma sehr tiefgehend *SCHNIIEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHF*


----------



## Eredran (20. August 2010)

Also ich fands am traurigsten als Arthas starb also das Video ich mein ich kenne diesen Charakter seid dem es Warcraft 3 gibt und als ich das Video zum ersten mal sah wie er da auf dem Boden liegt also ich fands traurig^^


----------



## Feldheld (20. August 2010)

Mit meinem ersten Char, einem Zwergen-Krieger, hatte ich früh einen sympathischen Briten kennengelernt, einen Zwergen-Jäger, mit dem ich viele Level lang unzertrennlich war. Beide noch total neu im Spiel, null Plan von irgendwas, lustig wars und idyllisch, wie zwei kleine Jungens, die die große Welt erkunden. Leider begann er mir irgendwann mit seiner Anhänglichkeit übel auf die Nüsse zu gehen, sodaß ich mich schließlich schweren Herzens entschloß mich abrupt und feige von ihm zu trennen. Ich erinner mich noch gut wie wir mitten in Wetlands "cyas" gesagt haben, ich mit irgendeiner Ausrede, daß ich noch da und dort was erledigen müßte, er gefragt ob er mir dabei helfen solle, ich abgewunken, er noch ne Zeit da gestanden mit seinem Dino und hinter mir hergeschaut als hätte er geahnt, daß er mich das letzte mal sehen würde. Hab danach einen neuen Char angefangen und den alten nie mehr angerührt.


----------



## Pastwalker (20. August 2010)

Also es gab schon einige traurige Momente zb kannte ich mal eine, die war immer so lieb und so^^ wir ham oft mit einander gezockt und nach ner Zeit wusste sie mehr über mich als so manch anderer...leider hat sie seehr weit weg gewohnt und ich hatt nur ihre Email addy...sie hat dann iwann aufgehört WoW zu spielen ich mittlerweile auch.
Irgendwann hat sie immer seltener auf Mails geantwortet und dann garnicht mehr bis heute und ich vermiss sie so
Also das war schon eins meiner nachdenklichsten Momenté es gibt noch viele mehr solcher Art aber ich glaub nicht dass ich das dann weiter in einem öffentlichen Forum poste in dem ich hier neimanden kenne das sollte ehr privat besprochen werden
alles in allem war WoW doch oftmals auch sehr lustig mit meiner Gilde viel rumgealbert und so unsere Wortspoelchen getrieben^^


----------



## Ministar (20. August 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> Mit meinem ersten Char, einem Zwergen-Krieger, hatte ich früh einen sympathischen Briten kennengelernt, einen Zwergen-Jäger, mit dem ich viele Level lang unzertrennlich war. Beide noch total neu im Spiel, null Plan von irgendwas, lustig wars und idyllisch, wie zwei kleine Jungens, die die große Welt erkunden. Leider begann er mir irgendwann mit seiner Anhänglichkeit übel auf die Nüsse zu gehen, sodaß ich mich schließlich schweren Herzens entschloß mich abrupt und feige von ihm zu trennen. Ich erinner mich noch gut wie wir mitten in Wetlands "cyas" gesagt haben, ich mit irgendeiner Ausrede, daß ich noch da und dort was erledigen müßte, er gefragt ob er mir dabei helfen solle, ich abgewunken, er noch ne Zeit da gestanden mit seinem Dino und hinter mir hergeschaut als hätte er geahnt, daß er mich das letzte mal sehen würde. Hab danach einen neuen Char angefangen und den alten nie mehr angerührt.



Oha das klingt wirklich traurig. Soetwas hab ich auch schon erlebt nur aus der sicht des Zwergen Hunters.
Es war eine Draenei Schamanin und ich hatte ihr von lvl 15 bis 60 geholfen und dann sind wir zusammen bis 70 gelevelt.

Naja... iwan ging ich ihr wohl so aufn Sack das sie meinte sie Transt den server aufgrund unerträglicher lags und bugs auf Malygos die ja auf Perenolde nicht sind. Ich wollt ja mit transen aber irgendwie hab ich gemerkt sie haut wegen mir ab.
Sie reagierte nur noch auf ingame post weil sie meine wisper angeblich übersah und so nett wie anfangs war sie schon lange nicht mehr, eher genervt.

Ich hatte sie auf Perenolde auch wiedergefunden aber hab mich nicht zu erkennen gegeben.
Mitlerweile ist der Char aus dem Arsenal verschwunden und ob sie noch spielt weiss ich nicht.

naja, war ne schöne zeit die ganz plötzlich vorbei war.
Hier noch ein Pic von ca 100 die ich in der gemeinsamen zeit gemacht hab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SilentJay (20. August 2010)

Der traurigste Moment in meiner WoW-Geschichte?
Thats a neverending story:
Jedesmal wenn diese Rechtschreibgurken nach unaussprechlichen Dingen im Handelschannel suchen, kommen mir die Tränen und ich bedaure die Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache!


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (20. August 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> Oha das klingt wirklich traurig. Soetwas hab ich auch schon erlebt nur aus der sicht des Zwergen Hunters.
> Es war eine Draenei Schamanin und ich hatte ihr von lvl 15 bis 60 geholfen und dann sind wir zusammen bis 70 gelevelt.
> 
> Naja... iwan ging ich ihr wohl so aufn Sack das sie meinte sie Transt den server aufgrund unerträglicher lags und bugs auf Malygos die ja auf Perenolde nicht sind. Ich wollt ja mit transen aber irgendwie hab ich gemerkt sie haut wegen mir ab.
> ...




*mitgefühl hab* jaja so etwas is mir auch passiert wie ich noch ally war habe ich mit meinem ERSTEN CHAR eine nette und liebevolle nachtelf hunterin kennengelernt (so gegen lvl 10) und dan wie wir irgend wann ins arathihochland gehen wollten war sie weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für immer *heul* nein ohne witz war traurig HALLO mein erster char meine erste ingame freundin xDD


----------



## hackle (20. August 2010)

bischen ausserhalb vor orgrimmar bin ich bin ich zufällig auf eine ansammlung von sehr vielen spielern gekommen von lvl 1-80
nach einiger zeit beobachten stellte sich heraus diese leute trauern um einen sehr netten spieler mit dem sie die letzten jahre in wow verbracht haben da dieser von uns gegangen ist.

auch wenn man denjenigen nicht gekannt hat kam eine leichte begräbnisstimmung auf =(


----------



## Casp (20. August 2010)

Immer wenn gute Kollegen aufhören...


----------



## Lawler87 (20. August 2010)

Als sich meine Gide aufgelöst hat....


----------



## FireFlasch (20. August 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern abend sehen durfte was 5jahre wow und realitätsentzug aus einem menschen machen .......


----------



## Rolandos (20. August 2010)

Also ich habe mehrere traurige Momente gehabt, immer dann wenn ich vor dem Regal stand in dem die Gamecards lagen und mir doch wieder eine eingepackte. Am schlimmsten war der Moment, in dem ich sie wieder freirubbelte und dann die Nummer beim Account eingetipt hatte.
Das habe ich natürlich nicht lange ausgehalten.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. August 2010)

Mein nachdenklichster moment in WoW... das war als ich mit der trial nich weiter als bis lvl 20 konnte. 'Zahl ich, oder zahl ich nich?'.
Rückblickend würd ich sagen, ich war gar nich nachdenklich genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (20. August 2010)

ok traurig nicht aber ich hab zu bc in einer ~top40 gilde gespielt und ich muss sagen im nachhinein war das die assozialste und arroganteste zeit meiner wow-laufbahn.... und am nachdenklichsten hat mich gemacht als ich gemerkt hatte das ein proberaider von uns vor nervosität sich erbrochen hat ... da wurde mir bewusst wie man menschen durch druck sowohl physisch als auch psychisch labil machen kann. Nach dieser aktion habe ich die gilde ziemlich bald verlassen


----------



## KingNothing22 (20. August 2010)

Also ich hatte bis jetzt mit Spielern in WoW keine sehr tiefe Emotionale Bindung. Ich bin seit Jannuar in einer echt netten Gilde wo ich auch ein paar schon in RL getroffen habe. Zu denen besteht ein Verhältnis, dass ich als Ingame-Freundschaft bezeichnen würde. Kein Vergleich zu richtigen Freunden aber ja...ich mag sie...


Jedenfalls gab es eine Situation wo ich echt nachdenklich wurde. 

Und zwar lernte ich eine Spielerin kennen, sie war damals in meiner Gilde. Bei Raids ist mir irgendwann aufgefallen, dass im TS ihr Mikro immer gemutet war. 
Irgendwann haben wir dann ein paar Chatgespräche geführt wo sie mir erzählt hat, dass sie weder hören noch sprechen könne. Sie hat gesagt sie spielt fast nur WoW weil sie sich hier unterhalten kann und nicht dumm angemacht wird wegen ihrem "Handycap". 

Sie erzählte mir auch viel von ihren Problemen und wie sie das Leben so meistert.

Ja...irgendwann wurde sie von einem anderen aus der Gilde fertig gemacht weil sie im TS nie redet und daraufhin hat sie den Server gewechselt...seitdem hab ich sie nicht mehr gesehn...die Gilde war dann auch Geschichte für mich...


----------



## Orcoo (20. August 2010)

Als ich zu beginn von Wotlk bei Archavon gewiped bin. Das war wirklich traurig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisjee (20. August 2010)

Die Quest wo man einen Hund sucht.
Wer die Geschichte der Quest kennt weis warum sie so traurig ist...


----------



## Pastwalker (20. August 2010)

Hund ??...hmm..kp
Aber ich find des qusten in Dunkelküste oder allgemein vergilbten und rahen Gegenden und dann noch mit passender Musik im Moll-Bereich eher nostalgisch erweckend xD...
Bei mir wars jedenfalls immer so..ich hab gemerkt wie jede Minute in der ich in DK gequestet hab meine Mundwinkel ein wenig an Straffheit verloren haben..deswegen hab ich ne Playlist mit lauter lustigen Songs.. xD


----------



## Haxxler (20. August 2010)

Ich hab hier jetzt mal den gröbsten Spam und Off-Topic entfernt. Ich werde den Thread wieder öffnen, aber sobald hier nochmal alles in Spam abdrifted ist endgültig zu. Schildert einfach euren traurigsten oder nachdenklichsten Moment in WoW oder schreibt garnichts dazu. Spamer bekommen ab jetzt ohne Vorwarnung was mit dem Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Die Quest wo man einen Hund sucht.
> Wer die Geschichte der Quest kennt weis warum sie so traurig ist...




ja, die quest war wirklich traurig. das hat mir zu denken gegeben.


----------



## Willtaker (20. August 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich hab hier jetzt mal den gröbsten Spam und Off-Topic entfernt. Ich werde den Thread wieder öffnen, aber sobald hier nochmal alles in Spam abdrifted ist endgültig zu. Schildert einfach euren traurigsten oder nachdenklichsten Moment in WoW oder schreibt garnichts dazu. Spamer bekommen ab jetzt ohne Vorwarnung was mit dem Hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nachdem firun gestern deutliche worte für den TE gefunden hat, kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen, dass du als mod den mist hier mitmachst


----------



## Naho (20. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> gab es keine user mit denen du ewig gespielt hast und sie aufeinmal verschwunden sind? gildenauflösungen? wow-scheidungen?



Nein


----------



## Draelia (20. August 2010)

Als meine Königin Gnomwinds gestorben ist. Die Beerdigung war dann schon eher lustig, weil die Grabbeigaben gereicht hätten, den kompletten Kontinent vom Gesicht der Welt zu tilgen.

Wirklich wirklich traurig war der Tot eines Mitspielers, selbst wenn klar, war, dass es passieren würde, als die Nachricht kam, musste ich nen dicken Klos runterschlucken.


----------



## Knallkörper (20. August 2010)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> ok traurig nicht aber ich hab zu bc in einer ~top40 gilde gespielt und ich muss sagen im nachhinein war das die assozialste und arroganteste zeit meiner wow-laufbahn.... und am nachdenklichsten hat mich gemacht als ich gemerkt hatte das ein proberaider von uns vor nervosität sich erbrochen hat ... da wurde mir bewusst wie man menschen durch druck sowohl physisch als auch psychisch labil machen kann. Nach dieser aktion habe ich die gilde ziemlich bald verlassen




zwar nich top40 gilde gewesen, aber in einer sehr erfolgreichen trotzdem und habe fast einen identisches erlebnis gehabt!


----------



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

Draelia schrieb:


> Als meine Königin Gnomwinds gestorben ist. Die Beerdigung war dann schon eher lustig, weil die Grabbeigaben gereicht hätten, den kompletten Kontinent vom Gesicht der Welt zu tilgen.
> 
> Wirklich wirklich traurig war der Tot eines Mitspielers, selbst wenn klar, war, dass es passieren würde, als die Nachricht kam, musste ich nen dicken Klos runterschlucken.



sowas nimmt einen sehr mit. die menschen bleiben dennoch einem immer im herzen und das darf man nie vergessen. erinnere dich an die schönen zeiten.



Knallkörper schrieb:


> zwar nich top40 gilde gewesen, aber in einer sehr erfolgreichen trotzdem und habe fast einen identisches erlebnis gehabt!



ein deja vu erlebnis, irgendwie haben wow-spieler eine gewisse verbindung zueinander.


----------



## -Baru- (20. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> ja, die quest war wirklich traurig. das hat mir zu denken gegeben.



Ist damit die Allianz Quest mit dem Gedicht gemeint, welches ein Andenken an einen verstorbenen Spieler darstellt?


----------



## Urgosch (20. August 2010)

Also heulen musste ich eigentlich nie aber traurige sachen gibt es immer: 
als mein 45 Jähriger arbeitsloser wow kumpel nen job gefunden hat und darum auf gehört hat zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NAja nen halbes jahr später war er wieder da weil er nur noch halbe stelle hatte oder so 
Dazu kommt noch ein Troll Krieger GEwaltig hatten langen kontakt auch über icq und auch nach dem ich ne zeit lang auf gehört habe irgendwan ging er dan nich mehr on.....
Und einen schamanen den ich einfach so BSF Zog ohne ihn zu kennen (Ja so bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wir hielten kontakt und er lvlte schnell auf 70 (BC Zeiten) irgendwan erstellte er einen Pala auf nem anderen server das letzte was ich von ihm hörte war das er auf hört und es mir auch empfielt :/


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

oh man als ich hier manches gelesen habe musste ich schwer schlucken .... *schnief*


----------



## Cybereule (20. August 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich hab hier jetzt mal den gröbsten Spam und Off-Topic entfernt. Ich werde den Thread wieder öffnen, aber sobald hier nochmal alles in Spam abdrifted ist endgültig zu. Schildert einfach euren traurigsten oder nachdenklichsten Moment in WoW oder schreibt garnichts dazu. Spamer bekommen ab jetzt ohne Vorwarnung was mit dem Hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so wie der Te? Naja dann habe ich ja noch mindestens 3 Versuche *rolleyes* Mods ernstnehmen in solchen Bezügen fällt mir schwer nach solchem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, ich war eigtl nur traurig, aber nie am weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also 1. Gildenauflösung meiner ersten Gilde

2. Als ich ganz wüste Beschimpfungen bekommen inmitten meiner Gilde, obwohl sie unberechtigt waren, da ein Idiot sich den Spaß gemacht hat sich Sachen über mich auszudenken (da war ich aber eher wütend   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Hat sich aber geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noenon (20. August 2010)

Die Stalvan Questreihe...


----------



## Chrisjee (20. August 2010)

> Ist damit die Allianz Quest mit dem Gedicht gemeint, welches ein Andenken an einen verstorbenen Spieler darstellt?


Das war wieder ne andere Quest.
Ne es ist eine Quest in Mulgore die wegen einem Krebs erkrankten Spieler erstellt wurde.


----------



## dustail (20. August 2010)

Als ich gemerkt habe, wie ich Minute für Minute meine Zeit verschwendet habe WoW zu spielen."Täglich min. zwei Stunden" hab ich mir gedacht damals, seitdem habe ich in diesen "mindestens" zwei Stunden Sport getrieben (Kraftsport, Joggen usw...)...nach und nach hab ich allgemein das Computerspielen sein gelassen, wiege nun ca.30kg weniger, habe meine Traumfigur und hab neue Hobbys gefunden, mit denen man später was erreichen könnte. Und das alles mit 17Jahren, einerseits danke ich WoW mir neue Wege geöffnet zu haben, andererseits denke ich an all die Tage, die ich mit WoW verbracht habe.


----------



## Alux (20. August 2010)

> Jedenfalls gab es eine Situation wo ich echt nachdenklich wurde.
> 
> Und zwar lernte ich eine Spielerin kennen, sie war damals in meiner Gilde. Bei Raids ist mir irgendwann aufgefallen, dass im TS ihr Mikro immer gemutet war.
> Irgendwann haben wir dann ein paar Chatgespräche geführt wo sie mir erzählt hat, dass sie weder hören noch sprechen könne. Sie hat gesagt sie spielt fast nur WoW weil sie sich hier unterhalten kann und nicht dumm angemacht wird wegen ihrem "Handycap".
> ...




So etwas ähnliches habe ich auch schon vom erzählen her gehört: 

Ich war mal wieder in ICC und unser Tank hat noch eine Hexe rangeholt die exzellent spielen kann und wir sind so ins reden gekommen und sie hat halt auch erzählt das sie im Rollstuhl sitzt und kurz weg muss weil ihre Beteuerin wegen Einkäufe und so kommt. Jedenfalls hat sie dann erzählt wie sie mal mit der ehemaligen ProGilden von unserem Server(alle guten sind inzwischen weggetranst) einen Proberaid hatte. War alles lustig und so und wie sie vorm LK waren war kruz Pause und sie hat erwähnt das sie kurz weg muss und das es bissi dauert weil sie im Rollstuhl ist. Daraufhin wurde sie derbst im TS verarscht wie das so ist als Rolli und so.

Jedenfalls wie sie uns das erzählt hat wurde ich nachdenklich und hab mir gedacht: Wie kann man einen Menschen nur so beleidigen wegen einer Behinderung und da wurde mir bewusst das es viele Spieler gibt die zwar biologisch gesehen erwachsen sind aber geistig Kleinkinder.


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

wer der englischen Sprache mächtig ist http://www.ocregister.com/news/chatterton-191512-game-blizzard.html                                                      und hier die quest http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=11129                                                   ehm es geht um die qs mit dem hund


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (20. August 2010)

bei mir war das schlimmste als die freundschaft wegen RL zerbrach


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

Ich fand auch die Amulettquest von Sylvannas voll toll, hab , als die Das Wehklagen der Hochgeborenen gesungen hat, echt halber geflennt. DIE Quest ist Blizzard sehr gut gelungen.

Sonst find ich es immer wieder traurig und enttäuschen, dass ich auch aus der Gilde geworfen werde, wenn die mit meinem Paps Ärger bekommen. Ich zock halt keine 20 Stunden am tag, binn halt nur einmap pro Woche on ,und? Deshalb müssen se mich ned kicken... aber naja, doof isses immer.

Ein bisschen wehmütig war ich, als ich mit beim Illidankill war. Die Schlussszene mit Maiev find ich echt süß.


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

Als meine ganzen Screenshots gelöscht würden war ich schön traurig , da dort nicht nur Bilder gelöscht würden , sonder auch Erinnerungen.
Ich habe immer noch ein paar Momente vor Augen wie zum Beispiel den töten Illidan usw.
Aber sonst eigentlich nie.


----------



## LegendaryDood (20. August 2010)

WoW Lore-technisch: Der Tod von Arthas. Als ich das Video nach dem Kampf sah war ich schon traurig^^

Was mich aber wirklich traurig macht ist folgendes: Ich hab vor ca einem Jahr in einem random Raid n nettes Mädel kennengelernt, wir haben teilweise Stundenlang gechattet, ich bin dann in ihre Gilde gekommen, und wir haben jeden Tag geschrieben und im Ts geredet, auch wenn wir nicht wow gezockt haben haben wir uns im ts unterhalten oder bei msn geschrieben. Vor ca 6 Monaten ging sie off ohne irgendwas bestimmtes zu sagen, und war seitdem nie wieder on, weder bei wow, noch im ts noch sonst wo. Niemand hat was von ihr gehört, und ich hab keine Ahnung was aus ihr geworden ist. Ich hoff das alles in Ordnung bei ihr is, natürlich vermisst man so eine Person dann auch.


----------



## Ykkandil (20. August 2010)

Mein Traurigstes Erlebnis war, dass sich die Gilde in der Ich war aufgelöst hatte, wobei sich 4 Gildenmember und ich uns ne Woche vorher zum Grillen getroffen haben... Und dann haben die Alle Gekickt die net mit Transen wollten und der Leader nen doofen spruch gemacht, bei dem wir ja ne woche vorher warn...


----------



## Knallkörper (20. August 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ist damit die Allianz Quest mit dem Gedicht gemeint, welches ein Andenken an einen verstorbenen Spieler darstellt?




gab es nicht auch eine Statue wo der spieler aus Beta zeit damit verewigt wurde?!


----------



## Wanra (20. August 2010)

Was ich bis heute bereue:
Als ich mit World of Warcraft begann Ende Oktober 2008, fing ich einen Zwergen Krieger an, den ich noch bisheute Spiele. Gleichzeitig fing auch ein sehr liebenswerter Zwergen Jäger an, wir sahen uns ab und zu beim Questen, jedoch wurden wir da sehr gute Ingame Freunde, weil er mich mal in Loch Modan vor einer riesen Horde Troggs rettete. Wir hauten praktisch alles Weg was uns in den Weg kam, wir levelten gemeinsam bis Level 55 und hatten zusammen einen Riesenspass. 

Ich errinnere mich bisheute immer wieder gerne daran, wie wir damals mit lvl 30 versuchten in der Sengenden Schlucht so eine Riesenspinne zu töten, jedoch jedesmal kläglich daran scheiterten. Wie wir dahingekommen sind, weis ich nichtmehr. Oder als wir zu 2 mit level 50 Fast den ganzen Tempel von Atal Hakkar alleine clearten und danach Stundenlang an Erankius starben =). Auch lustig war es wo wir im Hinterland nach Seradana durchstarben und ganz weit oben im Norden einen merkwürdigen Schrein entdeckten mit einem Drachenschädel. Oder sin Silithus versuchten wir mal mit level ~45 glaub war es einem Hordler den Questmob wegzuhauen, der wiederum danach nichts besseres wusste als uns dann Stundenlang zu verdreschen *lacht* 

Er hatte mich immer mit ''min Jung'' angesprochen, und wir hatten einmal wirklich es so abgemacht das wir in eine BG gehen, und jedesmal wenn einer von uns Stirbt, der muss dann einen Schluck von seiner Schnappsflasche nehmen. Da ich verloren hatte und die Flasche dann leer war ( zum grossen entsetzen meines vaters xD ) war es einfach nurnoch Superlustig World of Warcraft zu spielen, ich dachte manchmal wirklich das sich meine Tastatur bewegt und mein Char sich nicht vom Fleck rührt ^^

Leider hatte der Jäger, Ich glaube Butzvarrukt hiess er, sich dann mit 55 entschieden sich einen Todesritter anzufangen. Seit dahin trafen wir uns immer seltener und am Februar 2009 brach der Kontakt dann völlig ab. 

Also TE, isn netter Thread! weiter so

PS: Butzi, wenn du das liest und noch WoW spielst, melde dich mal bei mir! Zirkel des Cenarius, Wanradin, Zwergen Krieger


----------



## Cybereule (20. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> gab es nicht auch eine Statue wo der spieler aus Beta zeit damit verewigt wurde?!



Ich glaube du meinst den Geistheiler auf einem Berg im Brachland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob es sich auf diesen Spieler bezieht hab ich aber vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xargok (20. August 2010)

Mein traurigstes Erlebnis in WOW war damals als ich mit dem Char meiner Frau eingeloggt bin die gerade 1 Woche verstorben war und ich der Gilde erklären musste das ich NICHT Sie bin und was mit ihr passiert ist.  Ich weiss das daraufhin ich zwei Spieler niemehr Online gesehen habe  was sehr schade ist, aber für mich war das damals in der Gilde der Beweiss, anhand deren Reaktionen das es doch Spieler gibt die mehr als nur die Spielfigur sehen ....


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

Xargok schrieb:


> Mein traurigstes Erlebnis in WOW war damals als ich mit dem Char meiner Frau eingeloggt bin die gerade 1 Woche verstorben war und ich der Gilde erklären musste das ich NICHT Sie bin und was mit ihr passiert ist.  Ich weiss das daraufhin ich zwei Spieler niemehr Online gesehen habe  was sehr schade ist, aber für mich war das damals in der Gilde der Beweiss, anhand deren Reaktionen das es doch Spieler gibt die mehr als nur die Spielfigur sehen ....




 *schnief*oh man ist das traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich musste mich grade zusammenreißen..


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2010)

LegendaryDood schrieb:


> WoW Lore-technisch: Der Tod von Arthas. Als ich das Video nach dem Kampf sah war ich schon traurig^^
> 
> Was mich aber wirklich traurig macht ist folgendes: Ich hab vor ca einem Jahr in einem random Raid n nettes Mädel kennengelernt, wir haben teilweise Stundenlang gechattet, ich bin dann in ihre Gilde gekommen, und wir haben jeden Tag geschrieben und im Ts geredet, auch wenn wir nicht wow gezockt haben haben wir uns im ts unterhalten oder bei msn geschrieben. Vor ca 6 Monaten ging sie off ohne irgendwas bestimmtes zu sagen, und war seitdem nie wieder on, weder bei wow, noch im ts noch sonst wo. Niemand hat was von ihr gehört, und ich hab keine Ahnung was aus ihr geworden ist. Ich hoff das alles in Ordnung bei ihr is, natürlich vermisst man so eine Person dann auch.



Kenn ich zu gut, damals mal im BG ne Person kennen gelernt, seitdem 2 Jahre guten Kontakt zueinander gehabt und von einem auf den anderen Tag weg.
Ich mach mir teilweise immernoch Gedanken obs der Person noch gut geht. :/


----------



## Kaostrasza (20. August 2010)

Ich finde das ist ein sehr schöner Thread, er zeigt nämlich wieviel Emotion in etwas so Irrealem wie einem Online Game stecken kann. Das wird oft unterschätzt oder wenn man Leute ingame mag wird man gleich als realitätsfremder Suchti abgetan. Gerade bei Rollenspielen (und ja, das is WOW ja eigentlich ^^) ist es wirklich leicht sich in der Rolle seines Chars zu verlieren und genau diese Gefühle zu erwecken, die eigentlich zum RL gehören.

btt, ich hatte so ein Erlebnis eigentlich noch nie, zumindest nicht besonders erinnerungswürdig. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass mir beim Orc Ending von WC 3 paar Tränen gekommen sind. Lacht ruhig drüber, aber es ist wahr ^.^


----------



## bouncerone (20. August 2010)

Mein traurigster Moment, ganz klar ohne nachzudenken

Ich fing mit wow an mit nem mensch hexer, lernte einen paladin und eine andere nette hexin kennen die genausoviel ahnung von wow hatten wie ich, raeubertom hies er und morthisha sie :-) er brachte noch ein Krieger Kumpel ins Spiel rein.waren also eine Lustige 4er Gruppe
Ich erfuhr im nachhinein erst seine ganze Story, wir levelten bis lvl 64 zusammen, dann kamm er nicht mehr on, ich wusste nicht was los ist bis mir morthisha sagte was passiert sei, mein kleiner Pala freund und sein Kriegerkollege waren in therapie was Alkoholsucht anging, beide Artbeitslos und so. Was ich erfuhr war das Comanchy der Krieger Mortisha nur mitteilte das tom tot sei, er sei 3 Tage lang tot in seiner Wohnung vorm Pc gesessen und die Polizei und sein Kumpel fanden ihn dort mit dem Wow hintergrund im Bildschirm, Diagnose war Herzinfakt.

Das hat mich echt mitgenommen, der char den ich hab ist immernoch 45 und wird es auch bleiben.
Einfach zuviel erlebt mit ihm und den anderen


Ich mein ob das alles so stimmte hab ich keine Ahnung, aber da comanchy und tom nie wieder online kamen und es die chars immernoch gibt macht einen nachdenklich.


----------



## Morpheusus (20. August 2010)

Also alle Leute, die hier wirklich irgendwelchen virtuellen Dingen hinterher trauern kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen.

Ich kann es ja noch verstehen, wenn man jemanden verliert den mal auch im RL gut gekannt. Ich kann es vielleicht auch noch verstehen, wenn es die eigene Gilde ist, in der man vielleicht so viele tolle Dinge erlebt hat.

Aber Leute... masl ernsthaft... WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Was meint ihr wie oft ich irgendwelche Leute kennengelernt habe und wie oft die meisten von denen dann wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden sind?

Ich kann euch von einem recht aktuellen Fall in meiner ehemaligen Gilde berichten. Wir haben uns vor 2 Jahren alle mal auf einem RL Treffen gesehen. Die Leute sind wirklich klasse. Letztes Jahr haben wir uns wieder getroffen.
In diesem Jahr wollten wir uns am Ende diesen Monats ebenfalls wieder treffen. Nun lässt sich unser Gastgeber von seienr Frau scheiden. Natürlich drückt einem das gewaltig auf die Stimmung. Beide kenne ich persönlich ziemlich gut.

Das RL Treffen fällt somit also komplett weg. Ein Jahr, in dem ich die Leute die ich kennengelernt habe wohl nicht wieder sehen werde. Vielleicht auch gar nicht mehr. DAS macht mich etwas traurig. Aber auch nur weil
ich die Personen alle persönlich gekannt habe.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das es nicht so einfach ist wenn man mit jemanden eine so lange und tolle Zeit zusammengespielt hat und plötzlich ist diese Person nicht mehr da. Aber hey... ich habe das schon so oft erlebt und es juckt
mich nicht mehr. Ich finde es schade, mehr aber auch nicht.

Wirkliche Gefühle von Trauer? Nein... absolut nicht.


----------



## Slayer01 (20. August 2010)

Mein traurigster Moment war als meine Gilde wegtranste


----------



## Garthel (20. August 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Wer bei WoW ernsthaft mal heult oder traurige Momente hat, mit dem stimmt was nicht.
> 
> Das ganze ist ein Spiel, Pixel, Bits und Bites, einsen und nullen, eigentlich nur Strom...
> Da macht man echt was falsch.



Ich hatte zwar bei WoW keine traurigen Momente, da ich keine große Verbindung zu meinen Mitspielern aufbaue, 
aber dennoch muss ich zu dieser Aussage meinen Senf zu geben:

Ja, ich habe beim Ende von "Knocking on heavens door" geweint, wie bei manch anderen Filmen auch, doch nur
bei diesem passiert dass auch nach mehrmaligen anschauen. Stimmt bei mir jetzt auch etwas nicht? Es ist ja
schließlich nur ein Film, irgendwelche Typen die einem eine ausgedachte Geschichte erzählen ohne dass man
selbst etwas mit ihnen zu tun hat.

Jeder der es schafft sich voll und ganz einer Geschichte hinzugeben, in ihr zu versinken und sich zu fühlen als
wäre er selber dabei, hat Alles richtig gemacht. Für solche Momente werden Filme gedreht oder entscheiden
sich viele Programierer traurige Storys in die Spiele zu bringen. Ich fand das Ende von Hohlbeins "Dunkel" auch
sehr rührend und ich kenne viele Playstationspieler die beim Tod von Aerith in Final Fantasy VII geweint haben.


----------



## Viperxx (20. August 2010)

> Wer bei WoW ernsthaft mal heult oder traurige Momente hat, mit dem stimmt was nicht.
> 
> Das ganze ist ein Spiel, Pixel, Bits und Bites, einsen und nullen, eigentlich nur Strom...
> Da macht man echt was falsch.



..das ist ja mal ein Blödsinn. Dann sind also alle die ein spannendes oder trauriges Buch lesen auch Spinner? Weil es ist ja nur Papier?! LOL 

Ich war einmal auf einen richtig guten RP-Server. Leider gibt es die nicht mehr *ironie aus* . Da war meine Blutelfen-Magierin unsterblich in einen wunderschönen Blutelf Paladin verliebt. Beide hatten viele Abenteuer zusammen, bis der Paladin in andere Kriege aufbrach und sich aus dem Staub machte. Damals wurde ihr fast das Herz gebrochen. Leb wohl Paladin :-(

Damals konnte ich mich das erste Mal in meinen Char reinversetzen, war echt eine interessante Erfahrung! Seit dem hatte ich sowas nie wieder...leider

LG


----------



## Sarkkan (20. August 2010)

Ich glaube mein traurigstes Erlebnis war, als ein Spieler unserer Gilde verstorben ist.. 
Jeder kannte ihn und jeder mochte ihn.. alt war er auch noch nicht geworden(Mitte 20)..


----------



## KoBa2010 (20. August 2010)

Sarkkan schrieb:


> Ich glaube mein traurigstes Erlebnis war, als ein Spieler unserer Gilde verstorben ist..
> Jeder kannte ihn und jeder mochte ihn.. alt war er auch noch nicht geworden(Mitte 20)..



Gleiche bei mir... 
Hab ihtr vllt gehört im Januar? Bodensee? Deonschnüffler? War groß in Zeitungen... war ein Kollege von mir... trauer immer noch heute ....

2. Hab mal für nen Freund auf seinem Server n Mensch Pala gemacht. Mit lvl 39 eine Nachtelfe kennengelernt. Haben geschrieben, iwann telefoniert und uns auch mal getroffen. Schließlich wurden wir ein Paar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ijemand hatte mal was dagegen und hat meiner Freundin mal wirklich gelügte Scheiße übermich erzählt. So sie glaubte mir nich, jetzt sind wir getrennt und sie steht auf den anderern der ihr alles eingeredet hat...

Wenn ihr wüsstes wie das alles einen fertig macht :'(

BTW: An alle Hater, Flamer ... sonstige Spassten
Wenn ihr dass nciht glaubt, dann seid IHR in einer falschen Welt nciht ICHT


----------



## x_wow_x (20. August 2010)

Als ich das erste mal nach Gearscore gefragt wurde obwohl ich T9,5 gehabt habe. Das war wirklich ein trauriger Moment für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

also ich habe das im Januar mitbekommen und mein beileid für dich ist sehr groß!!!


----------



## Fipsin (20. August 2010)

Garthel schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar bei WoW keine traurigen Momente, da ich keine große Verbindung zu meinen Mitspielern aufbaue,
> aber dennoch muss ich zu dieser Aussage meinen Senf zu geben:
> 
> Ja, ich habe beim Ende von "Knocking on heavens door" geweint, wie bei manch anderen Filmen auch, doch nur
> ...



Nun bei Filden/Büchern ist es so man sieht/liest eine Person immer wieder
man fängt sie an zu mögen, man kennt sie. Und auf einmal...gibt es diese
Person nicht mehr. Und bei WoW ist das doch schon etwas ernster weil es
ja wohl echte Menschen sind. Die Storyline von Arthas ist so traurig und so
Grausamm wie es kaum eine andere gibt...
Traurig bin ich wegen sachen wie die auflösung meiner ersten Raidgilde und
weil auf einmal ohne grund mir eine Druidin geschrieben hatt ich wär ein 
solches A**** usw. Und sich in letzer Zeit immer komischer verhält. Und ja
ich hab immer noch ihre Handynummer...


----------



## Meredithe (20. August 2010)

Oh ich hab mehrere sachen, bei denen ich geheult habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Es gibt diese schöne Quest die einen am Ende zu dem Jäger oben in Shatt führt, wenn man die Geschichte dahinter kennt, dann sollte eigentlich jeder heulen, wenn man das Gedicht am ende durchliest, das man bekommt...

2. Ich habe ganz am Anfang als ich mit WoW angefangen habe, jemanden kennengelernt und mich mit ihm durch jegliche Quests geschlagen... er kannte sich schon ein wenig mit WoW aus und so war er immer derjeniege, der für alle Fragen herhalten musste... Er war für mich wie ein großer Bruder... er hörte dann aber mit WoW auf, was mir geblieben ist, ist seine E-Mail adresse, leider antwortet er sehr sehr selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab dich lieb, großer Bruder *schnief* 

2. Vor zwei Jahren hab ich meinen immernoch besten Freund bei WoW kennengelernt, wir sehen uns regelmäßig und immer wenn wir uns wieder trennen müssen, flennen wir wie nichts gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Und dann hab ich noch einen guten Freund gehabt... Wir waren auch dauernt im TS und haben uns super verstanden... Seine Freundin hat ihm dann aber die wahl zwischen ihr und mir gestellt, sie konnte es nicht ab, das er eine gute Freundin hatte. Er hat mir dann zum Abschied ein Video gemacht, ich weine heute noch, wenn ich es ansehe...

4.Achja und ich hab vor ca. 20 Wochen erfahren das ein sehr guter Freund aus WoW Leukämie hat.... Ich bin in Tränen ausgebrochen...

So long....


----------



## Pyrodimi (20. August 2010)

Hmmm....WotLK relaise...Startgebiet....LokalerChat: Wo sind die Schlundlöcher, weiß wer wo die Schlundlöcher sind?, Suche Schlundlöcher, gibts scho ein Update für Questhelper, finde dich sch..Schliundlöcher nicht! nach etwa 4 Std Schlundlöchergespamme im 10 sekundentakt habe ich ins heulen angefangen über den Niedergang von WoW und vor Verzweiflung im Wissen mit welchen vollpfosten man in Zukunft wohl spielen muss....was sich ja die letzten Monate bewahrheitet hat...
Das war so mein traurigster und Nachdenklichster Moment in WoW, wo ich mitbekommen habe was WoW auf eine komplette Spielsparte für auswirkungen hat..


----------



## Braamséry (20. August 2010)

So gesehen habe ich 2 traurige Ereignisse.

Ein trauriges und eines, das viel mehr ist als nur traurig.

Das Erste war die Gildenauflösung meiner Gilde in der ich ca. 2 Jahre war. Klar, die Leute lernt man kennen und sie sind für einen etwas besonderes. Dass wir noch immer Kontakt halten ist da schon was besondres obwohl die Gildenauflösung im Februar '08 war.

Das Zweite ist, wie geagt vielmehr.
Das war Heiligabend '07 als uns die Nachricht erreichte, dass einer unsere Member bei einem Autounfall ums Leben gekommen war. Er war auch an diesem Tag verstorben was natürlich gleich doppelt scheiße war. Schließlich verliert man einen geliebten Menschen und das an Weihnachten.
Dass das Ganze dann doch recht traumatischw ar lag nich zuletzt daran, dass ich auf der Rückreise von der Weihnachtsfeier meiner damaligen Mannschaft mit dieser und 2 weiteren Mannschaften mit angesehen habe wie sich jmd vor einen Zug beworfen hat, naja, besser gelegt hat. Man kannte diese Person zwar nicht, aber besser machte dieser Umstand es nun auch nicht. Das war auch gradma 2 Tage davor. 
Das Ganze war also wirklich alles andere als schön.

R.I.P.


----------



## kretz0r (20. August 2010)

Also mein "traurigster" moment ist schon ein bisschen her, ist mir uahc mittlerweile echt peinlich, aber es war das traurigste was ich erlebte in wow. Mein erster Char ein n811 Hunter, ich freute mich als ich endlich lvl 10 war und ein pet bekam...ich fing mir so en tiger aus teldrasil. alles war echt nice hatte richtig viel spaß, mit lvl 16 war ich dann in westfall und ging mal dm. dort starb mein pet mal in ner trash grp....ich fieng fast an zu heulen, da ich nie wieder ein pet haben werde....wie es weiter ging ist nich wichtig^^

mittlerweile weiß ich ich hätte es einfahc wiederbeleben können xD


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

Shargo schrieb:


> OMG...




es war klar das sowas kommen musste aber sowas wie der letzte post war aus unwissenheit aber die anderen leute bei denen Todesfälle im Spiel waren da kann man nicht drüber lachen oder sich blöde gedanken machen weil jeder andere Gefühle für etwas empfindet.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. August 2010)

Mein WoW-Kumpel hat kurz nach Ulduar Release aufgehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach 3 Jahren bekanntschaft.
Und meine Screenshots sind alle weg.
(Böse Festplatte)

Und natürlich auch als Arthas fiel.
Meine lieblings Spielfigur.


----------



## Graugon (20. August 2010)

Es war gerade erst gestern....

da habe ich auch geheult...

, als ich merkte dass die komplette WoW community nur noch aus Gimps besteht, und dass ich deshalb keine Gilde finden werde mit der ich Arthas im 25er legen kann.

;(


----------



## KoBa2010 (20. August 2010)

Leikath schrieb:


> es war klar das sowas kommen musste aber sowas wie der letzte post war aus unwissenheit aber die anderen leute bei denen Todesfälle im Spiel waren da kann man nicht drüber lachen oder sich blöde gedanken machen weil jeder andere Gefühle für etwas empfindet.



Hab so dass Gefühl dass nur Leikath wirklich Mitleid und Midverständniss hat...
Ich mein auch wenn man jemanden in WoW kennt und auch nie wirklich getroffen hat ist es echt scheiße wenn er den Kontakt abbricht oder schlimmer... naja... stirbt...


----------



## KoBa2010 (20. August 2010)

Graugon schrieb:


> Es war gerade erst gestern....
> 
> da habe ich auch geheult...
> 
> ...



Erzähl was neues und wirklich Nachdenkliches...


----------



## KoBa2010 (20. August 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> So gesehen habe ich 2 traurige Ereignisse.
> 
> Ein trauriges und eines, das viel mehr ist als nur traurig.
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss echt hart gewesen sein!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (20. August 2010)

Der traurigste Moment war wo Gearscore, Anonymität, Geschwindigkeit, Flames, Spamm und Unfreundlichkeit Überhand genommen haben. Ein Hoch auf die damalige Community.


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

KoBa2010 schrieb:


> Hab so dass Gefühl dass nur Leikath wirklich Mitleid und Midverständniss hat...
> Ich mein auch wenn man jemanden in WoW kennt und auch nie wirklich getroffen hat ist es echt scheiße wenn er den Kontakt abbricht oder schlimmer... naja... stirbt...




Koba DANKE!! ich habe echt gedacht das hier in diesem echt sehr emontionalen Thread garkeiner NIEMAND auch nur ein bisschen beileid und verständnis zeigt die leute die hier wirklich ihre PERSÖNLICHEN anliegen freiwillig erzählen sollten auch mit respekt behandt werden und nicht mit einem ololol oder OMG bedacht werden! an die Leute die hier ihre eigenen Bekanntschaften/Trauerfälle usw preisgeben gebührt mein RESPEKT!!! ich dachte schon das ich hier der einzige bin der ein bisschen mit trauert und ja ich gebe selber zu das ich bei der einen oder anderen Geschichte selbst bemerkte das mir die tränen kommen. Ich persönlich werde meiner Frau nachher diesen Thread zeigen und auch mit ihr darüber reden.!nochmals danke an Koba für die unterstützung.ich habe hier in meinem Comment extra keinen Smiley benutzt warum könnt ihr euch ja hoffentlich selber denken wenn nicht ist das echt armselig             P.S.: Es kommen Trauerfälle,Todesfälle hier vor und ich finde es einfach nur erschreckend und abstoßend das die Berufsflamer auch hiervor keinen halt machen und ihrem Ruf alle ehre machen PFUI! Leikath.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (20. August 2010)

Ich kann nachvollziehen wenn man wegen dem Tod eines Menschen weint, selbst wenn man ihn nur durch WoW kennt.
Aber wegen dem Tod eines NPCs bzw wegen eines Questtextes? Never, das ist doch ein Fall für die Suchtberatung.


----------



## Shaila (20. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Ich kann nachvollziehen wenn man wegen dem Tod eines Menschen weint, selbst wenn man ihn nur durch WoW kennt.
> Aber wegen dem Tod eines NPCs bzw wegen eines Questtextes? Never, das ist doch ein Fall für die Suchtberatung.



Manche Menschen weinen bei traurigen Filmen.

SUCHT??!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Meredithe (20. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Ich kann nachvollziehen wenn man wegen dem Tod eines Menschen weint, selbst wenn man ihn nur durch WoW kennt.
> Aber wegen dem Tod eines NPCs bzw wegen eines Questtextes? Never, das ist doch ein Fall für die Suchtberatung.



Es gibt Quest hinter denen traurige Geschichten von Realen Menschen stecken...


----------



## Graugon (20. August 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Es gibt Quest hinter denen traurige Geschichten von Realen Menschen stecken...



Welche denn?


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=11129 diese hier in den comments von der quest findest du den link zu der nachricht in der es steht


----------



## Funkydiddy (20. August 2010)

Leute ich würde darauf nicht antworten der will das in seinen drecks video benutzen auf WoW-szene spuckt der auch schon rum http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no_yxknmUac&feature=channel schaut euch das an dann wisst ihr was ich mit drecksvideos meine


----------



## Graugon (20. August 2010)

Leikath schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=11129 diese hier in den comments von der quest findest du den link zu der nachricht in der es steht



Das hast du irgendwie falsch verstanden. Ich meinte eine Quest die einem realen Menschen wirklich passiert ist, und nicht dass ein Junge einen ingame Hund nach seinem eigenen Hund benannt hat. Dem Jungen ist doch der Hund nicht weggelaufen, auf jeden Fall kann ichs nicht aus dem Text herauslesen.


----------



## Hordewikinger (20. August 2010)

ich hatte da zwei momente ^^
der erste als mich n kumpel überredet hat meine beste gilde mit kumpels und top leuten zu verlassen nur um in ne gilde zu komm mit der ich raiden kann... und es hat sich nicht gelohnt ^^ naja 

und der zweite war
ich hatte noch nich mit wow angefang war so mitten bc zeit und da hörte ich illidan, lady vashj und kael thas sind tot. Die besten und geilsten wc3 tft charakters sind einfach zum abschuss freigegeben worden das fand ich seehr schade ^^


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

aso ich dachte du meinst das so quests auch von leuten und so gemacht werden usw dann sry


----------



## Graugon (20. August 2010)

Funkydiddy schrieb:


> Leute ich würde darauf nicht antworten der will das in seinen drecks video benutzen auf WoW-szene spuckt der auch schon rum http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel schaut euch das an dann wisst ihr was ich mit drecksvideos meine



lol Krasse Scheisse


----------



## Waldgeflüster (20. August 2010)

Der traurigste Moment war damals, als ich mit ner 95 nicht die 277er Handschuhe gewonnen habe.

Noch heute zerfrisst mich dieses Ereignis mit einer tiefen Traurigkeit, welche meine Seele verzehrt und in meiner leblosen Hülle befindet sich seitdem nur noch Leere.
Not.


----------



## Philine (20. August 2010)

Warum müssen einige Leute den Thread so in den Dreck ziehen ?


----------



## Schiimon (20. August 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Wer bei WoW ernsthaft mal heult oder traurige Momente hat, mit dem stimmt was nicht.
> 
> Das ganze ist ein Spiel, Pixel, Bits und Bites, einsen und nullen, eigentlich nur Strom...
> Da macht man echt was falsch.
> ...



Hast du jemals mit deiner Freundin Titanic geguckt und gesagt als sie dich gefrag hast warum du nicht weinst:

Wer bei Titanic ernsthaft mal heult oder traurige Momente hat, mit dem stimmt was nicht.
Das ganze ist ein Film, Schauspieler, kameramänner und Drehbücher, Sets und Schminke, eigentlich nur eine Geschichte...
Da macht man echt was falsch.

Ich hoffe nicht...


----------



## Sordura (20. August 2010)

Ich habe über Monate mit einer Freundin von mir gespielt ich kannte sie nur über wow.. irgentwann fragte ich sie ob sie ins Ts kommen mag.. da sagte mir sie, sie sei Taubstumm... sie tat mir so leid


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Warum müssen einige Leute den Thread so in den Dreck ziehen ?




 /sign  /push


----------



## Philine (20. August 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Hast du jemals mit deiner Freundin Titanic geguckt und gesagt als sie dich gefrag hast warum du nicht weinst:
> 
> Wer bei Titanic ernsthaft mal heult oder traurige Momente hat, mit dem stimmt was nicht.
> Das ganze ist ein Film, Schauspieler, kameramänner und Drehbücher, Sets und Schminke, eigentlich nur eine Geschichte...
> ...



Die weisst aber das der Film auf Wahrheit beruht oder ?

Hast du mal den richtigen orginal Titanicfilm gesehen der war noch in schwarz/weiß da heult jeder der den sieht !

Ich hab sogar ein Lied wenn ich das höre kann ich so los heulen !


----------



## Noenon (20. August 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> Ich habe über Monate mit einer Freundin von mir gespielt ich kannte sie nur über wow.. irgentwann fragte ich sie ob sie ins Ts kommen mag.. da sagte mir sie, sie sei Taubstumm... sie tat mir so leid



Bei solchen Leuten ist es wichtig ihnen dann ein Wertgefühl zu vermitteln.


----------



## Graugon (20. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Warum müssen einige Leute den Thread so in den Dreck ziehen ?



Es gibt sicher Leute die es übertrieben finden soviel Emotionen in ein Spiel zu investieren, wenn in jeder Sekunde ein Kind auf der Welt stirbt.

Selbst wenn wirklich jemand reales den ma "kennt" stirbt, dann finde ich sollte man nicht so tun als ob gerade seine Mutter gestorben wäre. Wenn man dass nicht so wie ich sieht , sollte man sich professionelle Hilfe holen...


----------



## Noenon (20. August 2010)

Graugon schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher Leute die es übertrieben finden soviel Emotionen in ein Spiel zu investieren, wenn in jeder Sekunde ein Kind auf der Welt stirbt.



Natürlich ist sowas tragisch aber wenn ein Mensch stirbt, welchen man 3 Jahre gekannt hat und einen festen Draht zu ihm hatte, dann is das doch n kleiner Unterschied oder?


----------



## KingNothing22 (20. August 2010)

ähm bin ich paranoid oder wurde der thread nicht heute vormittag schon geschlossen???


----------



## Samaraner (20. August 2010)

WoW ist für mich kein Spiel das einen traurig machen kann. Dafür fehlt die entsprechende Atmosphäre, wenn man es mal mit Spielen wie Shadow of the Colossus oder natürlich FF VII vergleicht. Auch nachdenklich werde ich bei WoW nicht wirklich. Tiefgründig ist das Spiel nur sehr selten, und dann stecken oft sehr klischeehafte Moralaufrufe dahinter. Auch hier gibt es Spiele, die da meilenweit besser sind. Portal (ich meine nicht die Rätsel) oder GTA z.B.

Wenn man gute Bekanntschaften im Spiel macht und diese dann verliert, kann das natürlich traurig machen, hat in meinen Augen aber nichts mit WoW an sich zu tun. So etwas kann einem bei jedem Onlinespiel passieren, sogar bei Shootern.


----------



## Noenon (20. August 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> ähm bin ich paranoid oder wurde der thread nicht heute vormittag schon geschlossen???



Nach Spam entfernen wieder aufgemacht.


----------



## Philine (20. August 2010)

Graugon schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher Leute die es übertrieben finden soviel Emotionen in ein Spiel zu investieren, wenn in jeder Sekunde ein Kind auf der Welt stirbt.
> 
> Selbst wenn wirklich jemand reales den ma "kennt" stirbt, dann finde ich sollte man nicht so tun als ob gerade seine Mutter gestorben wäre. Wenn man dass nicht so wie ich sieht , sollte man sich professionelle Hilfe holen...



Hat hier irgendjemand was geschrieben das er so trauert als wenn seine Mutter gestorben wäre ich glaube nicht !

Und du kannst mir nicht erzählen wenn du jemanden durchs I-net kennenlernst Ihn triffst sogar mehrmals und ihr seit richtig gute Freunde geworden das du dann nicht trauerst wenn du hören würdest er ist gestorben bei nem Autounfall oder irgendwas !

Hab nen schönen Spruch gefunden:

Gefühlskälte beruht auf einer Überaktivität des Kopfes
und einer Unterfunktion des Herzens


----------



## Chrisjee (20. August 2010)

> Wer bei Titanic ernsthaft mal heult oder traurige Momente hat, mit dem stimmt was nicht.
> Das ganze ist ein Film, Schauspieler, kameramänner und Drehbücher, Sets und Schminke, eigentlich nur eine Geschichte...
> Da macht man echt was falsch.



Öhm.
Schon Ironisch gemeint oder?



> Wenn man dass nicht so wie ich sieht , sollte man sich professionelle Hilfe holen...


Klar du bestimmst ja wer normal ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (20. August 2010)

Meine traurigsten Momente waren als meine erste Gilde sich auflöste wegen einer Fusion (zum ersten mal /gquit einzugeben war schon recht ergreifend) und jetzt als ich meine letzte Gilde verlassen habe da habe ich wirklich ein wenig geheult... Drei einhalb gemeinsame Jahre wischt man nicht einfach so weg.


----------



## Shaila (20. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Warum müssen einige Leute den Thread so in den Dreck ziehen ?



Weil viele einfach garnicht mehr in der Lage sind einen Beitrag ohne Mimimi, Wayne, Flames oder Beleidigungen zu verfassen. Aber Achtung, wenn man das so offen sagt ist man wieder ein "Gutmensch". Naja, was solls.


----------



## Shadowed (20. August 2010)

Der mit Abstand traurigste Moment in WoW war mit Sicherheit Anfang BC.... da begann der Verfall der WoW Community!


----------



## Shadowed (20. August 2010)

Der mit abstand traurigste Moment in WoW war mit Sicherheit anfang BC.... da begann der Verfall der WoW Community!

PS: I'm sorry, Inet hat grad gehangen... wieder mal.


----------



## Hordewikinger (20. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Warum müssen einige Leute den Thread so in den Dreck ziehen ?



weil diese leute sich dann besser fühlen sie sind wohl im real life schwächlich und armselig derwegen versuchen sie ihr unvermögen im internet zu kompensieren in dem sie den dicken raushängen lassen, ignorier es einfach ^^


----------



## BöseHexe (20. August 2010)

Mein Traurigster Moment war, als in meiner ganz ganz alten gilde der Leader on kam, er aber nicht selber war, sondern die schwester und uns gesagt hat, das er ein paar tage vorher, ein Autounfall hatte und gestorben ist. 
dann hat sie den leader titel an mir abgegeben, da er das mal erwähnt hatte, wenn er mal aufhört ich den bekommen sollte. Die Gilde gibt es sogar immernoch, ist nurnoch eine Bankchar gilde, aber sie ist nicht verloren gegangen...
R.I.P Eisen


----------



## heinzmeise (20. August 2010)

DIE Questreihe - kurz, aber emotional "anstrengend"... http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=5142


----------



## Celissa (20. August 2010)

als mein freund mir damals vor gute 5 jahren wow gezeigt hatte und wir dann abends zusammen auf einer brücke sassen wo auch der sonnenuntergang gut zu sehen war :-) alles voll romantisch (ich aber in den ohren metal hatte) und er mir fragte ob ich ihn heiraten wolle da bin ich dann gleich im haus hochgelaufen in sein pc zimmer und hab ihn angeschrien warum er sowas nicht real machen kann...
anschließend hab ich wow gelöscht und pause eingelegt und dachte mir scheiss spiel...
naja nun nach 5 jahren schicke beziehung ,ein gemeinsamen sohn und nächstes jahr wird real geheiratet :-)


----------



## Knallkörper (20. August 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Oh ich hab mehrere sachen, bei denen ich geheult habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja der Jäger auf der Aldor-anhöhe die geschichte ist mir auch bekannt, aber wie es dazu gekommen ist, dass er dort steht die finde ich wiederum Ehrenwert!


----------



## metera (20. August 2010)

ja.. also mein traurigster moment war eigentlich als der Kontakt zu einem sehr guten ingame kumpel abgebrochen ist.. Wir haben echt ne menge mist gelabert, auch mit anderen Kumpels noch, und dann war er einfach weg, nie wieder on, reagiert nicht auf E-Mails, bei anrufen bin ich bis jetzt immer nur bei seiner Schwester raus gekommen, aber nie hat sich wer gemeldet...

Manchmal treibt es mir die tränenn in die Augen wenn ich mich frage ob das alles nur ein schöner Traum war, diese Person wirklich existiert, ich habe mich auch schon gefragt ob er noch lebt...

Basti wo bist du? :'(


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. August 2010)

Als ich erfahren habe, dass während meiner längeren Abwesenheit ein guter RP-Freund von mir verstorben ist. Wohl bei einem Autounfall. Dann haben sich ingame viele Leute für ihn in Westfall versammelt und haben ihm im RP die letzte Ehre erwiesen. 

Machs gut, Dugald. Die Todeskrallen denken bestimmt immer noch an dich. 

Achja:




> Der traurigste Moment war wo Gearscore, Anonymität, Geschwindigkeit, Flames, Spamm und Unfreundlichkeit Überhand genommen haben. Ein Hoch auf die damalige Community.



Die "Community" bei WoW war schon immer eine Pest. Auch in Classic. Zumindest auf meinem RP-Realm.


----------



## Gatar (20. August 2010)

Traurigster Moment?

Am Ende von 'Lose Enden', als Roach mit Ghost zum Helikopter humpelte und...
oh Moment, es geht um WoW???

hm, ich denke nicht grade ein trauriger Moment, aber auf jeden Fall einer der mich sehr nachdenklich gemacht hat...

Einmal hat ein anderer Spieler behauptet, er habe sich in meinen Char verliebt! Wir waren einige Zeit zuvor zusammen durch eine Ini gezogen, aber da war er noch ruhig. Einige Zeit später whisperte er mich dann an und gab mir mit herzerweichenden Worten zu verstehen, er habe seitdem immer an mich denken müssen und wolle sich mal mit mir treffen. Ich habe hin und herdiskutiert, versucht ihm klarzumachen, dass mein Char absolut nichts mit meiner RL Persönlichkeit zu tun hat, aber er hat nicht locker gelassen...irgendwann musste ich ihn dann auf ignore setzen, weil es einfach nicht auszuhalten war und er mir irgendwie auch ziemlich leid tat.
Einige Zeit später hab ich (aus einem anderen Grund) den Server gewechselt und ihn daher nie mehr gesehen.


----------



## Sunlovehope (20. August 2010)

Erstmal an einige Leute die den Thread hier zu eng sehen:
Es geht ja nicht darum das es "nur" ein Spiel ist, sondern um reale Leute hinter WoW 
Klar, nur Bits und Bytes, Strom etc, schon verstanden, aber man kann ja trotzdem einiges
mit Menschen erlebt haben.

Ich habe über WoW schon ein paar gute RL-Freundschaften gefunden, treffen uns ab und zu ein paar Mal im Jahr.

Was ich hinterhertrauere ist auch einer Spielerin, mit der ich 2008 intensiven Kontakt hatte.
Waren irgendwie auf der gleichen Wellenlänge und haben uns immer gut verstanden, Spaß gehabt, selbst wenn
man damals stundenlang nur in Nagrand nebeneinander saß und sich nur durchs Chatten oder TS, Skype, whatever unterhalten hat.
Unterhalten über RL-Probleme, Beziehungen, Arbeit, Stress etc, so wie mans eben auch mit seinen eigenen guten Freunden tut.
Da bekommt man ja einige Einblicke in das Leben anderer, das verbindet irgendwie, oder man denkt mal drüber nach wie es dem einen so geht,
glaube das verstehen hier einige nicht. Aber so btw, mit der Zeit ging der Kontakt verloren. Hab mich nach der Zeit immer wieder mal geistig gefragt wie es ihr so geht und ob sich 
einige Probleme gelöst hätten. Seit kurzem schreiben wir wieder miteinander aber irgendwie ist's nich mehr so wie früher.
Schade eigentlich, aber in 2 Jahren kann man sich anscheinend verändern, ist wohl irgendwie verschlossener geworden.
Wer weiß was in der Zeit so alles passiert ist. Finde ich eben traurig, weil ich eben diese Art von Gespräch vermisse, die wir zu pflegen führten D:

Naja das war mein Senf dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was ich vergessen habe, mein Beileid zu Leuten die Freunde verstorbener Spieler sind. :/
Schon heftig sowas.


----------



## Pereace2010 (20. August 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bis jetzt mit Spielern in WoW keine sehr tiefe Emotionale Bindung. Ich bin seit Jannuar in einer echt netten Gilde wo ich auch ein paar schon in RL getroffen habe. Zu denen besteht ein Verhältnis, dass ich als Ingame-Freundschaft bezeichnen würde. Kein Vergleich zu richtigen Freunden aber ja...ich mag sie...
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls gab es eine Situation wo ich echt nachdenklich wurde.
> ...



Das kenne ich irgendwo her...ich habe vor Monaten einen Tank für Ulduar 10ner gesucht weil unser Gildentank ausgefallen war. Wir waren eine kleine Fungilde mit ein paar netten Leuten naja egal. Jedenfalls meldete sich eine Orc Kriegerin bei mir und das erste was sie fragte war: "Nehmt ihr auch jemanden mit Handicap mit?"
Ich wusste erst nicht was sie meinte und hab halt nachgefragt. Da erzählte mir die Kriegerin stumm und taub sei und deswegen kein TS joinen kann und deshalb nie mitgenommen wird. Teilweise wird sie sogar fertig gemacht wenn sie von ihrem Handicap erzählt. 
EIn paar Minuten später habe ich sie dann eingeladen in den Raid und den Leuten aus der Gilde gesagt was Sache ist und keiner hat gemeckert. Nach dem Raid haben wir alle noch ein bisschen im Chat gelabert und haben die Kriegerin in die Gilde eingeladen.

Als ich am nächsten Tag online kam hatte sie die Gilde verlassen und hat scheinbar aufgehört zu spielen. Ich hatte nur ingame Post ind der drinne stand, das sie nicht bemittleidet werden will und keine Lust hat....

Das fand ich sehr traurig. Alleine aus dem Grund das es Menschen gibt die sich über solche Menschen mit Handicap lustig machen....


----------



## PlayerS (20. August 2010)

Traurige Momente etc gibt es bei mir eigentlich nicht ,weil ich im game sehr oberflächlich bin. Stribt irgendetwas keine Reaktion. Passiert etwas trauriges keine Reaktion....von daher eher nicht ,da ich weiß dass das ein game ist und demnach auch so denke...virtuell etc der steht eh wieder auf so nach dem motto halt.

Sowas wie traurige Momente gibbet bei mir nur im Rl...


----------



## Cryteki (20. August 2010)

Als Giga runtergefahren wurde und damit auch die WoW show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 RIP Flo und Phil :'/


----------



## HirschQ (20. August 2010)

Mein Nachdenklichster Moment war, als ich mit WoW angefangen habe und meinen 1. char. erstellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Schustrij (20. August 2010)

Ich sage es dir nochmal:

Mein traurigster Moment war es als ich die kleine Blutelfin im BG gekillt habe. Die hatte Familie und Kinder und ich habe Sie einfach mit meinem Pfeil und Bogen abgemetzelt. Als ich aus meinem WoW Wahn rauswar, fiel mir auf, was ich angerichtet habe. Deswegen gehe ich jetzt 3x die Woche zum Therapeuten um das zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Baradakas (20. August 2010)

Das traurigste das ich erlebt habe, war als einer so getan hat, als ob er Krebs hat und nichtmehr lange lebt, nur das jemand seinen char hochzieht.
Als ich ihn darauf angesprochen hab, meinte er das dient nur als vorwand!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurox (20. August 2010)

Ingame Moment: Nach dem 25. MC RAID !!! Drobbten ein EINZIGES MAL die T1 Schulter des Hexers...
" ich hab sie net bekommen wegen 1 DKP"

Naja, ich hab mal mitbekommen das es einen Todesfall inner Gilde gab, und da alle diese Person mochten, haben sie
vor OG quasi eine ARt trauerfeier gemacht! 

Naja ich war betroffen, aber nicht emotional 


l grooves


----------



## SchurxoxD (20. August 2010)

eigentlich nein o.O also ich glaub da mach in in wow was falsch :>


----------



## Ministar (20. August 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Hast du jemals mit deiner Freundin Titanic geguckt und gesagt als sie dich gefrag hast warum du nicht weinst:
> 
> Wer bei Titanic ernsthaft mal heult oder traurige Momente hat, mit dem stimmt was nicht.
> Das ganze ist ein Film, Schauspieler, kameramänner und Drehbücher, Sets und Schminke, eigentlich nur eine Geschichte...
> ...




Wir hatten heut schon die dikussion mit WhiteSep darüber. All diese einwände haben wir schon gebracht (Film undso) allerdings ist und war das offtopic und wurde gelöscht

MfG
Mini


----------



## Maror der Superschami (20. August 2010)

Als ich wegen meiner Behinderung aus einer ansonsten freundlichen Gilde geekelt wurde : /


----------



## KoBa2010 (20. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Manche Menschen weinen bei traurigen Filmen.
> 
> SUCHT??!?!?!?!?!?



Wie wärs mal wenn du dir Gedanken drüber machts, du schaust n guten film und kannst dich mit den Personen gut identifizieren und dann stirb eine. Also wer hier keine Gefühle hervorbringt ist für mich wirklich ein emotionsloser mensch (man muss ja net unbedingt heuln <.<)


----------



## Braamséry (20. August 2010)

Graugon schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher Leute die es übertrieben finden soviel Emotionen in ein Spiel zu investieren, wenn in jeder Sekunde ein Kind auf der Welt stirbt.
> 
> Selbst wenn wirklich jemand reales den ma "kennt" stirbt, dann finde ich sollte man nicht so tun als ob gerade seine Mutter gestorben wäre. Wenn man dass nicht so wie ich sieht , sollte man sich professionelle Hilfe holen...



Ich versteh solch einen Kommentar gar kein bischchen.

Hast du sowas schonmal erlebt? Mal ernsthaft gemeint?
Ich denke nicht.

Wenn Leute mit denen man lange Zeit zsm gespielt hat für dich nur Pixel sind soll es bei dir so sein. 
Ich kannte die, in meinem Fall verstorbene, Person so gut wie meine Familie.
Ich wusste seine Hobbys, kannte Bilder, wusste von seiner Familie etc. 
Sry, aber sowas wie du kann keine Gefühle haben.

Was glaubst du wie toll es ist zu wissen, dass eine Person auf einmal nichtmehr kommt. 
Du sie nie wieder hören oder mit ihr schreiben wirst und dahinter ne Familie steht.

Stell dir doch mal vor, dass du nen Kumpel den du meinetwegen seit langer Zeit nur per SMS, E-Mail oder Telefon noch erreichst auf einmal stirbt. Toller Gedanke, oder?

Sry, aber sowas hab ich lang netmehr gesehn.


----------



## KoBa2010 (20. August 2010)

Leikath schrieb:


> Koba DANKE!! ich habe echt gedacht das hier in diesem echt sehr emontionalen Thread garkeiner NIEMAND auch nur ein bisschen beileid und verständnis zeigt die leute die hier wirklich ihre PERSÖNLICHEN anliegen freiwillig erzählen sollten auch mit respekt behandt werden und nicht mit einem ololol oder OMG bedacht werden! an die Leute die hier ihre eigenen Bekanntschaften/Trauerfälle usw preisgeben gebührt mein RESPEKT!!! ich dachte schon das ich hier der einzige bin der ein bisschen mit trauert und ja ich gebe selber zu das ich bei der einen oder anderen Geschichte selbst bemerkte das mir die tränen kommen. Ich persönlich werde meiner Frau nachher diesen Thread zeigen und auch mit ihr darüber reden.!nochmals danke an Koba für die unterstützung.ich habe hier in meinem Comment extra keinen Smiley benutzt warum könnt ihr euch ja hoffentlich selber denken wenn nicht ist das echt armselig P.S.: Es kommen Trauerfälle,Todesfälle hier vor und ich finde es einfach nur erschreckend und abstoßend das die Berufsflamer auch hiervor keinen halt machen und ihrem Ruf alle ehre machen PFUI! Leikath.



Ja leider is das die Wahrheit mit der Community, keine Gefühle und nur Flames im Hirn. Is ja schön dass es noch ein paar gute Leute gibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nea-polis (20. August 2010)

Mein nachdenklichster/traurigster Moment in WoW war, als ich den rapiden Wertverfall von Erzen im AH miterleben musste. Da arbeitet man sein langes Leben im dreckigen Bergwerksschacht um die Ware abzubauen und dann ist es plötzlich nichts mehr Wert. Traurig ist das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (20. August 2010)

Hmm, an sich als sich meine erste Gilde auflöste. Wir waren zu 6. alle das erste mal bei WoW und haben uns wirklich noch durch die Inis gekämpft, ohne einen richtigen Plan von Tank/Heiler bzw. Aggro^^.


----------



## Progamer13332 (20. August 2010)

ich finds immer traurig wenn nen boss fällt, der dann aber nicht meinen loot dabei hat


----------



## Duskfall334 (20. August 2010)

Als mein bester Kumpel (RL) damals aufgehört hat zu spielen (anfangs BC)
Das war echt hart ... wir haben immer zusammen MC, BWL usw. geraidet (wir waren auch zusammen in einer Gilde).
Ich war auch öfters bei ihm oder er bei mir mit meinem/seinem Rechner und wir haben eifach an einem lauen Sommerabend gezockt und spass gehabt.
Aber da ich schon etwas weit wegwohne von ihm (ich bin weggezogen) haben wir auch leider fast kein Kontankt mehr.
Er war wirklich seit dem Kindergarten mein beser Kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wird halt nichts mehr so wie es früher einmal war (auch wenn man sich das vielleicht wünscht) ob es jetzt gut oder schlecht ist WAYNE - es ist halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nurmengard (20. August 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Wer bei WoW ernsthaft mal heult oder traurige Momente hat, mit dem stimmt was nicht.
> 
> Das ganze ist ein Spiel, Pixel, Bits und Bites, einsen und nullen, eigentlich nur Strom...
> Da macht man echt was falsch.
> ...



Also ist es auch genauso unnötig wegen Filmen/Büchern etwas "traurig" zu werden?? xD

Sowas nennt man Emotion: E M O T I O N 
das macht einen Menschen aus


----------



## Knallkörper (20. August 2010)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Hmm, an sich als sich meine erste Gilde auflöste. Wir waren zu 6. alle das erste mal bei WoW und haben uns wirklich noch durch die Inis gekämpft, ohne einen richtigen Plan von Tank/Heiler bzw. Aggro^^.




und das sind momente wo ich verstehen kann das du dem "nachtrauerst" auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist... weil es sicher sehr witzige momente für dich gab die du nicht mehr so erleben wirst!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (20. August 2010)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> Also ist es auch genauso unnötig wegen Filmen/Büchern etwas "traurig" zu werden?? xD
> 
> Sowas nennt man Emotion: E M O T I O N
> das macht einen Menschen aus



owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcois (20. August 2010)

Wenn der Lichking stirbt und Bolvar die Krone aufgesetzt bekommt und sagt:

"Tell them only that the Lichking is dead, and that Bolvar Fordragon died with him"


----------



## Ministar (20. August 2010)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> owned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



?

Das haben wir heut Mittag schon getan.
Hast du überhaupt den ganzen Tread gelesen oder nur die letzten 3 beiträge?


----------



## Hordewikinger (20. August 2010)

Cryteki schrieb:


> Als Giga runtergefahren wurde und damit auch die WoW show
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



o verdammt du hast so recht das war mit eines der schlimmsten erlebnisse in meiner wow laufbahn die waren schon sowas wie echte kumpels auch wenn man sie nich persönlich gekannt hat das waren HELDEn ... meine Helden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (20. August 2010)

Die Kreuzfahrer Bridenbrad Quest.

Die macht mich auf einer Seite traurig, aber auf der anderen Seite wieder glücklich. Aber weinen doch nicht!


----------



## Bolvar Fordragon (20. August 2010)

Die rührensten Momente für mich waren von der Story her:
1. Die Questreihe um Tirion Fordring (letzte Quest mit Taelan)
2. Der Tod von Hochlord Bolvar Fordragon (warum müsste man an meinem Namen sehen)
3. Die Questreihe um Onyxia (Reginald Windsor)
4. In Stratholme die Quest mit Aurilus dem verfluchten Paladin
5. Die Story von Zul'Aman (Zul'Jins Entscheidung)
6. Malygos Wahnsinn
7. Und noch viele mehr....

Und einer der traurigsten Momente von den Spielern her war als eine guter (ingame) Freund von mir mit WoW aufgehört hat.


----------



## Vitany2910 (20. August 2010)

rotz und wasser hab ich geheult bei den quests:

mit der kette, wo sylvanas singt
tod von bolvar
Die Kreuzfahrer Bridenbrad Quest

dann habe ich stellenweise bei dem buch arthas geflennt

und mir treten jetzt noch stellenweise die tränen in die augen, weil mich mein bester RL-freund, mit dem ich vieleviele schöne, gemeinsame momente bei wow hatte, wegen einer neuen frau abgeschossen hat. er ist zwar noch in meiner gilde, aber er kommt nimmer on und im RL ist er auch nicht mehr zu erreichen. und das nach 3 jahren...


----------



## Bolvar Fordragon (20. August 2010)

Leikath schrieb:


> Koba DANKE!! ich habe echt gedacht das hier in diesem echt sehr emontionalen Thread garkeiner NIEMAND auch nur ein bisschen beileid und verständnis zeigt die leute die hier wirklich ihre PERSÖNLICHEN anliegen freiwillig erzählen sollten auch mit respekt behandt werden und nicht mit einem ololol oder OMG bedacht werden! an die Leute die hier ihre eigenen Bekanntschaften/Trauerfälle usw preisgeben gebührt mein RESPEKT!!! ich dachte schon das ich hier der einzige bin der ein bisschen mit trauert und ja ich gebe selber zu das ich bei der einen oder anderen Geschichte selbst bemerkte das mir die tränen kommen. Ich persönlich werde meiner Frau nachher diesen Thread zeigen und auch mit ihr darüber reden.!nochmals danke an Koba für die unterstützung.ich habe hier in meinem Comment extra keinen Smiley benutzt warum könnt ihr euch ja hoffentlich selber denken wenn nicht ist das echt armselig         	P.S.: Es kommen Trauerfälle,Todesfälle hier vor und ich finde es einfach nur erschreckend und abstoßend das die Berufsflamer auch hiervor keinen halt machen und ihrem Ruf alle ehre machen PFUI! Leikath.




Wenigstens gibt es hier Leute wie Koba und dich die verstehen wie schlimm es sein kann wenn soetwas passiert und nicht nur solche 20jährigen mit der geistigen Reife eines 4jährigen. 
Ich habe zwar auch geschrieben was mich traurig gemacht hat, aber ich sah einmal wie jemand ingame um den Tod einen seiner Lieben trauerte. Ich kannte diese Person nicht aber es hat mich auch mitgenommen.
Und solche Kommentare wie "ZOMFG! IHR SEID ALLES SUCHTIES!!! OLOLOLOL SCHEISS DRAUF DER IS EBEN TOT!!!" sind hier wirklich fehl am Platz.

Bolvar Fordragon


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

Bolvar schrieb:


> Wenigstens gibt es hier Leute wie Koba und dich die verstehen wie schlimm es sein kann wenn soetwas passiert und nicht nur solche 20jährigen mit der geistigen Reife eines 4jährigen.
> Ich habe zwar auch geschrieben was mich traurig gemacht hat, aber ich sah einmal wie jemand ingame um den Tod einen seiner Lieben trauerte. Ich kannte diese Person nicht aber es hat mich auch mitgenommen.
> Und solche Kommentare wie "ZOMFG! IHR SEID ALLES SUCHTIES!!! OLOLOLOL SCHEISS DRAUF DER IS EBEN TOT!!!" sind hier wirklich fehl am Platz.
> 
> Bolvar Fordragon




 nettes kommentar und du hast recht das geistige alter mancher leute jünger ist als wow selber .. aber im verlauf des Threads merke ich das immer mehr leute zur guten seite der macht wechseln aber die black sheeps wird es immer geben !


----------



## Hordewikinger (20. August 2010)

es muss halt auch kiddies geben, wenn die welt von verständnisvollen menschen voll wäre gäbs ja nichts negatives mehr ^^


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (20. August 2010)

Also ich fands traurig als Arthas down war und das Video kam...
Seine Seele Wurde ja nicht befreit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R.I.P Arthas Menethil


----------



## Nerevar88 (20. August 2010)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> Also ist es auch genauso unnötig wegen Filmen/Büchern etwas "traurig" zu werden?? xD
> 
> Sowas nennt man Emotion: E M O T I O N
> das macht einen Menschen aus



Das Problem ist nur das nicht jeder der hier schreibt auch genug emotionales Empfinden besitzt um nach deiner Definition als Mensch zu gelten :/


----------



## No_ones (20. August 2010)

also ich das erste traurige bis jetzt ist dieser topic .. das ist echt abnormal .. ich hab ja neig sonst nichts dagegen ? aber ein "trauiger" moment in einem spiel ? oO .. trauig ist wenn die freundin einen verlässt oder jemand stirbt .. aber doch nicht ein spiel .. das finde ich geht ein bisschen zu weit ...


----------



## Ministar (20. August 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> also ich das erste traurige bis jetzt ist dieser topic .. das ist echt abnormal .. ich hab ja neig sonst nichts dagegen ? aber ein "trauiger" moment in einem spiel ? oO .. trauig ist wenn die freundin einen verlässt oder jemand stirbt .. aber doch nicht ein spiel .. das finde ich geht ein bisschen zu weit ...



-,- [ohne worte]
Edit: Doch ein paar worte. Es Geht um GESCHICHTEN.
Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? wenn deine Freundin im Kino heult stempelst du sie dann auch gleich als nerd ab und sagst dann Ololol du nerd, geh mal RL Skillen.

Wenn dir der Tread nicht passt dann troll dich in http://www.buffed.de...bald-kostenlos/ rum

Edit 2: Kitzuina, ich find den Tread auch schön. Dein erster Tread der mir gefält übrigens. gibt allerdings zuviele die sich nur zum Flamen bei buffed anmelden.
Ich würd dir empfehlen einen neuen Buffed acc zu machen. Entschuldigen bringt hier nix. Du bist und bleibst in ihren Augen ein Troll egal ob du deine Fehler einsiehst oder nicht.


----------



## Thoor (20. August 2010)

-_- ich gebs auf...


----------



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

Kaostrasza schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist ein sehr schöner Thread, er zeigt nämlich wieviel Emotion in etwas so Irrealem wie einem Online Game stecken kann. Das wird oft unterschätzt oder wenn man Leute ingame mag wird man gleich als realitätsfremder Suchti abgetan. Gerade bei Rollenspielen (und ja, das is WOW ja eigentlich ^^) ist es wirklich leicht sich in der Rolle seines Chars zu verlieren und genau diese Gefühle zu erwecken, die eigentlich zum RL gehören.
> 
> btt, ich hatte so ein Erlebnis eigentlich noch nie, zumindest nicht besonders erinnerungswürdig. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass mir beim Orc Ending von WC 3 paar Tränen gekommen sind. Lacht ruhig drüber, aber es ist wahr ^.^




Endlich jemand der meine Threaderöffnung gut findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ist damit die Allianz Quest mit dem Gedicht gemeint, welches ein Andenken an einen verstorbenen Spieler darstellt?




ja, das ist die quest. ich finde, dass das einer der tiefsinnigsten quests ist die es in wow gibt.


----------



## Demontra (20. August 2010)

Da ich auch die wow Bücher lese und das jetzt auch einfach mal hierzuzähle, war mein traurigster Moment der: buch arthas, Szene die, als sein Pferd stürzt und stirbt. Das beschriebene leid des Pferdes hat mich so ergriffen, da konnt ich nicht anders als losflennen!!


----------



## Terminsel (20. August 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> -,- [ohne worte]
> Edit: Doch ein paar worte. Es Geht um GESCHICHTEN.
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? wenn deine Freundin im Kino heult stempelst du sie dann auch gleich als nerd ab und sagst dann Ololol du nerd, geh mal RL Skillen.
> 
> Wenn dir der Tread nicht passt dann troll dich in http://www.buffed.de...bald-kostenlos/ rum



Nichts für ungut, aber ich denke, Kitzuina meint das nicht so ganz ernst. Er hat hier schon mehrere Themen mit fragwürdigem Inhalt eröffnet und der pathetische Eingangspost lässt mich hier ähnliches vermuten.

Aber gut, zum Thema: Nein, ich diesem Spiel hatte ich noch keinen richtig traurigen Moment. Es gab (oder gibt noch?) in den Pestländern eine Quest mit dem Geist eines toten Kindes. Die fand ich schon etwas "ergreifender", aber tottraurig, nee, dafür bin ich einfach zu nüchtern, denke ich.


----------



## Nimbrod (20. August 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bis jetzt mit Spielern in WoW keine sehr tiefe Emotionale Bindung. Ich bin seit Jannuar in einer echt netten Gilde wo ich auch ein paar schon in RL getroffen habe. Zu denen besteht ein Verhältnis, dass ich als Ingame-Freundschaft bezeichnen würde. Kein Vergleich zu richtigen Freunden aber ja...ich mag sie...
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls gab es eine Situation wo ich echt nachdenklich wurde.
> ...




Hatte mal auch jemand in der Gilde der nicht reden konnte (höhren schon), war für uns np war aber auch irgendwann weg kP was aus dem spieler wurde.


----------



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

Maror schrieb:


> Als ich wegen meiner Behinderung aus einer ansonsten freundlichen Gilde geekelt wurde : /




Wie bitte? Deine Gilde ist wirklich untolerant. Lass dich nicht unterkriegen, denn jeder Mensch hat das Recht respektvoll behandelt zu werden.


----------



## Nimbrod (20. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber ich denke, Kitzuina meint das nicht so ganz ernst. Er hat hier schon mehrere Themen mit fragwürdigem Inhalt eröffnet und der pathetische Eingangspost lässt mich hier ähnliches vermuten.
> 
> Aber gut, zum Thema: Nein, ich diesem Spiel hatte ich noch keinen richtig traurigen Moment. Es gab (oder gibt noch?) in den Pestländern eine Quest mit dem Geist eines toten Kindes. Die fand ich schon etwas "ergreifender", aber tottraurig, nee, dafür bin ich einfach zu nüchtern, denke ich.



Gibt da ne Ally-Quest mit Alicias Gedicht, das finde ich ziemlich traurig weil sowohl das gedicht als auch die quest einen an krebs gestorbenen spieler gewidtmet ist (mit mitte 20), ähnlich der Quest mit dem Tauren und seinem Hund Kyle in Mulgore sowohl der Char als auch verschiedene Items stammen von dem 12 Jähigen Jungen der an Krebs gstorben ist (Der Phöinx Bogen aus Karazahn hat er Designt). Die Quests finde ich schon bewegend.


----------



## xxardon (20. August 2010)

ich musste wirklich jede nacht weinen... das ganze geschah vor 5.. äh 6??? jahren... wo mein freund und ich uns world of warcraft holten... wir zockt´n tag und nacht durch... und wir waren einfach beste freunde! bis zur wotlk zeit haben wir einfach alles gemacht... aber eines tages *HEUL*... da war er einfach T.T... er war .... OFF!!! ja einfach off... er sagte das er eine pause braucht T.T WARUM? waruuuuUUUUm *HEUL!!!*

^^ joke


----------



## .Merwen. (20. August 2010)

Ich fand die Momente traurig, in denen mir klar geworden ist, dass WoW mir 1-2 Jahre meines Lebens zerstört haben.

Ich find den Thread ein wenig komisch, okay, heulen wenn ma was trauriges in der Story is oder so, aber zu sagen: Als ich 80 geworden bin, ich war so gerührt..

Oder was in der Art, dann find ich das schon.. sonderbar.. oO

Ansonsten okay, man muss sich den Thread ja nicht ansehen, wenn man nicht will.


Grüße


----------



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber ich denke, Kitzuina meint das nicht so ganz ernst. Er hat hier schon mehrere Themen mit fragwürdigem Inhalt eröffnet und der pathetische Eingangspost lässt mich hier ähnliches vermuten.
> 
> Aber gut, zum Thema: Nein, ich diesem Spiel hatte ich noch keinen richtig traurigen Moment. Es gab (oder gibt noch?) in den Pestländern eine Quest mit dem Geist eines toten Kindes. Die fand ich schon etwas "ergreifender", aber tottraurig, nee, dafür bin ich einfach zu nüchtern, denke ich.




Es ist richtig, dass ich schon vorbelastet bin bezüglich Themen die recht provokant waren, dennoch habe ich einfach gelernt, dass ich nichts davon habe euch aufzuregen. 

Übrigens möchte ich mich bei euch allen bedanken, dass ihr euch auf das Thema eingelassen und uns so viele Geschichten berichtet habt. Auch in einem Spiel kann man Emotionen und Gefühle entwickelt, gerade wenn man mit anderen Usern spielt. Ob man nun mit realen Freunden ins Kino geht oder mit vituellen Freunden eine Instanz besucht - parallelen sind vorhanden.


----------



## Ministar (20. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Es gab (oder gibt noch?) in den Pestländern eine Quest mit dem Geist eines toten Kindes. Die fand ich schon etwas "ergreifender", aber tottraurig, nee, dafür bin ich einfach zu nüchtern, denke ich.



Du meinst die kleine Pamela, Ja die erwähnte ich schon. Wenn ihre geschichte ein buch Füllen könnte würd ich es kaufen. Wenn du das nicht traurig findest ist das dein ding. Dann hast du in diesem Tread aber auch nix zu suchen und ich frage mich warum du ihn überhaupt angeklickt hast.
Ob Kitzuina es ernst meint interesiert in diesem moment nicht.
Wenn ich schreib das ich die geschichte um Kleinpamela trauig finde und no_ones sagt das wär abnormal dann darf ich mich ja wohl aufregen, oder nicht?
Ich weiss schon das klein Pamela nur n Pixxelhaufen ist aber ob Film oder Spiel ist ja wohl völlig egal.

omg ich seh grad. mein beitrag als ich die kleine Pamela erwähnt hatte wurde gelöscht. da er zu sehr offtopic war.


----------



## xxardon (20. August 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> Mit meinem ersten Char, einem Zwergen-Krieger, hatte ich früh einen sympathischen Briten kennengelernt, einen Zwergen-Jäger, mit dem ich viele Level lang unzertrennlich war. Beide noch total neu im Spiel, null Plan von irgendwas, lustig wars und idyllisch, wie zwei kleine Jungens, die die große Welt erkunden. Leider begann er mir irgendwann mit seiner Anhänglichkeit übel auf die Nüsse zu gehen, sodaß ich mich schließlich schweren Herzens entschloß mich abrupt und feige von ihm zu trennen. Ich erinner mich noch gut wie wir mitten in Wetlands "cyas" gesagt haben, ich mit irgendeiner Ausrede, daß ich noch da und dort was erledigen müßte, er gefragt ob er mir dabei helfen solle, ich abgewunken, er noch ne Zeit da gestanden mit seinem Dino und hinter mir hergeschaut als hätte er geahnt, daß er mich das letzte mal sehen würde. Hab danach einen neuen Char angefangen und den alten nie mehr angerührt.



ich müsste fast weinen erlich...


----------



## Shaila (20. August 2010)

KoBa2010 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal wenn du dir Gedanken drüber machts, du schaust n guten film und kannst dich mit den Personen gut identifizieren und dann stirb eine. Also wer hier keine Gefühle hervorbringt ist für mich wirklich ein emotionsloser mensch (man muss ja net unbedingt heuln <.<)



Immer wenn man denkt, dass man den Beitrag so geschrieben hat, das man ihn doch eigentlich unmöglich noch falsch verstehen kann...


----------



## Geroniax (20. August 2010)

Also so truarige Momente sind mir bisher nicht untergekommen. Also traurig schon. Habe aber nicht dabei geweint. War eher niedergeschlagen.

Mit meinem ersten Char hatte ich mal 2 andere Spieler in Rotkamm kennen gelernt und wir haben dann weiter bis 50 oder sowas in der Art gequestet. Irgendwann hat man sich halt aus den Augen verloren. Da war der eine mal ne Woche Off, der andere ein Monat und jetzt ist keiner der beiden mehr da. Find ich Schade!
Gleicheres ist mir auch auf Seiten der Horde passiert nach TBC.

Sowas find ich selbstverständlich Schade aber ok. Man weis ja auch nie wirklich die Gründe. kann ja was passiert sein. Daher bin ich den Personen auch nicht bös. Heute mald ich mein Acc auch von Monat zu Monat ab und wieder an weil ich nicht gerne 3 P2p spiele laufen haben will (Warhammer, WoW und Aion). 

Zudem finde ich das man zwischendurch ruhig mal Pausen machen sollte. Damit man halt keine wirklich dicke emotionale Bindung zu einem dir normal unbekannten Spiler aufbaut. Und außerdem steigt der Spielspaß auch wieder nach einer kleinen Pause .... so für die ersten 6 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> Du meinst die kleine Pamela, Ja die erwähnte ich schon. Wenn ihre geschichte ein buch Füllen könnte würd ich es kaufen. Wenn du das nicht traurig findest ist das dein ding. Dann hast du in diesem Tread aber auch nix zu suchen und ich frage mich warum du ihn überhaupt angeklickt hast.
> Ob Kitzuina es ernst meint interesiert in diesem moment nicht.
> Wenn ich schreib das ich die geschichte um Kleinpamela trauig finde und no_ones sagt das wär abnormal dann darf ich mich ja wohl aufregen, oder nicht?
> Ich weiss schon das klein Pamela nur n Pixxelhaufen ist aber ob Film oder Spiel ist ja wohl völlig egal.




eigentlich ist es egal ob ich es ernst meine oder nicht. ihr seid diejenigen die die geschichten erzählen und sowas kann man nicht manipulieren, zumindest nicht in dieser menge.

die community macht den thread zu etwas besonderem. ich habe nur den anstoß gegeben.


----------



## Ungwale (20. August 2010)

Leikath schrieb:


> nettes kommentar und du hast recht das geistige alter mancher leute jünger ist als wow selber .. aber im verlauf des Threads merke ich das immer mehr leute zur guten seite der macht wechseln aber die black sheeps wird es immer geben !



Schade, dass diese "leute der guten seite der macht" nicht alle auf einem server spielen! dorthin würde ich sofort alle meine chars transen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ministar (20. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> eigentlich ist es egal ob ich es ernst meine oder nicht.



Genau das meinte ich und den meisten buffedusern kannst du es eh nie wieder recht machen, egal was du tust.
deswegen mach lieber n neuen Acc und fang ganz neu an, ganz ehrlich. ansonsten werden wohl alle deine Treads von der Moderation geschlossen werden egal worum es geht.

Edit: genau wie ich wohl n neuen Acc brauch da ich mich über Haxxlers warnung hinweggesetzt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber es ging nicht anders. SRY


----------



## Magicious (20. August 2010)

Ich glaub, mein emotionalster Moment war, als Bolvar an der Pforte des Zorns gestorben gewesen sein soll... ich war den Tränen echt nahe - jemand, der so viel mit der Story zu tun hatte, über sturmwind geacht hat - ich hab irgentwie zu ihm aufgesehn.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und als er dann einfach so gestorben sein sollte, da war ich schon echt am ende...


----------



## BlizzLord (20. August 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> also ich das erste traurige bis jetzt ist dieser topic .. das ist echt abnormal .. ich hab ja neig sonst nichts dagegen ? aber ein "trauiger" moment in einem spiel ? oO .. trauig ist wenn die freundin einen verlässt oder jemand stirbt .. aber doch nicht ein spiel .. das finde ich geht ein bisschen zu weit ...



Dann spielst du die Spiele nicht richtig.
Ich identifiziere mich mit der Person die ich spiele
z.B. FF7 CC ich fand das Ende (schön) schrecklich.

Natürlich bin ich dann nicht tagelang niedergeschlagen.
Aber einen kurzen Moment des "Oh mann..." gab es.


----------



## Geroniax (20. August 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich und den meisten buffedusern kannst du es eh nie wieder recht machen, egal was du tust.
> deswegen mach lieber n neuen Acc und fang ganz neu an, ganz ehrlich. ansonsten werden wohl alle deine Treads von der Moderation geschlossen werden egal worum es geht.





Also das mit dem Acc neu erstellen muss nicht sein. Mich spricht auch keiner mehr darauf an das ich mal Threads voll gespammt habe oder so richtzig Off-Topic war. Ist halt so das diese Schwarzen Schafe nicht die geistreichsten sind. Daher ist das gedächnis auch lückenhaft. Nach 2 Monaten wird man sich eh noch kaum daran erinnern was mal irgendwer irgendwo gesagt hat. Naja ausgenommen von den Signaturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich und den meisten buffedusern kannst du es eh nie wieder recht machen, egal was du tust.
> deswegen mach lieber n neuen Acc und fang ganz neu an, ganz ehrlich. ansonsten werden wohl alle deine Treads von der Moderation geschlossen werden egal worum es geht.
> 
> Edit: genau wie ich wohl n neuen Acc brauch da ich mich über Haxxlers warnung hinweggesetzt hab
> ...



man kann es nie allen recht machen und das will ich auch gar nicht. meine ersten "skandal-threads" sind nunmal ein teil von mir und dazu stehe ich. lass uns zurück zum thema gehen.

hast du denn für uns eine weitere geschichte die dich in deiner wow-zeit berührt hat?


----------



## Stevemcbeas (20. August 2010)

dustail schrieb:


> Als ich gemerkt habe, wie ich Minute für Minute meine Zeit verschwendet habe WoW zu spielen."Täglich min. zwei Stunden" hab ich mir gedacht damals, seitdem habe ich in diesen "mindestens" zwei Stunden Sport getrieben (Kraftsport, Joggen usw...)...nach und nach hab ich allgemein das Computerspielen sein gelassen, wiege nun ca.30kg weniger, habe meine Traumfigur und hab neue Hobbys gefunden, mit denen man später was erreichen könnte. Und das alles mit 17Jahren, einerseits danke ich WoW mir neue Wege geöffnet zu haben, andererseits denke ich an all die Tage, die ich mit WoW verbracht habe.



Hmm was machst du denn in so einem Forum ^^


----------



## Raileko (20. August 2010)

einer meiner traurigsten momente: schaue eben bei buffed vorbei, sehe neue talentbäume, schaue meinen shadowbaum an und könnt nur weinen...wieder ist der baum so bescheiden eingeteilt: man kommt zwar recht weit mit pve talenten, muss jedoch wieder mist mitskilln-.-zudem hat schmerz und leid nur 60% statt 100%...soooooooooooooo traurig...


----------



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

Raileko schrieb:


> einer meiner traurigsten momente: schaue eben bei buffed vorbei, sehe neue talentbäume, schaue meinen shadowbaum an und könnt nur weinen...wieder ist der baum so bescheiden eingeteilt: man kommt zwar recht weit mit pve talenten, muss jedoch wieder mist mitskilln-.-zudem hat schmerz und leid nur 60% statt 100%...soooooooooooooo traurig...




vielleicht ändert es sich ja noch. die beta läuft doch weiter.


----------



## No_ones (20. August 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Dann spielst du die Spiele nicht richtig.
> Ich identifiziere mich mit der Person die ich spiele
> z.B. FF7 CC ich fand das Ende (schön) schrecklich.
> 
> ...



ja .. anfangs tat ich das auch .. aber nach den ersten "lol rofl wtf flame flame flame" chatts nicht mehr .


----------



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

Alux schrieb:


> So etwas ähnliches habe ich auch schon vom erzählen her gehört:
> 
> Ich war mal wieder in ICC und unser Tank hat noch eine Hexe rangeholt die exzellent spielen kann und wir sind so ins reden gekommen und sie hat halt auch erzählt das sie im Rollstuhl sitzt und kurz weg muss weil ihre Beteuerin wegen Einkäufe und so kommt. Jedenfalls hat sie dann erzählt wie sie mal mit der ehemaligen ProGilden von unserem Server(alle guten sind inzwischen weggetranst) einen Proberaid hatte. War alles lustig und so und wie sie vorm LK waren war kruz Pause und sie hat erwähnt das sie kurz weg muss und das es bissi dauert weil sie im Rollstuhl ist. Daraufhin wurde sie derbst im TS verarscht wie das so ist als Rolli und so.
> 
> Jedenfalls wie sie uns das erzählt hat wurde ich nachdenklich und hab mir gedacht: Wie kann man einen Menschen nur so beleidigen wegen einer Behinderung und da wurde mir bewusst das es viele Spieler gibt die zwar biologisch gesehen erwachsen sind aber geistig Kleinkinder.



das sind menschen ohne rückrat und vernunftgedanken die über menschen herziehen die defizite haben. karma is a bitch und das wird sich rächen.



LegendaryDood schrieb:


> WoW Lore-technisch: Der Tod von Arthas. Als ich das Video nach dem Kampf sah war ich schon traurig^^
> 
> Was mich aber wirklich traurig macht ist folgendes: Ich hab vor ca einem Jahr in einem random Raid n nettes Mädel kennengelernt, wir haben teilweise Stundenlang gechattet, ich bin dann in ihre Gilde gekommen, und wir haben jeden Tag geschrieben und im Ts geredet, auch wenn wir nicht wow gezockt haben haben wir uns im ts unterhalten oder bei msn geschrieben. Vor ca 6 Monaten ging sie off ohne irgendwas bestimmtes zu sagen, und war seitdem nie wieder on, weder bei wow, noch im ts noch sonst wo. Niemand hat was von ihr gehört, und ich hab keine Ahnung was aus ihr geworden ist. Ich hoff das alles in Ordnung bei ihr is, natürlich vermisst man so eine Person dann auch.



in solchen momenten kann ich verstehen, das man recht traurig ist. die person ist dir bestimmt in gewisser weise ans herz gewachsen, gerade wenn man so viel zeit miteinander verbringt.


----------



## Fipsin (20. August 2010)

Alcois schrieb:


> Wenn der Lichking stirbt und Bolvar die Krone aufgesetzt bekommt und sagt:
> 
> "Tell them only that the Lichking is dead, and that Bolvar Fordragon died with him"



Ich hab immer größere Probleme damit den Lichking zu legen...
Ich sehe hinter Arthas eine Geschichte von Hass Liebe und 
verführung für das Arthas alles nichts kann und dan soll ich den
noch Umbringen, in den letzen 10% wo Arthas alle umbringt 
war ich Glücklich und voller Trauer zu gleich...
Ich hab mit vielen Bossen die ein Ehrenhaftes Leben führetn
Probleme, mich macht es Traurig was aus den Orcs geworden
ist und jetzt bin ich für die Flamer hier ein Suchti...ganz toll,
Nun seht euch an, ihr hab keine Gefühle...deshalb auch keine
Freund(in), geht ICC, das einzigste was ihr vor Augen habt sind
Epixx...und alle die nicht meiner meinung sind sind Suchtis...
Toll echt toll...

Wer behauptet er hätte keine Gefühle bzw. Emotionen sollte sich
Gedanken machen nicht wir die einfach Traurig sind das ein Char
in einem Spiel einem nie wieder begenet...bzw weiß das er Böse
wird (Bolvar).


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (20. August 2010)

Ich hab mal im Raid vor hektik ne Flasche Cola über meinen Monitor gekippt. Das war jetzt schon über ein Jahr her. Er klebt immernoch...


----------



## Peterregen (20. August 2010)

Also " Die Legende von Stalvan" ist immer noch meine Lieblingsquestreihe. Sie ist so traurig und morbide ( ja ich war ein Spieler der Q-Texte und Stalvans Tagebuchauszüge las 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also das ist zwar nicht wirklich traurig aber ich habe als ich noch spielte (bc zeiten) in einer sehr netten gilde geraidet und war auch immer bereit anderen bei questreihen zu helfen etc da es mir relativ egal war ob es mir was brachte oder nicht... ich hatte einfach Spass dran. Naja ich habe dann urplötzlich mit WoW aufgehört und mich von niemandem verabschiedet ausser dem raidleader. Jetzt wo ich darüber nachdenke war das ziemlich asozial von mir, vor allem weil ich die Leute mochte.


----------



## Fipsin (20. August 2010)

Demontra schrieb:


> Da ich auch die wow Bücher lese und das jetzt auch einfach mal hierzuzähle, war mein traurigster Moment der: buch arthas, Szene die, als sein Pferd stürzt und stirbt. Das beschriebene leid des Pferdes hat mich so ergriffen, da konnt ich nicht anders als losflennen!!




Ich konnt mich auch grad so halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn man bedenkt was Später passieren
wird...Trauer. Arthas wurde von Raqche Geleitet
und das tut so schon weh was er Tuhen wollte 
um sein VOlk zu retten...und es dan doch in den
Untergang stürtzte...

Liebe->Trauer->Hass->Wut->Wahnsinn


----------



## Vedhoc (20. August 2010)

Ich hab Fast geheult als:

Zu ClassicZeiten hab ich auf nem anderen Realm nen Jäger hochgelevelt.
Der war 22 und ich hatte mir 12 Gold zusammengespart.
War in einer Twinkgildee
War in einer gilde, und habs in die Gildenkasse gezahlt. (War soein typ der das gildengold verwaltet hat)
Als ich 3 Tage später on kam, war ich gekickt worden, und meine 12 gold waren weg!!!

Jeder der classic gelevelt hat, weiß wie viel gold das war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (20. August 2010)

Gildenauflösung vor ewigen Zeiten (in Bc, irgendwo um patch 2.2 herum), war das erste (und einzige Mal) das ich wegen WoW geheult habe.


----------



## Ministar (20. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> hast du denn für uns eine weitere geschichte die dich in deiner wow-zeit berührt hat?



ja

da war so ein Mädchen, ich kannte sie über einen Ingamekumpel der irgendwann nichtmehr gespielt hat. Wir trafen uns dann zufällig über den Ur-Dungeonfinder (ja da gab es schonmal was nur wurd der kaum benutzt) von da an hat sie anfangs mich immer wieder angeschrieben. tauschten sogar die Skype-Addy.
Also ich hab eigendlich keine probleme eine Frau im RL kennenulernen aber als ich ihr Bild im Skype sah dachte ich nur wow
Dann schickte sie mir sogar noch eins per PN und das war noch viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte wohl nicht nachfragen sollen ob sie sich mal mit mir treffen mag, da hab ich wohl alles versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie spielt noch aber ich lass sie in Ruhe, an meinem Geburtstag hab ich nochmal was von ihr gehört aber danach war wieder funkstille


und da war noch der Retripala der immer in den unmöglichsten momenten off ging oder dc s hatte in wirklichkeit lag es wohl an seiner Freundin bei der er wohl auch gewohnt hat die immer meckerte. Wir waren viel unterwegs und hatten stunden gechattet. Ich war mit ihm sogar noch in PdK und PdC unterwegs aber er ist andauernd off gegangen-,-
Er hieß Johannes in RL. Irgendwann als ich ihn eine Ini zog (er sollte meinen twink danach einmal ziehen) hatte er wieder so einen dc...
Ich packte ihn auf igno...
der erste der dadrauf war (bis auf den emote spamenden Hunter aus Eisenschmiede) naja er probierte wohl immerwieder mich anzuschreiben denn als ich ihn nach ein paar wochen wieder von der igno nahm dauerte es keine 5 Minuten als er testete ob er noch drauf ist. Wir chatteten wieder aber es war irgendwie alles anders, nichtmehr so frei nach Schnautze und es wurde dann auch eher selten. Irgendwann war er dann einfach offline und kahm nicht wieder, auch nicht in Skype.

Johannes wenn du das liest meld dich,
Snuggles der Noobdruide der jedes Duell gegen dich verloren hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja Retris eben^^


----------



## Snek2009 (20. August 2010)

der traurigste moment in meinem WoW Dasein war als ich mein account für nen monate reaktiviert hab und nach 5 minuten geflamed wurde das war echt zum heulen...


----------



## Grushdak (20. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich fand auch die Amulettquest von Sylvannas voll toll, hab , als die Das Wehklagen der Hochgeborenen gesungen hat, echt halber geflennt. DIE Quest ist Blizzard sehr gut gelungen.


Als "Ex"Hordie war das auch für mich mit die bewegendste Quest - mit dem abschließendem Szenario.
Gibt es denn das überhaupt noch in der Art?
Ich wollte es später noch einmal machen - nur gab es da seltsamerweise kein Szenario mehr.

Hier aber noch das Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UXhx40DcU6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und hier auf der Blizzcon live gesungen ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cG3iUdhSlLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und hier die Historie der Sin'Dorei dazu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmMw7vMAXWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ansonsten schade um die ehemaligen Blackroch'n'Roller .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Kitzuina (20. August 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> ja
> 
> da war so ein Mädchen, ich kannte sie über einen Ingamekumpel der irgendwann nichtmehr gespielt hat. Wir trafen uns dann zufällig über den Ur-Dungeonfinder (ja da gab es schonmal was nur wurd der kaum benutzt) von da an hat sie anfangs mich immer wieder angeschrieben. tauschten sogar die Skype-Addy.
> Also ich hab eigendlich keine probleme eine Frau im RL kennenulernen aber als ich ihr Bild im Skype sah dachte ich nur wow
> ...




warum soll es denn falsch gewesen sein, dass du das mädchen gefragt hast ob du sie triffst? was hat sich denn genau verändert? 

du hast ja geschrieben, das johannes sich verändert hat als du mit ihm nach deiner ignoreaktion mit ihm unterhalten hast. hast du ihn mal gefragt weshalb er sich so verändert hat?


----------



## Rivon (20. August 2010)

damals hab ich ingame einen netten kerl beim leveln kennengelernt, sind dann halt ingame freunde und so geworden, hatten ne eigene gilde,haben lange zeit im ts und ingame zusammen verbracht, 2 jahre lang sehr aktiv zusammen gespielt, arena etc
dann auf einmal war er eine woche nich on, normalerweise hatte er vor "längerer" abwesenheit immer vorher bescheid gesagt, diesmal aber halt nich
nagut, dann denkt man sich kann ja passieren, dann nach einer woche war seine freundin im ts online, sie hat zwar selber nicht wow gespielt, aber war doch im ts ab und an dabei, auf jedenfall hat sie mir dann erzählt das er wohl einen motorrad unfall hatte und mit schweren verletzungen im krankenhaus liegt, aber warscheinlich in ein paar wochen wieder da sein wird, dazu kam es dann aber nichmehr...
das war schon wirklich traurig, auch wenn man sich nich persönlich kennt hat man doch nach 2 jahren schon eine gewisse "bindung" zueinander
ich erinner mich gerne an die coole zeit damals, er wird mir, und unseren alten gildenmitgliedern (jedenfalls die zu denen ich noch kontakt habe) in erinnerung bleiben


----------



## Ruprecht der Pala (20. August 2010)

1. als ich diese Quest in eiskrone gemacht hab die sich um diesen an der seuche erkrankten kreuzfahrer dreht. das Ende, wo ihn die naaru erlösen ist finde ich sehr bewegend. ein paar tage später hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die q als andenken an einen blizz mitarbeiter gemacht war und der familie bei ihrer trauer geholfen hat. ich hab den ring, dens bei der q als belohnung gibt immer noch auf der bank
2. das war heute ich hab eine gruppe für icc 10er hm aufgemacht, daraus wurde zwar nix aber irgendwann schrieb mich ein dk an was denn icc 10er hm bedeutet, weil er von innis net so viel ahung hat. ich habs ihm erklärt, dann hat er mich gefragt ob ich ihm helfen kann, dass er besser wird. ich hab mir sein eq angeschaut ihm tipps gegeben. irgendwann hat er mir gesagt, dass er oft aus raid geworfen wird, da er kein ts benutzen kann weil er taub ist. das hat mich geschockt, dass leute so intolerant sein können. ich zieh in mitm tank maln paar hero und rede (schreibe) mit ihm mal schau was daraus wird.

meine shift taste spinnt irgendwie, das mit der großschreibung klapp fast nimmer^^


----------



## xerkxes (21. August 2010)

Wenn es sowas wie den traurigsten/nachdenklichsten Moment gibt dann war das bestimmt nach meiner langen Pause ab BC wieder in Wotlk einzuloggen und zu sehen was sich MEINER Meinung nach seit Classic zum Negativen hin verändert hat, einfach was der mainstream aus diesem Spiel gemacht hat...


----------



## Anato (21. August 2010)

Ich kenne leider auch viele gute bekannte/freunde die ich gern wieder sehen würde.. wer weiß ob sie noch spielen (teria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Eigentlich ist meine eigene Gilde so ein Trauerspiel (dabei gibt es sie erst 3jahre) dennoch von allen guten und lieb gewordenen leuten verlassen, meißtens aus privaten gründen. Naja andere Gilden zerschellen an sowas, aber ich lebe weiter dem Traum irgendwann muss es ja mal werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier habe ich eine (selbverfasste) sehr traurige (wie ich finde) Geschichte, sie spielt zu der Zeit als Silbermond von der Geißel angegriffen wurde, aus der Sicht einer jungen Elfe:


Es war ein Stürmischer Tag, mit dem Wind drangen auch düstere Klänge, einanderschlagende Waffen, Kriegsgeschrei und Geheul. Ich wusste, mein Vater ist da draußen, jeder Schrei der als nächstes kommt, könnte seiner sein. Mein Herz pochte so laut, ich konnte es regelrecht hören. Mein Bruder nahm mich zurück, deckte mich zu, mit einer Decke die er zuvor aus dem Schrank holte. "Es ist besser du siehst und hörst so wenig wie möglich, halt dir einfach die Ohren zu. Stell dir vor du gehst im Immersangwald spazieren, mit Mutti. War es nicht schön?" Das letzte was ich dann noch hörte war das Schließen der Tür. Der Klang verstummte, ich halt mir die Ohren zu und stelle mir vor, wie ich einst im Immersangwald spazieren ging. Das tat ich gern als es noch nicht verseucht worden war. Dabei fing es ganz langsam an... . Dann kam die Schleuse, sie wuchs innerhalb von3 Tagen. Und ich bin wieder zurück, zurück in meinem Haus, zurück unter der Decke. Ich lass meine Ohren los, höre nichts. Angst durchfährt meinen Körper. Sind sie etwa?
Trauen die Decke vom Körper zu nehmen in der Gefahr es sei etwas furchtbares passiert, ich traue es mir nicht. Lieber bleibe ich in Gedanken der schönen Zeit, selbst wenn es meine letzten sein sollten. Immersangwald, ein wunderschöner, friedlicher und Magieerfüllter Ort. Hätte man diese Heimat von Anfang an aufgeben sollen? Den Trollen überlassen? Den befürchteten Amanitrollen?! Wozu drangen wir sie dann so weit zurück, wenn nun die Geißel unsere Heimat wieder nehmen wird? Meine Gedanken  waren wieder zurück, mein Herz raste ununterbrochen, in Angst das in den nächsten Minuten ein so schreckliches Geräusch, mein Herz durchbohren würde, und sei es nur das langsamen öffnen der Tür. Ich halte mir blitzschnell wieder meine Ohren zu. Um dann an von der Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit übermannt einzuschlafen.



Ein Friedlicher Schlaf. Am nächsten Morgen wachte ich erst spät auf, aber immer noch unter der Decke, es war nichts mehr vom Kampf zu hören, selbst als ich die Decke vollständig von mir schmiss. Ich ging durch die immer noch geschlossene Tür. Um dann draußen von meinem Bruder begrüßt zu werden. Er nahm mich sofort an seine Brust und holte mich aus das Haus heraus. "Vater ist nicht nach Hause gekommen". "Steht Silbermond noch?" fragte ich. "Zur Hälfte.... ", ich merkte wie sein Körper pulsierte, regelrecht vibrierte. "Die Wut ist stark mein Bruder. Die Rache wird unser sein": sagte ich um ihm in dem Moment die Kraft zu geben die er  so dringend brauchte. Wir waren draußen, er ließ mich los, und ich fiel ein Stück zurück. "Was ist mit Mutti", fragte ich. "Sie verkraftete die Nacht nicht, selbst ich hatte Probleme. Weißt du, manchmal kann man sich nicht an seine eigenen Vorschläge halten, auch wenn man weiß das sie besser für einen wären. Ich meine, was hätte ich gemacht wenn jemand reingekommen wäre? Ich musste etwas hören". Meine Tränen liefen über meine Wange, obwohl ich dieses Gefühl noch nie mochte, war es mir egal. Mein Leben so wie ich es kannte war mit einem Schlag vorbei.


wer mehr lesen will kann gerne den link auf meiner sig folgen und dort links das erste Kapitel anwählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (21. August 2010)

Ob ich Mitleid für die haben soll, denen ein trauriger Moment in ihrer WoW Zeit passiert ist, nein. 
Im Ernst, es ist ein Spiel, Trauer gehört da nicht rein.


----------



## EisblockError (21. August 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Und zwar lernte ich eine Spielerin kennen, sie war damals in meiner Gilde. Bei Raids ist mir irgendwann aufgefallen, dass im TS ihr Mikro immer gemutet war.
> Irgendwann haben wir dann ein paar Chatgespräche geführt wo sie mir erzählt hat, dass sie weder hören noch sprechen könne. Sie hat gesagt sie spielt fast nur WoW weil sie sich hier unterhalten kann und nicht dumm angemacht wird wegen ihrem "Handycap".
> 
> Sie erzählte mir auch viel von ihren Problemen und wie sie das Leben so meistert.
> ...



Das fänd ich auch schlimm.


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2010)

> Traurigster/Nachdenklichster Moment in eurer WoW-Zeit



Wenn ich zurück denke wahrscheinlich das ganze Geld und die Zeit, welche ich in all den Jahren in das Spiel investiert habe.
Das Spiel ist nicht kacke und ich habe auch nicht wirklich "viel" gespielt (2h am Tag vill.). Aber dennoch hat sich in Laufe der Zeit da wirklich viel angesammelt.

WoW ist für mich nicht negativ, vor allem "das erste mal Leveln" war einfach super, aber irgendwann ändern sich einfach die prioritäten!


----------



## Kaostrasza (21. August 2010)

Also ich finde es schon traurig wenn ich hier lese, wie oft Spieler mit Handycap gemobbt und fertig gemacht werden oder einfach nur Spieler, die halt nicht so imba sind. Dieses asoziale Verhalten find ich einfach zum Kotzen. Was den Begriff "traurig" angeht, is ja wohl klar, dass keiner hier aus Lore- Gründen Depressionen bekommt und sein Leben als sinnlos erachtet. Aber es ist eben so wie ein ergreifender Film, da kommen auch schon mal Emotionen hoch, wenn eine Szene besonders traurig ist.

Off-topic würde ich gern mal erwähnen, wie lächerlich ich es finde, wie einige einem Game die Schuld geben, dass sie Jahre ihres Lebens vergeudet haben. Auf dem Niveau argumentieren genau die Leute, die etliche Games verbieten wollen, weil ja ein Amokläufer sie gespielt hat. Entweder man hat ein gesundes Verhältnis zu nem Spiel oder nicht. Und die Tatsache, dass Leute die ja angeblich "clean" sind immer noch in Foren posten bei eindeutigen WOW Themen sagt eigentlich alles dazu.


----------



## Terminsel (21. August 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> Du meinst die kleine Pamela, Ja die erwähnte ich schon. Wenn ihre geschichte ein buch Füllen könnte würd ich es kaufen. Wenn du das nicht traurig findest ist das dein ding. Dann hast du in diesem Tread aber auch nix zu suchen und ich frage mich warum du ihn überhaupt angeklickt hast.
> Ob Kitzuina es ernst meint interesiert in diesem moment nicht.
> Wenn ich schreib das ich die geschichte um Kleinpamela trauig finde und no_ones sagt das wär abnormal dann darf ich mich ja wohl aufregen, oder nicht?
> Ich weiss schon das klein Pamela nur n Pixxelhaufen ist aber ob Film oder Spiel ist ja wohl völlig egal.
> ...



Ich hab das mit keinem Wort kritisiert, dass du das traurig fandest, oder?


----------



## EisblockError (21. August 2010)

Provieh schrieb:


> Ob ich Mitleid für die haben soll, denen ein trauriger Moment in ihrer WoW Zeit passiert ist, nein.
> Im Ernst, es ist ein Spiel, Trauer gehört da nicht rein.



dann, tut mir leid, aber hast du ein Problem^^

Ich meine wenn für dich das Spiel so wichtig ist und du es ernst nimmst...


----------



## Taknator (21. August 2010)

ich war etwas traurig als ich im todesritter startgebiet den troll umbringen musste... wenn man sich das durchliest wie er noch mit einem redet als wäre er mal ein freund gewesen macht einen das schon nachdenklich :/ im reallife würde mich so eine situation echt fertig machen


----------



## EisblockError (21. August 2010)

Also ich find es hier lachhaft wie manche hier behaupten "ey wenn ihr bei spielen weinen könnt seid ihr opfas"

Ich meine wozu spielen sie dann selbst, um ihr mieses RL zu vergessen oder warum?

Ein Spiel ist erst dann richtig gut wenn man mit dem Protagonisten mitfühlt, ist ja auch bei Büchern oder Serien/filmen so.

(Ich erinnere nurmal an DeathNote, als ich es zum ersten mal durchgeschaut habe war ich nach dem Ende 1 Woche lang total deprimiert)


----------



## EisblockError (21. August 2010)

Taknator schrieb:


> ich war etwas traurig als ich im todesritter startgebiet den troll umbringen musste... wenn man sich das durchliest wie er noch mit einem redet als wäre er mal ein freund gewesen macht einen das schon nachdenklich :/



Und wenn man alles liest merkt man auch dass er von dir getötet werden will weil er dann erlöst ist <.<


----------



## Dhundron (21. August 2010)

Also Leute, ihr übertreibt ein wenig..

Ihr sagt, dass diejenigen, die durch ein Erlebnis in WoW emotional berührt werden, Suchtis seien?
Habt ihr noch nie ein Buch gelesen, bei welchem ihr mitgefiebert habt und bei einer schlimmen Wendung oder einem traurigen Ende, ihr dann selbst traurig wurdet?

Erst vor ein paar Tagen habe ich den letzten Teil von "Die Zwerge" gelesen. Als ich es fertig hatte (es war in der Mittagspause auf der Arbeit) war der Tag für mich gelaufen^^ (Das Ende schreibe ich vorsichtshalber mal nicht hin).

Und genauso verhält es sich mit WoW. Gerade weil die Geschichte um Warcraft sehr breit gefächert ist, zieht die Geschichte so manchen in seinen Bann.
Wer mir sagt, dass er noch nie von Büchern oder der Geschichte von WoW oder einem Film ein schweres Herz bekommen hat, der ist entweder ein typisch deutscher Bauer (Arbeit, Arbeit - bloß keine Fantasie!!) oder hat die jeweilige Geschichte nicht verstanden, bzw. kennt sie nicht.

Zurück zum Thema:
Was mir einfällt ist die eine Quest in den östlichen Pestländern in Darroheim. Da ist so ein kleines Geisterkind, das nicht weiß, dass es schon tot ist.
Es wartet immer noch darauf, dass der Onkel nach Hause kommt.
Oder eben das Ende von Arthas, auch ich habe Warcraft III gespielt und er war immer mein Lieblingscharakter.

Grüße, Dhundron


----------



## Taknator (21. August 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Und wenn man alles liest merkt man auch dass er von dir getötet werden will weil er dann erlöst ist <.<




wenn zu dir jemand sagt du sollst ihn umbringen bringst du ihn einfach um ohne dir darüber gedanken zu machen was wie hintergründe und folgen das ganze hat?


----------



## Kaostrasza (21. August 2010)

Dhundron schrieb:


> [...] der ist entweder ein typisch deutscher Bauer (Arbeit, Arbeit - bloß keine Fantasie!!) oder hat die jeweilige Geschichte nicht verstanden, bzw. kennt sie nicht.



Made my day... und der is noch jung XD


----------



## Ministar (21. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> warum soll es denn falsch gewesen sein, dass du das mädchen gefragt hast ob du sie triffst? was hat sich denn genau verändert?



Naja falsch daran war wohl, ich hatte zuviel in die geschenisse hereiniterpretiert (schreibt man das so?^^)
wir hatten zwar auch über persönliche Dinge geredet aber ich war wohl entweder zu voreilig oder aber es hätte nie sein dürfen.



Kitzuina schrieb:


> du hast ja geschrieben, das johannes sich verändert hat als du mit ihm nach deiner ignoreaktion mit ihm unterhalten hast. hast du ihn mal gefragt weshalb er sich so verändert hat?



nein gefragt hab ich nicht. es war mir im nach hinein auch unangenehm das ich so blöd war und so unnötig lange nachtragend war.
und vor allendingen hab ich ihn von der igno genommen und mich dann netmal gemeldet sondern gewartet ob er sich meldet. ja 5 minuten hats gedauert da schrieb er.
xxx Flüstert: Hallo?
ich weiss leider nicht mehr was ich geantwortet hab aber ich hab 2 minuten gebraucht

keine ahnung ehrlich gesagt. Er hatte sich nicht verändert, nur war es wohl für ihn als auch für mich schwer wieder normal und mit Ironie zu chatten. Es ging halt wenn überhaupt nur noch um ingamezeugs und nicht mehr so witzige und teilweise echt unsinnige sachen wie vorher.
Vor der ignoaktion haben wir zb einen OG Raid mit lvl 30ern gemacht um beim Feuerevent 09 die Flamme zu stehlen das war echt Saugeil :-)
oder stunden über Skype telefoniert und uns schlappgelacht über den Bruder oder Vater seiner Freundin da die sich beim WoW zocken immer so künstlich aufgeregt haben und ich das über Skype immer hören konnte xD und über meinen Bruder der von unserem halben Server gehasst wurde da er extrem lernresistent ist.
und viele andere kleine dinge halt


----------



## Grushdak (21. August 2010)

Provieh schrieb:


> Ob ich Mitleid für die haben soll, denen ein trauriger Moment in ihrer WoW Zeit passiert ist, nein.


Wieso meinen eigentlich immer wieder welche, daß Trauer gleich Mitleid erfordert.
Abgesehen davon geht es hier um traurige (bewegende) Momente, die mal da waren.
Trauer kann ewig anhalten - nur geht es hier nicht darum, auch wenn welche gewissermaßen trauern.
Man will sich doch hier nur austauschen - nicht zusammen die Taschentücher reichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Provieh schrieb:


> Im Ernst, es ist ein Spiel, Trauer gehört da nicht rein.


Ach ... so manches gehört nicht in ein Spiel - aber warum?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (21. August 2010)

Ruprecht schrieb:


> 1. als ich diese Quest in eiskrone gemacht hab die sich um diesen an der seuche erkrankten kreuzfahrer dreht. das Ende, wo ihn die naaru erlösen ist finde ich sehr bewegend. ein paar tage später hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die q als andenken an einen blizz mitarbeiter gemacht war und der familie bei ihrer trauer geholfen hat. ich hab den ring, dens bei der q als belohnung gibt immer noch auf der bank
> 2. das war heute ich hab eine gruppe für icc 10er hm aufgemacht, daraus wurde zwar nix aber irgendwann schrieb mich ein dk an was denn icc 10er hm bedeutet, weil er von innis net so viel ahung hat. ich habs ihm erklärt, dann hat er mich gefragt ob ich ihm helfen kann, dass er besser wird. ich hab mir sein eq angeschaut ihm tipps gegeben. irgendwann hat er mir gesagt, dass er oft aus raid geworfen wird, da er kein ts benutzen kann weil er taub ist. das hat mich geschockt, dass leute so intolerant sein können. ich zieh in mitm tank maln paar hero und rede (schreibe) mit ihm mal schau was daraus wird.
> 
> meine shift taste spinnt irgendwie, das mit der großschreibung klapp fast nimmer^^




Leider denken viele Menschen nur an ihr eigenen Vorteil und werfen andere Mitspieler, die eine Last für sie sein können, in den Abgrund.


----------



## Kitzuina (21. August 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> Naja falsch daran war wohl, ich hatte zuviel in die geschenisse hereiniterpretiert (schreibt man das so?^^)
> wir hatten zwar auch über persönliche Dinge geredet aber ich war wohl entweder zu voreilig oder aber es hätte nie sein dürfen.
> 
> 
> ...




bereust du es im nachhinein, dass du johannes blockiert hast oder sahst du dich in der zeit einfach im recht?


----------



## Terminsel (21. August 2010)

Ruprecht schrieb:


> 1. als ich diese Quest in eiskrone gemacht hab die sich um diesen an der seuche erkrankten kreuzfahrer dreht. das Ende, wo ihn die naaru erlösen ist finde ich sehr bewegend. ein paar tage später hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die q als andenken an einen blizz mitarbeiter gemacht war und der familie bei ihrer trauer geholfen hat. ich hab den ring, dens bei der q als belohnung gibt immer noch auf der bank
> 2. das war heute ich hab eine gruppe für icc 10er hm aufgemacht, daraus wurde zwar nix aber irgendwann schrieb mich ein dk an was denn icc 10er hm bedeutet, weil er von innis net so viel ahung hat. ich habs ihm erklärt, dann hat er mich gefragt ob ich ihm helfen kann, dass er besser wird. ich hab mir sein eq angeschaut ihm tipps gegeben. irgendwann hat er mir gesagt, dass er oft aus raid geworfen wird, da er kein ts benutzen kann weil er taub ist. das hat mich geschockt, dass leute so intolerant sein können. ich zieh in mitm tank maln paar hero und rede (schreibe) mit ihm mal schau was daraus wird.
> 
> meine shift taste spinnt irgendwie, das mit der großschreibung klapp fast nimmer^^



So eine ähnliche Geschichte kenne ich auch, nur, dass die Betroffene ihren linken Arm nicht benutzen kann und sich daher nicht frei bewegen kann. Häufige Reaktion: Rauswurf unter irgendeinem Vorwand.


----------



## Kitzuina (21. August 2010)

Anato schrieb:


> Ich kenne leider auch viele gute bekannte/freunde die ich gern wieder sehen würde.. wer weiß ob sie noch spielen (teria
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eine wirklich tolle Geschichte. 

Warum machst du kein Geschichtenthread auf wo du einmal/mehrmals wöchentlich eine Geschichte veröffentlichst?


----------



## Ministar (21. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit keinem Wort kritisiert, dass du das traurig fandest, oder?



Ja sry du hast Recht, ich habe mich über manche beiträge hier so dermasen aufgeregt (auch eine Emotion über Leute die ich nicht kenne, Einsen und Nullen) das sobald ich einen beantwortet hab schon 3 neue flames da waren und hab dann deinen irgendwie zu kritisch angesehn.
Tut mir Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ein sry an den Buffedmoderator. ich werd meine beiträge editieren und die Flames gegen dich entfernen ich weiss ja jetzt das es so nicht von dir gewollt war.

MfG
Mini


----------



## Selfhero (21. August 2010)

Das traurigste in WoW für mich ist, wie es am anfang war... Wenn ich mich jetzt zurück erinnere wie ich angefangen habe und wie ich mich gefreut hatte als ich das erste mal auf einen Greifen saß der von Stormwind nach Westfall fliegte muss ich immer wieder weinen. Als ich mein erstes Level geschafft hatte oder als ich immer wieder ein neues Gebiet erkämpfen konnte. Das sind so dinge die ich heute vermisse, weil ich ja jetzt schon alles kenne und weiß wie es geht und auch schon alles erlebt habe. Früher ging es nur um Spaß haben und mit freunden gemeinsam Spielen, und heute geht es ums Raiden etc.

Das finde ich sehr emotional.


----------



## Feldheld (21. August 2010)

Hintergrund der Bridenbrad Quest (youtube) (leider englisch)

Bin selbst nicht wirklich ein Freund von Vermischung von Reallife und Spiel. Kann auch der Bridenbrad Quest oder anderen RL-Bezügen in WoW nicht so viel abgewinnen. In Hillsbrad steht z.B. son Grabstein mit einem trauernden Zwerg, der davor kniet. Klar, irgendwie bewegend, aber ich finds auch gleichzeitig etwas billig mit RL-Bezügen oberflächliche Scheinemotionen im Spiel zu erzeugen.

Aber man hat ja in WoW massig mit anderen Menschen zu tun und die Spielmechanik erlaubt den Spielcharakteren eine große Bandbreite an Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten. Kommunikation mit Menschen (und manchmal auch deren Fehlen) erzeugt Emotionen, normale Sache. 

Eine traurige Situation, die mir nie aus dem Kopf gehen wird, war ein mißratener Run in Blackfathom Deeps. Wir hatten einen Druidentank, der anscheinend weder englisch konnte noch irgendwas vom Spiel verstand, allerdings auch irgendwie keinerlei Interesse an jeglicher Kommunikation erkennen lies. Ich meine, selbst wenn man die Sprache nicht kennt, kann man doch irgendwie wenigstens versuchen, sich verständlich zu machen, notfalls mit anderen Sprachen, notfalls der eigenen Muttersprache. Aber alles, was der Druide von sich gab, war "come" und "follow". Nach den ersten paar Mobs war die Gruppe aber ratlos stehengeblieben, es war schnell jedem klar geworden, daß mit dem Tank kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen war. Und da er auf nichts antwortete oder reagierte, wurde halt über den Tank geredet. Der Tank-Bär hoppelte ein paar Schritte in Richtung Mobs, "come", "follow", drehte sich abwartend zu uns um, drehte sich wieder zu den Mobs, hoppelte zu uns zurück, setzte sich, niemand sagte was, ratloses Schweigen. Er hatte wirklich was von einem dummen Tier. Einerseits ärgerte mich die Sturheit dieses Druiden, seine Verweigerung jeglicher Kommunikation, anderseits tat er mir unglaublich leid, denn er war offensichtlich nicht böswillig, nur irgendwie schrecklich hilflos. Was fürn Mensch steckt hinter so einer Figur? Vielleicht ein 6jähriges Kind? Vielleicht ein Behinderter? Oder gar ein sehr alter Mensch? Oder vielleicht ein armes Schwein irgendwo in Rumänien, priviligiert genug um WoW zu zocken, aber doch bei weitem zu hinterwäldlerisch für ein Online-Spiel? Kommunikation ist alles und wer nicht mal im Ansatz Interesse an Kommunikation zeigt, ist doch von 90% dieser virtuellen Welt abgeschnitten. Gibts ein größeres Ausmaß an Einsamkeit?


----------



## Peterregen (21. August 2010)

> Ich kenne leider auch viele gute bekannte/freunde die ich gern wieder sehen würde.. wer weiß ob sie noch spielen (teria
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schöne Geschichte, aber wirklich berührt hat sie mich nicht. Das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass ich es in wc3 genossen habe den Arroganten Elfen den Arschtritt ihres Lebens zu verpassen... bin ich ein unmensch? :/


----------



## diabolo1234504 (21. August 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> Mit meinem ersten Char, einem Zwergen-Krieger, hatte ich früh einen sympathischen Briten kennengelernt, einen Zwergen-Jäger, mit dem ich viele Level lang unzertrennlich war. Beide noch total neu im Spiel, null Plan von irgendwas, lustig wars und idyllisch, wie zwei kleine Jungens, die die große Welt erkunden. Leider begann er mir irgendwann mit seiner Anhänglichkeit übel auf die Nüsse zu gehen, sodaß ich mich schließlich schweren Herzens entschloß mich abrupt und feige von ihm zu trennen. Ich erinner mich noch gut wie wir mitten in Wetlands "cyas" gesagt haben, ich mit irgendeiner Ausrede, daß ich noch da und dort was erledigen müßte, er gefragt ob er mir dabei helfen solle, ich abgewunken, er noch ne Zeit da gestanden mit seinem Dino und hinter mir hergeschaut als hätte er geahnt, daß er mich das letzte mal sehen würde. Hab danach einen neuen Char angefangen und den alten nie mehr angerührt.




Hm der tut mir jetzt irgendwie voll leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meld dich doch mal wieder bei ihm^^


----------



## diabolo1234504 (21. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob jemand das schon genannt hat, aber da gab es eine Quest in den Ösltichen Pestländer wo man einem Mädchen das ein Geist ist seine Puppe besorgen muss, das ist eine lange Questreihe und man erfährt darüber wie ihre Familie gestorben ist usw. Das fand ich ziemlich traurig.

Oder ich habe früher oft mit einer Nachtelfin namens Niena geschrieben und einfach so Zeit im Spiel verbracht, aber nachdem ich ne Pause gemacht hatte war sie dann weg ;(


----------



## Runenleser (21. August 2010)

das traurigste woran ich mich erinnern kann war damals zu bc zeiten bei meiner ersten richtigen hatten wir einen feral druiden als gilden leiterin. sie war sehr nett und es hat wirklich fun gemacht mit ihr die alten raidfs wie karazhan und magtheridons kammer zu spielen...leider hate sie dann aufgehört mit spielen und darauf hin ist unsere gilde zerbrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (21. August 2010)

Runenleser schrieb:


> das traurigste woran ich mich erinnern kann war damals zu bc zeiten bei meiner ersten richtigen hatten wir einen feral druiden als gilden leiterin. sie war sehr nett und es hat wirklich fun gemacht mit ihr die alten raidfs wie karazhan und magtheridons kammer zu spielen...leider hate sie dann aufgehört mit spielen und darauf hin ist unsere gilde zerbrochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sie war scheinbar euer halt...

schade eigentlich...


----------



## Tiros (21. August 2010)

Der Release von WotLK. Classic war das besten, BC war noch okay.. aber WotLK finde ich absolut bescheuert..


----------



## Andey_124 (21. August 2010)

Den Tod von Gildenmitgliedern oder Ingame-Freunden hatt' ich zum glück noch nicht..
Aber es hat mich Tief Getroffen als ein Kumpel, den ich jeden Tag in der Schule sehe plötzlich nichts mehr mit mir zu tun haben wollte...
als ich ihm im Raid ein Trinket weggewürfelt hatte o.ô ... 

Naja zum glück verstehen wir uns jetzt wieder einigermaßen..

Eine frage an die "als die gute community von uns ging, als Woltk kam, etc."-Leute
entweder is das Schlechte Ironie zu einem ernsten Thema, 
oder Ihr habt einen an der Klatsche...

Das manche von Traurigen Quests oder verstorbenen npcs berührt werden kann man auch so sagen, das WoW ja eigentlich ein Rollenspiel(!) ist und man sich in seinen Charakter reinversetzt.
Wenn ihr einem kleinem Mädchen ein Teddy zurückbringt, und irgendwie erfährt dass sie Waise ist und ihre Eltern gestorben sind, berührt euch das normalerweise auch ? Oder schreit ihr "yay neue EXP"?

so far.. 
Andey


----------



## Rashnuk (21. August 2010)

Mein Traurigster Moment war ganz früher, da hatte ich einen Kumpel gehabt auf Krag'Jin. Wir beide waren Orc Krieger, sind zusammen immer Ragefire und HdW gegangen. Immer wieder testeten wir uns und machten Duelle.Bis Level 22 ging das so, danach, (ich Lowbob) wollte unbedingt einen Nachtelfen Jäger spielen, wusste aber nicht das es Realms gibt... Da es ein PvP server war, musste ich meinen Orc Krieger Löschen. Irgendwie hab ich das hinbekommen das ich das gemacht hatte. Seitdem habe ich ihn nie wieder gesehen und er mich nicht. Die Moral der Geschichte: immer vorher Anleitung lesen und sich bilden^^


----------



## Kankru (21. August 2010)

Also beim besten Willen, ich hatte keinen traurigen Moment in WoW.
Wenn Leute aufhören mit WoW, mit denen man sich verstanden hat, dann ist das nunmal so,
hat man sich richtig angefreundet hält man anderweitig Kontakt...


----------



## Thryon (21. August 2010)

FireFlasch schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern abend sehen durfte was 5jahre wow und realitätsentzug aus einem menschen machen .......



Boah ich denke sowas wird auch noch auf mich zukommen...schwester ist total wow-abhängig. Keine RL-kollegen...ich will nicht wissen wie das mal rauskommt.


----------



## Sezulad (21. August 2010)

Das traurigste was ich jemals in World of WarCraft erlebt habe, als vor WotLK Release, mein bester Kollege aus Vanilla starb,kannte die Person nicht persönlich, hab mit ihr aber soviele Ereignisse geteilt...


----------



## Mograin (21. August 2010)

Mein Traurigster Moment war als Putress und Varimathras gestorben sind(Ok Varimathras ist im Wirbelden nether) das waren meiner meinung die beiden beste NPCs im spiel


----------



## Toamar (21. August 2010)

Mein traurigster Moment:
Ich kam in eine neue Gilde, und jeder weiss wie schwer es ist, sich am Anfang einzufinden.
Dann hatte ich eine Bezugsperson mit der ich Ingame und im TS viel unterhalten/unternommen habe. 
Nach ca. 2 Wochen kam er auf einmal nicht mehr On, und ich habe gefragt wo er bleibt, wann er wieder ON kommt.

Darauf hin kam die Antwort: _Autounfall, Tot!_

Das hat mich echt betroffen gemacht, und ich konnte in der Gilde nicht mehr bleiben, das hat mich echt Traurig gemacht!
Das war mein traurigster Moment in World of Warcraft!


----------



## Druidna (21. August 2010)

Ganz ehrlich ich war bei Seite 5 und weiter komm ich glaub ich nicht. Da sind echt manche Sachen dabei die ziemlich schlimm gewesen sein müssen für die Leute und ich fang wenn ich weiter lese auch noch das weinen an also lass ichs jetzt lieber bleiben und sag zum Te: super Thread ich hoffe das es manchen hilft wenn sie das hier schreiben es besser zu verkraften oder sowas in der Art.

An alle Flamer: ihr seid einfach nur kleine Gefühslose Idioten die denken sie währen toll


----------



## Bozzer (21. August 2010)

Der traurigste Moment war die überrümpelung von gs auf den servern


----------



## BobaBasti (21. August 2010)

Aslo da wären : Mein Mentor mit meinem Jäger hatt aufgehört zu spielen das war sehr schade... 3 Gildenauflösungen und mein Kumpel hat mir den Hyazinthen Ara den man bei den Blutsegeltypen findet verkauft... beim Händler (da war ich aber eher wütent als ich es beim nächsten einloggen mitbekam)


----------



## Tamîkus (21. August 2010)

Lawler87 schrieb:


> Als sich meine Gide aufgelöst hat....



das kenn ich meine gilde hat sich vor ungefähr 3 wochen aufgelöst ich war dort sein bc dabei und hab mit ihnen alles geraidet von kara bis bt es war traurig sich von den leuten verabschieden zu müssen mit denen man 3 jahre geraidet hat =(


----------



## xxardon (21. August 2010)

das ist wirklich die traurigste gildenzerstörung in ganz wow ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4bX3w5bMsU 

übrigens... das hier ist : SCAPE GAMING


----------



## xontroulis (21. August 2010)

Als ein Kumpel von mir wegen 100 GS nicht ICC mitgenommen wurde, obwohl er ein super Spieler ist. Der gluecklichste kam dann mit der Kuendigung des Abos und der Entdeckung anderer Spiele wie Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anato (21. August 2010)

Peterregen schrieb:


> Schöne Geschichte, aber wirklich berührt hat sie mich nicht. Das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass ich es in wc3 genossen habe den Arroganten Elfen den Arschtritt ihres Lebens zu verpassen... bin ich ein unmensch? :/



Das verstehe ich sehr gut, manche Blutelfen sind ja auch recht rassistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Kitzuina schrieb:


> Eine wirklich tolle Geschichte.
> 
> Warum machst du kein Geschichtenthread auf wo du einmal/mehrmals wöchentlich eine Geschichte veröffentlichst?



Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun eigentlich gehört dieser Teil zu meiner Gildengeschichte... aber... ich werde einmal drüber nachdenken.
Das problem könnte nur sein das die Abstände manchmal ziemlich groß sind, die Muse muss mich halt küssen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...obwohl sowas natürlich die beste werbung überhaupt sein könnte *grins*


Oh man... wenn ich hier so lese das 90% der Wow Spieler, wenn sie den nicht Alkohol abhängig sind, an einem Verkehrsunfall sterben... und ich vor 2 Wochen einen hatte, der für mich hätt sogar tötlich ausgehen können wenn es mein Auto gewesen wäre


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  obwohl der Umstand das es das Auto meiner Freundin war es nicht besser macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Wenn ich dann aber daran denke das man mir (wie am anfang des Threads) eine Beerdigung veranstaltet hätte (ingame) dann fänd ich das schon rührend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Lawler87 schrieb:


> Als sich meine Gide aufgelöst hat....



Dich macht es wirklich traurig (?!) wenn sich deine Gilde auflöst?
Mich würds überhaupt nicht jucken.

Ich spiele ein Spiel weils mir spaß macht, wenns dort was gibt was mich traurig macht hör ich auf.


----------



## Kitzuina (21. August 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> das kenn ich meine gilde hat sich vor ungefähr 3 wochen aufgelöst ich war dort sein bc dabei und hab mit ihnen alles geraidet von kara bis bt es war traurig sich von den leuten verabschieden zu müssen mit denen man 3 jahre geraidet hat =(



Wie kam es zu der Gildenauflösung?



Anato schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich sehr gut, manche Blutelfen sind ja auch recht rassistisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mach dir Gedanken darüber bezüglich deiner Gedichte, denn ich glaube, dass diese eine Bereicherung für das Forum sein werden.

Du hattest vor 2 Wochen einen Verkehrsunfall??? Ich hoffe, dass du keine schlimmeren Verletzungen von dir getragen hast. 

Solche traurigen Erlebnisse die du beschrieben wie z.B die Ingame Beerdigung sind im grundegenommen etwas schönes. So ehrt man die User, die letztenende auch nur Menschen sind, mit vollem Herzen.



Dominau schrieb:


> Dich macht es wirklich traurig (?!) wenn sich deine Gilde auflöst?
> Mich würds überhaupt nicht jucken.
> 
> Ich spiele ein Spiel weils mir spaß macht, wenns dort was gibt was mich traurig macht hör ich auf.



Das was du als Spaß bezeich, nest ist Scheinspaß oder auch Fakespaß genannt. Wenn du nicht mit vollem Herzen dabei bist ist der Spaß den du entwickelst nur Mittel zum Zweck. Hast du denn keinen Kontakt zu deinen Gildenmitgliedern? Macht ihr denn nichts gemeinsam? 

Du verbringst eine gewisse Zeit deines Lebens mit diesem Spiel. Ich glaube nicht, dass dir das so egal ist.


----------



## Tamîkus (21. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Wie kam es zu der Gildenauflösung?





zum einen wegen dem sommerloch und es fingen streitereien an bis das ganze eskalierte


----------



## bababuss (21. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dich macht es wirklich traurig (?!) wenn sich deine Gilde auflöst?
> Mich würds überhaupt nicht jucken.
> 
> Ich spiele ein Spiel weils mir spaß macht, wenns dort was gibt was mich traurig macht hör ich auf.



Trauriges ist auch oft mit dem verbunden, was man will.
Warum sieht man sich sonst Filme ohne Happy End an ?.
Na, da hast du wohl einen Fehler gemacht, mein Kind.

Mein traurigster Moment war, als ich erfahren hab', dass mein bester Freund mit WoW aufhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Es war einfach so verdammt nerdisch, wenn wir zusammen gespielt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Naguria (21. August 2010)

ich habe den es sehr ergreifend gefunden als ich den grabstein im Hügelland entdeckt habe, wo die Blizzard Mitarbeiter, der kurz vorm Release verunglückt ist, betrauern....


----------



## xandy (21. August 2010)

Die Questreihe in den Pestländern mit Tirion Fordring und seinem Sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dich macht es wirklich traurig (?!) wenn sich deine Gilde auflöst?
> Mich würds überhaupt nicht jucken.


Man kann ja immernoch mit den Leuten zusammen spielen. Die sind ja (in den meisten fällen) nicht aus der Welt (der Kriegskunst).


----------



## Tamîkus (21. August 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Geh an die frische Luft...könntest es wohl brauchen :>



sign


----------



## Hordewikinger (21. August 2010)

Magicious schrieb:


> Ich glaub, mein emotionalster Moment war, als Bolvar an der Pforte des Zorns gestorben gewesen sein soll... ich war den Tränen echt nahe - jemand, der so viel mit der Story zu tun hatte, über sturmwind geacht hat - ich hab irgentwie zu ihm aufgesehn....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da war ich eher scheisse zornig auf die dummen untoten ^^
aber traurig fand ich anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (21. August 2010)

Der traurigste Moment? Als sich die Gilde aufgelöst hat, in der ich damals war (meine allererste WoW-Gilde). Ich hab nie mehr solche tollen Leute gefunden. Wir sind (damals noch zu BC-Zeiten) im alten Naxxramas rumgegimpt (waren Level 70 und hatten T1 oder T2 xDDDD) und hatten trotzdem einen riesen Spaß. Teilweise stand ich auch in Silbermond, wollte dort eigentlich was erledigen, hab dann aber 2 Stunden lang nur mit den Gildenkollegen gelabert. =)

EDIT: Als mir meine damalige Freundin (die ich in WoW kennengelernt hatte...Fernbeziehung und so) gesagt hatte, dass ihre Eltern mit ihr und ihrem Bruder nach Rumänien ziehen. Einige Wochen nachdem sie nach Rumänien gezogen sind, hab ich die Beziehung dann beendet. Leider musste ich dies per SMS tun, da sie stumm ist....Wäre alles halb so wild, wenn ich nicht noch Gefühle für sie hätte. Es sollte wohl alles nicht sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amay (21. August 2010)

also mein Traurigster Moment war als unsere Gilde sich für Naxx vorbereitet hat, unser Gildenleader und unser Dudu heiler (Leader sind im RL verlobt) kam aber nicht on was uns alle sehr geärgert hatte, knapp 2 tage später war unser Gildenleader on und wir haben uns alle aufeinmal darüber beschwert wieso er denn nicht an den Tag on war...

nach einer kurzen schreib pause schrieb er :...
das unser Heiler ( seine Verlobte) bei einem Autounfall vor 2 tagen gestorben ist...

da hab ich richtig geweint, wir haben uns dann alle beim ihm entschuldigt...


----------



## Spudy (21. August 2010)

Das traurigste das ich in Wow erlebt habe war alls ich aufhören musste den Typen in Westfall (in dem Turm) zu quälen^^ Ne ganz ehrlich mir fällt nicht wircklich was ein ausser das ich mein Jägerpet seit heute nach meinem verstorbenen Hund (sie wurde 13) bennant habe.

Lg Spudy


----------



## Spudy (21. August 2010)

Amay schrieb:


> also mein Traurigster Moment war als unsere Gilde sich für Naxx vorbereitet hat, unser Gildenleader und unser Dudu heiler (Leader sind im RL verlobt) kam aber nicht on was uns alle sehr geärgert hatte, knapp 2 tage später war unser Gildenleader on und wir haben uns alle aufeinmal darüber beschwert wieso er denn nicht an den Tag on war...
> 
> nach einer kurzen schreib pause schrieb er :...
> das unser Heiler ( seine Verlobte) bei einem Autounfall vor 2 tagen gestorben ist...
> ...




Mein beileid sowas ist echt traurig. Ich übermittle hiermit mein herzliches Beileid and euren Gildenmeister sowas ist echt tragisch.


----------



## Agasul (21. August 2010)

/ vote for closed.

Hallo buffed macht endlich diesen Thread zu 
selbstdarsteller gibts auf Youtube genügend. 
Würg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Kitzuina (21. August 2010)

Spudy schrieb:


> Das traurigste das ich in Wow erlebt habe war alls ich aufhören musste den Typen in Westfall (in dem Turm) zu quälen^^ Ne ganz ehrlich mir fällt nicht wircklich was ein ausser das ich mein Jägerpet seit heute nach meinem verstorbenen Hund (sie wurde 13) bennant habe.
> 
> Lg Spudy




Das ist eine schöne Geste. So hast du die Möglichkeit dich virtuell an deinen Hund zu erinnern.


----------



## Kuisito (21. August 2010)

Mein schlimmster Moment war, als Wotlk rausgekommen ist.


----------



## NurFürDiesenBeitrag (21. August 2010)

Also ich hatte einen Kumpel über Youtube kennengelehrnt,1 Jahr sehr gute freundschaft
Dann hatten wir die idee mal wow auszuprobiren
Allerdings haben wir uns wegen diesen spiel so zerstritten das wir gegenseitig ncihtsmehr miteinander zutun haben wollen


PS:ich fand die szene in MW2 auch sehr traurig!!!


----------



## koolt (21. August 2010)

Mein nachdenklichster moment war... als ich auf ner Party vor 3 Wochen festgestellt habe, dass Assi Toni zu 100% recht hat und ich 2 Jahre mit WoW verschwendet habe. Alle Weiber wollen nur ficken.
Ich bin raus aus WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und glaubt mir aufhören ist einfacher als ihr denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (21. August 2010)

NurFürDiesenBeitrag schrieb:


> Also ich hatte einen Kumpel über Youtube kennengelehrnt,1 Jahr sehr gute freundschaft
> Dann hatten wir die idee mal wow auszuprobiren
> Allerdings haben wir uns wegen diesen spiel so zerstritten das wir gegenseitig ncihtsmehr miteinander zutun haben wollen
> 
> ...




wie kam es denn genau dazu, dass ihr euch gestritten habt?


----------



## Amay (21. August 2010)

ja ihm hat es sehr mitgenommen, die Gilde hat sich dadurch aufgelöst...
er sagte das Spiel hat ihn zusehr an Sie erinnert.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igoar85 (21. August 2010)

Ich hatte 2 momente, wo ich den trähnen nahe war bzw auch geweint habe:

1. Moment beim Release von BC, wo sich meine Gilde aufgelöst hatte, da einige weiter Raiden wollten, andere jedoch lieber lvl´n. Mann war ich traurig, jedoch nicht geweint.

der 2. moment war, wo ich dieses Video gesehen habe. Hab ganze 2 Tempopäckchen gebraucht vor heulerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb5LIo6HE6Y


----------



## syntaxsniffler (21. August 2010)

*ironie an* als ich heute früh augewacht bin und einen 3 Std. Ban hatte und einen Brief bekam dasn GM mein frisch geninjates 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 entfernt hat (weil ich als healschami so viel damit anfange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..)* *ironie off* 


naja wenn ich in Wow so Gefühlsausbrüche hätte wie die anderen xxxx Leute auf 13 Seite hier z.b wie eine Gildenauflösung naja wäre dann etwas nicht psychisch in Ordnung.
Wow ist und bleibt nur ein Spiel.90% mit den Leuten mit denen man was zu tun hat sieht man eh nie im RL


----------



## AerionD (21. August 2010)

syntaxsniffler schrieb:


> naja wenn ich in Wow so Gefühlsausbrüche hätte wie die anderen xxxx Leute auf 13 Seite hier z.b wie eine Gildenauflösung naja wäre dann etwas nicht psychisch in Ordnung.
> Wow ist und bleibt nur ein Spiel.90% mit den Leuten mit denen man was zu tun hat sieht man eh nie im RL



Gerade das macht es doch traurig, die Gildenmitglieder sind einem nicht so wichtig wie Leute aus dem RL, aber trotzdem mag man sie, sonst wäre man nicht in der Gilde;
und wenn man sie dann aus den Augen verliert weil sich die Gilde auflöst ist das schon schade.
Nebenbei: Ironie funktioniert nicht wenn man sagt das es Ironie ist, geht auch gegen den Sinn der Selbigen.

@ Topic: Ich hatte in WoW (leider/glücklicherweise) noch keinen, für mich in irgendeiner Weise emotionalen, Moment, allerdings ist WoW für mich auch kein Spiel
in das man wirklich Emotionen investieren kann/sollte.


----------



## Golkosh (21. August 2010)

sehr schöner thread hab mir jeden kommentar durchgelesen und bin von jedem traurigen ereignis sehr betroffen und spreche jedem trauerndem mein beileid aus
natürlich werden sich jetzt wieder die flamer und hater sagen "ololololol omfg wasn das fürn suchti; lol hol dir mal rl undso..."
ich hatte zum glück noch nie das ein guter freund oder bekannter aus WoW gestorben ist, habe aber schon oft erlebt wie einige bekannte und gute freunde von mir um das gekämpft hatten und wie es mir das herz zerrissen hatte als ich davon erfahren hatte

die kreuzfahrer-questreihe, die questreihe um pamela, die quest um kyle den verlorengegangenen hund, solche geschichten, erzählungen wie auch immer beweisen doch nur, das hinter den spielemachern auch menschliche leute mit gefühlen sitzen, die sich gedanken um sochle wesen machen und verstorbenen die letzte ehre erweisen, das kann blizzard wirklich gut, hut ab!

vorallem ein trauriger moment in warcraft war groms tod, wie er sich opferte um den rest der orcs, und auch thrall, zu retten, oft sehe ich in einem meiner besten freunde grom, er ist genauso wie er und ich bin dann thrall...
illidan einer meiner liebsten characktere aus warcraft, einfach nur episch der kampf am schwarzen tempel in wow sowie in warcraft
und vorallem arthas, ich glaube er hatte das alles nie gewollt, das beweist der kleine matthias lehner, das letzte bisschen gut das arthas noch in sich hat
und vorallem sein tod, traurig das nichtmal dem opfer von allem die letzte ruhe und die befreiung seiner seele gegönnt wird...

naja alles in allem nochmal an alle trauernden egal ob verlorengegangener wow-kumpel, verstorbener freund, oder trauerndem rp-spieler: mein beileid an das was euch fehlt und ich hoffe das ihr in meinen worten wenigstens ein wenig trost finden könnt

viele grüße
euer Golkosh


----------



## Anato (21. August 2010)

Ich werde meine Geschichten morgen mal in einem Thread hochladen, da ich merke das durch das feedback, auch wieder die lust (bzw Muse) steigt zum schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Nein es ging allen beteiligten gut, bis auf kleinere Schnittverletzungen etc.




Alle die meinen, dass ein Spiel immer dazu da ist spaß zu haben, es gibt verschiedene Arten "Spaß" zu haben, schließlich haben viele Menschen auch spaß daran sich zu gruseln und "Horrorspiele" zu spielen, man sollte Leute NIE voreilig über einen Kam scheren. Und ich glaube niemanden ist es egal, wenn er aus Gilden fliegt, oft genug habe ich gehört "Nein ich suche keine Gilde, zuviel schlechte Erfahrung", meißtens dann, wenn derjenige einfach rausgeflogen ist oder sich die Gilde aufgelöst hat ohne ihre Member davon in Kenntniss zu setzen.

Da hatte ich letztens einen Interessanten Fall in meiner Gilde, eine Hexenmeisterin war schon etwas länger bei uns, als ich jemanden neues in unsere Gilde einlud, stellte sich heraus das derjenige unsere Hexe damals einfach so gekickt hatte, ohne ein Wort zu verlieren. Ich als Gildenleiter lege großen Wert auf das miteinander unserer Leute und wollte es deswegen sofort klären, also fragte ich ihn warum und wieso, und vorallem warum er ihr den nichts sagen konnte? Darauf meinte er nur, das es ja ein Spiel ist und er sich deswegen (weil ich sagte er könne sich ja wenigstenz entschuldigen) nicht entschuldigen bräuchte. Ich erklärte ihn daraufhin aber das viele, vielleicht Wünsche und Vorstellungen an einer Gilde haben, die bei einem rauswurf natürlich platzen. Dazu kommt noch, dass wenn derjenige nichtmal weiß warum er gekickt wurde (und das es eventuell nicht an ihm lag) er sich selbst vorwürfe macht.... sowas gehört einfach nicht in ein Soziales Spiel. Man kann den Leuten doch eifnach ehrlich sagen was los ist und gut ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irgen (21. August 2010)

Als sich meine alte Gilde aufgelöst hat. Ehrlich, da waren so viele Freunde von mir drin und da hat es auch wirklich Spaß gemacht und nur wegen diesem einen verdammten Gildentreffen haben wir uns aufgelöst! Da hat es noch Spaß gemacht, meinen DK zu spielen. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht mehr, weshalb wir uns aufgelöst haben. Echt da hab ich mich so wohl gefühlt....


----------



## hole (21. August 2010)

Mein traurigster Moment war als ich rausgefunden hab was für ein erbe ich mit meinem DK angetreten hab. Meistens wenn ich in eine Ini kam is einer geleavt weil ich im gegensatz zu meinen anderen Dk-Kollegen nicht gänzlich auf ausdauer sonder auf verstärkt auf verteidigung achte. Aber ab und zu kam dann auch ein "Es ist gut zu sehen, dass es auch gute DK-Tanks gibt" was mich dann immer wieder ermuntert hat weiter zu machen aber wenn ich heute mich umschau in Dala oder Og was da alles rumläuft kommen mir die Tränen. Auch mit meinem Twink seh ich oftmals DK-Tanks die noch nicht mal crit-immun, sind obwohl das heutzutage sehr einfach zu bewerkstelligen ist, bzw. es nicht mal richtig hinbekommen zu tanken und dann auch noch die Schuld bei den anderen suchen. Wenn ich heute Nachdenke kommen mir oftmals zweifel ob ich nicht besser eine andere Klasse gewählt hätte die weniger einfach zu "versauen" ist. Ich glaube auch das ist es was die meisten Leute heutzutage abschreckt sich einen Tank hochzuspielen.

Grüsse von hole


----------



## Kitzuina (21. August 2010)

Golkosh schrieb:


> sehr schöner thread hab mir jeden kommentar durchgelesen und bin von jedem traurigen ereignis sehr betroffen und spreche jedem trauerndem mein beileid aus
> natürlich werden sich jetzt wieder die flamer und hater sagen "ololololol omfg wasn das fürn suchti; lol hol dir mal rl undso..."
> ich hatte zum glück noch nie das ein guter freund oder bekannter aus WoW gestorben ist, habe aber schon oft erlebt wie einige bekannte und gute freunde von mir um das gekämpft hatten und wie es mir das herz zerrissen hatte als ich davon erfahren hatte
> 
> ...



Du hast eine sehr gute Zusammenfassung geschrieben. Ich bin auch froh, dass ich durch diesem Thread die Möglichkeit habe viele Geschichten von anderen Mitspielern zu erfahren. Ich freue mich, dass es auch Menschen gibt die eine Bindung mit anderen Usern aufbauen und sich vom "ich benehme mich wie ein roboter und alles ist mir egal" gehabe fernhalten.



Anato schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Geschichten morgen mal in einem Thread hochladen, da ich merke das durch das feedback, auch wieder die lust (bzw Muse) steigt zum schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schön, dass du uns an deinen Geschichten teilhaben lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WoW ist ein Multiplayerspiel. Wer andere Mitspieler als Gleichgültig bezeichnet, kann gerne auf ein Singleplayerspiel zurückgreifen. 



Irgen schrieb:


> Als sich meine alte Gilde aufgelöst hat. Ehrlich, da waren so viele Freunde von mir drin und da hat es auch wirklich Spaß gemacht und nur wegen diesem einen verdammten Gildentreffen haben wir uns aufgelöst! Da hat es noch Spaß gemacht, meinen DK zu spielen. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht mehr, weshalb wir uns aufgelöst haben. Echt da hab ich mich so wohl gefühlt....



Was war denn in diesem Gildentreffen passiert? War das ein Reallifetreffen oder innerhalb der WoW?


----------



## pwnytaure (21. August 2010)

Eredran schrieb:


> Also ich fands am traurigsten als Arthas starb also das Video ich mein ich kenne diesen Charakter seid dem es Warcraft 3 gibt und als ich das Video zum ersten mal sah wie er da auf dem Boden liegt also ich fands traurig^^



Kein König herscht für immer mein Sohn...

+++


----------



## pwnytaure (21. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> sowas nimmt einen sehr mit. die menschen bleiben dennoch einem immer im herzen und das darf man nie vergessen. erinnere dich an die schönen zeiten.
> 
> 
> 
> ein deja vu erlebnis, irgendwie haben wow-spieler eine gewisse verbindung zueinander.



jetz wo du deja vu erwähnst...

früher waren die juchten-horde die rl-tauren und deja vu eins deja vu hat sich abgespalten und wurde zu einer topgilde sie haben den gildenleader mitgenommen und übernacht gekickt weil sie ihn net mochten der hat uns von den übrigen rl tauren wieder unter dem namen juchten horde vereint.

Es wurde gesagt die "wichtigen" erhielten eine ingame post zum thema gildenzeugs am ende wollten sie mich net es hieß zu wenig dmg vor lauter wut hab ich dann den Gildenlead der leaver an der bosspuppe nach strich und faden abgezogen. Dann wollt ehr das ich zu ihnen komm, ich verweigerte, und jetz haben wir spaß und trozdem erfolg und sie haben vor lauter regeln den stock im a****.


----------



## SiC42 (21. August 2010)

Mein traurigstes Erlebnis war, als ich meine allererste Gilde verließ.

Ich war dort seit gut 6 Monaten drin durch jemanden, den ich Ingame kennengelernt habe (der Co-Leader), hatte ziemlich viel Spaß mit den Leuten und hab mich dort ziemlich wohl gefühlt und irgendwann hatte ich es geschafft ein Offi zu werden (es bedeutete mir viel, dass man mir Verantwortung übergab uA für Bosseinteilungen)

Naja eines Tages musste unser Leader wegen RL eine mehrmonatige Pause einlegen (krank) und da er der Mann für alles war (was Probleme mit anderen Membern usw anging), war dies eine sehr schwere Zeit für die Gilde, aber die Führung hat versucht diese zu bewältigen.

Wir waren zuerst so froh, als er wieder da war, aber alles kam anders...

Es gab ein Missverständnis, was dazu führte, dass mein "Kumpel" zuerst seinen Rang als Co-Leader verlor und er später sogar gekickt wurde. Da dies aber alles vom Leader ausging (sprich nicht mit den Offis besprochen wurde) und es sich um den gekickten um meinen Kumpel handelte, musste ich schweren Herzens die Gilde verlassen, da ich die Diktatur des Leaders nicht unterstützte. Mit mir ging noch ca die Hälfte des Stamms und ich redete nie wieder ein Wort mit dem Leader und den Offis, die hinter ihm standen...

Ich traure dieser schönsten Zeit immernoch hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Sinistryx (22. August 2010)

Naja, ein trauriger MOment war es nciht, eher ein nachdenklicher...

Ich kannte vor 3 Jahren mal zwei Spieler in WoW, Yannik und Yannick. 
Beide waren irgendwie... nunja, selbstzerstörerisch (Ritzen, Selbstmordversuche etc pp)veranlagt. Irgendwann, nachdem ich sie kennenlernte, verlagerte sich alles raus aus WoW und ich sprach mit denen täglich mehrere Stunden (eigentlich von 14h bis spät abends) über ihre Probleme, das Warum etc. über ICQ und MSN.
Es ging eigenglich soweit, die beiden meine Meinung zu allem hören wollten und mich bei allem brauchten.
Ich versuchte den beiden so sehr zu helfen, dass ich darüber mich vergaß und 25 Kg abnahm (Vorher 75, danach ~50 kg), schlechter in der Schule wurde und mein Großteil der Zeit für die beiden und ihre Probleme draufging.

Letztendlich habe mich den Kontakt zu Yannick nach 6 Monaten abgebrochen (ich habe ihm nie wieder geschrieben, er ist auch mittlerweile nicht mehr auf meinem Server) und nach einem Jahr den Kontakt zu Yannik abgebrochen.

Seitdem weiß ich, wie empathisch ich sein kann und daher in dieser Hinsicht selber zu einer Art selbstzerstörerischem Handeln fähig bin.
Die ganze Geschichte war und ist meine eigene Schuld und ich bin froh, nach 3 Jahren diese Geschichte komplett hinter mir gelassen zu haben (hab jetzt 12,5 Kg wieder drauf :>). Seitdem versuche ich zwischen WoW und den leuten dahinter keine Beziehung mehr aufzubauen. Denn sobald ich sie zu nah an mich lasse und sie ihre Probleme und Wehwechen haben, weiß ich genau, was passieren kann...


----------



## Ruprecht der Pala (22. August 2010)

Igoar85 schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2 momente, wo ich den trähnen nahe war bzw auch geweint habe:
> 
> 1. Moment beim Release von BC, wo sich meine Gilde aufgelöst hatte, da einige weiter Raiden wollten, andere jedoch lieber lvl´n. Mann war ich traurig, jedoch nicht geweint.
> 
> ...



also das video is echt seeehr traurig

was das gilde verlassen angeht ging mir das ähnlich. ich war in ner gilde wir haben zusammen geraidet und hatten viel spaß. ein paar leute waren im nachhinein zimliche noobs aber das hat mir nix ausgemacht. irgendwann fing dann unser leader an leute aus dämilchen gründen zu kicken und dann bin ich gegangen, weil ich in eine besser raidgilde wollte. so tollen zusammenhalt wie damals hab ich aber nie wieder erlebt und im nachhinein danke ich dass man die probleme auch lösen hätte können. dieser zeit trauere ich machmal echt nach wenn ich mir wieder in randomraids anhören muss wie jemand, der einen boss noch nicht kennt, geflamt wird.


----------



## Anato (22. August 2010)

Ruprecht schrieb:


> also das video is echt seeehr traurig
> 
> was das gilde verlassen angeht ging mir das ähnlich. ich war in ner gilde wir haben zusammen geraidet und hatten viel spaß. ein paar leute waren im nachhinein zimliche noobs aber das hat mir nix ausgemacht. irgendwann fing dann unser leader an leute aus dämilchen gründen zu kicken und dann bin ich gegangen, weil ich in eine besser raidgilde wollte. so tollen zusammenhalt wie damals hab ich aber nie wieder erlebt und im nachhinein danke ich dass man die probleme auch lösen hätte können. dieser zeit trauere ich machmal echt nach wenn ich mir wieder in randomraids anhören muss wie jemand, der einen boss noch nicht kennt, geflamt wird.




Nun es mag komisch klingen... unsere Gilde besteht seit fast 3jahren... und wir musste NIE jemanden kicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jemand ein "Noob" ist wird ihm seine Klasse näher gebracht, Jäger lernen dem Umgang mit Eisfallen, DDs lernen ihren Platz (opfern für Heiler etc.). Wir legen viel wert auf das soziale umfeld wenn ich als Gildenleiter mitbekomme das sich zweie streiten, höre ich mit beide seiten an und kläre das. Und sicher gab es Querläufer die unseren Ruf hätten schädigen können aber diese gingen selbst eh ich sie kicken konnte. Ansonsten warfen wir nur leute raus die länger als 2monate off sind (wohlgemerkt ohne etwas zu sagen, wenn man sagt man zieht um oder hat kein geld fürne bestimmte zeit ist das ja auch ok), und selbst dann immer mit Brief das sie wieder herzlich willkommen bei uns sind.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe kann hiermit mal neue standards aufstellen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (22. August 2010)

Sinistryx schrieb:


> Naja, ein trauriger MOment war es nciht, eher ein nachdenklicher...
> 
> Ich kannte vor 3 Jahren mal zwei Spieler in WoW, Yannik und Yannick.
> Beide waren irgendwie... nunja, selbstzerstörerisch (Ritzen, Selbstmordversuche etc pp)veranlagt. Irgendwann, nachdem ich sie kennenlernte, verlagerte sich alles raus aus WoW und ich sprach mit denen täglich mehrere Stunden (eigentlich von 14h bis spät abends) über ihre Probleme, das Warum etc. über ICQ und MSN.
> ...




Wie genau kam es dazu, dass du unter den beiden menschen leiden musstest? lag es an deren schicksalen?


----------



## zerre (22. August 2010)

mein traurigster moment war als ich meinen ersten acc verkauft habe und 3 monate später wieder angefangen  habe =( ich denke alle die classic  gespielt haben  wissen  ungefähr  wie es war einen holy priest zu lvln .manche werden jetzt denken  der typ hat doch ein an der waffel  ... aber  die erinerungen  die an dem char dran hängen  gehen nicht verloren nur die wenigsten wissen wie es war als man das erste t1 item bekommen hat  oder wie es war als raggi das erste mal gefallen ist . was das für ein jubel war im ts und all die anderen  schönen momente  die man erlebt hat mit dem char
ich bereue es bis heute das ich den acc verkauft habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alleine weil die  chars noch im arsenal zu finden sind  und total verskillt da stehen =(  wobei mein schurke immernoch  sein d3  an hat .... die erinnerung sind keine 350 euro wert 


R.I.P zerrenia/nazjatar 
immulatus / destromath 


P.s.  wundert euch nich über meine rechtschreibung ... ich bin grade erst nach hause gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (22. August 2010)

Unser damaliger Raidleiter hat vor ca 1,5 Jahren mit WoW aufgehört. Er war wie Ich von Anfang an dabei, er war ein Gründer unserer Gilde, die bis heute besteht. Er hat einen anspruchsvollen RL_job, seine Frau bekam ein Baby, er baute ein Haus. Alles zur gleichen Zeit. Da blieb keine Zeit für WoW. Ich habe heute noch Kontakt zu Ihm und seiner Familie.
3,5 Jahre hat er unseren Raid geleitet. Er hat SEINE Freizeit in eine Homepage investiert, hat das DKP-System aufgestellt und überwacht. Und zwar richtig viel seiner Zeit!
Jeden Montag hatten wir Raid-Besprechung. Diesen Montag vor 1,5 Jahren wollten wir nutzen um uns von ihm zu verabschieden. Leider war ich beruflich verhindert und kam eine dreiviertelstunde zu spät zu Treffen. Da war es schon zu spät. Mehrere Raidmitglieder hatten Streit bekommen. Über solche WICHTIGEN DINGE wie: Loot, Takticken, Whipes oder dergleichen. Der Streit ist eskaliert und nach wenigen Minuten wurde sich nur noch über TS angebrüllt. Versuche das ganze wieder in vernünftige Bahnen zu lenken scheiterten.
Und unser Raidleiter ging einfach. Er verliess den TS. Ich weiss, das er noch ein paar Tage hatte bevor sein Account auslief, aber er kam auch nicht mehr online.
Als ich dazu kam, waren die sich immer noch am anschreien. Ich hab da einen "körperlichen Vorzug", den ich von meiner Großmutter väterlicher Seite geerbt habe, ich hab ein ungeheuer lautes Organ. Wenn ich schreie gibt es nur wenige "Brüllmücken" die mich übertönen. Und als es auch dem letzten Aufging das unser Raid-Chef an seinem Abschiedsabend gefrustet (und ich bin mir sicher, zu tiefst enttäuscht) gegangen war, herrschte betretenes Schweigen.
Hätte ich was ändern können, wenn ich früher dazu gekommen währe? Kann ich nicht sagen. Ich als Gildenleiter bilde mir immer ein, das man alles auf vernünftige Art und Weise regeln kann. 
MEIN traurigster/Nachdenklicher Moment bei WoW hat nichts damit zu tun das er mit WoW aufhörte. Es geht um die Art und Weise wie WIR ihn verabschiedet haben. Ich sage bewusst WIR denn als jahrelanger Gildenchef fühle ich mich verantwortlich. Wir haben zusammen viel gelacht im TS, wir haben erzählt und sogar RL zusammen gefeiert, drei Tage lang. Das Leitmotto unserer Gilde war von Anfang an: "Ein Bund von Freunden wollen wir sein!" Im Bezug auf diese Motto ist dieser Montagabend unsere größte Schande.
Ein einfaches Danke von uns an Ihn währe das wirklich Mindeste gewesen. Ich habe mich schriftlich bei Ihm entschuldigt, aber das macht diesen Abend nicht ungeschehen.


----------



## Sinistryx (22. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Wie genau kam es dazu, dass du unter den beiden menschen leiden musstest? lag es an deren schicksalen?



Naja... es war meine eigenen Dummheit... .___.
Ich leider unter sowas wie einem "samaritersyndrom". Alles was nicht bei dei aufhört zu weinen oder ein Problem hat, dem muss ich helfen.
Diese beiden Kandidaten hefteten sich leider an meine Fersen und immer, wenn ich in MSn oder ICQ online ging, waren sie da.
Ich bin nicht der Mensch, der dann einfach alles ignoriert (Früher war ich das nicht, heute ignoriere ich sowas).
Und meine empathische Seite tat ihr übriges: ich nahm die Probleme von denen an, begrübelte sie und versuchte, ihnen zu helfen (dass da eine Batallion von Psychologen oder wahlweise eine weiße Jacke und nette Herren in einem Krankenwagen hilfreicher gewesen wären dacht ich damals nicht).
Letztendlich vergaß ich mich selber.
Ich existierte quasi nur noch für sie... deswegen ~25 Kg Gewichtsverlust. Denn wer isst, kann nicht helfen... .____.

Nunja, ich habe aus sowas gelernt: Lass Leute aus WoW oder aus dem Internet nciht zu nah an dich. Bleib schön an der Oberfläche. Erst wenn ich weiß, der Mensch ist glücklich und hat soweit das Auge reicht keine Probleme (die er mir miteilen möchte), dann öffne ich mich Stück für Stück.

Hab daher eine Person, mit der ich jetzt ein ähnliches Verhältnis habe, wie mit den beiden, bloß ohne Probleme! ;3
UNd das gute ist: Wenn ich mal so richti stinkig bin und ihn anmaule, dann kommt er nciht stunden später angekrochen. Er lässt mich in Ruhe^^


----------



## Ruprecht der Pala (22. August 2010)

ich muss jetzt die beiträge hier echt mal loben. ich sehe, die meistenn leute hier diese ernsten themen auch ernst nehmen (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen) und es herrscht ein angehnehmes umfeld in dem man gern sein traurigsten/nachdenklichsten momente anderen mitteilt. das was mir passiert ist (gildenzerfall) ist ja nichts schlimmes aber es hat mir gut getan darüber zu schreiben und ich hoffe, dass es denen hier, denen wirklich schilmme sachen wiederfahren sind, die mir unendlich leid tun, wenn ichs sie nur lese, ähnlich geht und, dass es auch ihnnen gut getan hat über diese ereignisse zu schrieben. ich möchte allen angehörigen der toten und denen die über sie geschrieben haben mein herzliches beileid ausdrücken: behaltet sie in eurem herzen und denkt an die schönen zeiten

Do not stand at my grave and weep, 
I am not there, I do not sleep.

I am in a thousand winds that blow, 
across Northrend's bright and shining snow.

I am the gentle showers of rain, 
on Westfall's fields of golden grain. 

I am in the morning hush, 
of Stranglethorn's jungle, green and lush.

I am in the drums loud and grand,
the thunderous hooves across Nagrand.

I am the stars warmly gleaming,
over Darnassus softly dreaming.

I am in the birds that sing,
I am in each lovely thing.

Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there. I do not die.

das gedicht is einfach wuderschön


----------



## pharazon/anub (22. August 2010)

Mein traurigster Moment ? ich war ein Halbes Jahr lang Gildenleiter und hab mit einigen Offizieren alles aufgebaut und durchgestanden. Wir waren anfangs eine Fun Gilde, wollten aber richtung Raid Gilde umstrukturieren. Nun ja was mir dann auffiel war das eine Heftige grüppchen Bildung entand, in der diese Raids und sonstige events aufgestellt haben und dann unter sich, unter ausschluss der restlichen Gilde, bestritten haben. Ein Großteil der Offis war unter ihnen. Ich habe mehrere Versuche unternommen das wieder in den Griff zu bekommen, habe selber Raids organisiert, obwohl wir eigentlich eine Fungilde bleiben wollten, und habe immer ma wieder umfragen gestartet. Dann kam der große Tag: Ein Offi, wohlgemerkt nur EIN Offi, schreibt auf einma und ohne irgendeine Vorwarnung: " Ich verlasse nun mit einigen Leuten die Gilde . bb" Mit diesem Offi gingen 4 weitere Offis und 3 weitere, wichtige Spieler und nur dieser einzige Offi hat überhaupt etwas dazu gesagt, von erklärung keine Spur. Da wir eine recht kleine Gilde von ca 40 Leuten waren, war dies ein Herber schlag und einen Monat später hab ich dann einen Schlussstrich gezogen und die Gilde aufgelöst. Die besagten Leaver gründeten ebenfalls eine Gilde die aber nur weniger als einen Monat bestand hatte


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (22. August 2010)

Wie schon einige male geschrieben wurde, find ich es doch ziemlich deprimierend wenn man Leute in Onlinespielen (nicht nur WoW) nicht mehr sieht oder man nicht mehr zum spielen kommt, auch wenn man Online ist.
Das habe ich schon sehr oft erlebt. Da lerne ich jemand nettes kennen, kann mit ihm prima Questen, erzählen uns witzige Geschichten, Dinge aus unserer Jugend usw. und es macht einfach doppelt soviel Spaß das Spiel zu spielen. Und irgendwann kommt derjenige nicht mehr Online oder, wenn er es ist, macht man andere Dinge mit anderen Leuten. Irgendwann ist dann völlige Ruhe und man weiß einfach nicht wieso. Es stehen Namen in meiner Freundesliste die ich kaum noch Online sehe, sei es nun bei WoW, Steam oder XBox Live. Sowas macht einen schon irgendwie nachdenklich, denn mit sozialen Kontakten macht ein Spiel doch weit aus mehr Spaß, vorallem wenn man sich versteht, egal wie weit man voneinander entfernt lebt.
Da fällt mir ein das ich schon 2 oder 3 Monate kein WoW mehr gespielt habe und sich meine Gildenmitglieder wohl fragen wo ich bin. Naja, die Lust für WoW ist momentan nicht da und anders melden kann ich mich leider nicht. Das tut mir schon irgendwie leid.
Hab da auch noch einen in meiner Steamliste mit dem ich damals sehr viel GMod gespielt habe. Man war das ein Spaß. Und irgendwann kam dann meine Ausbildung und meine Pratika und Steam war immer öfter aus. Nun sehe ich ihn manchmal Online kommen, reden aber kaum, weil er garkein GMod mehr spielt und schnell wieder offline ist.
Schon irgendwie schade sowas.


----------



## Thrallsknight (22. August 2010)

ich muss sagen dass ich die Sequenz in der Arthas am boden in den Händen seines vaters liegt und sagt ich sehe nur finsternis vor mir, fand ich traurig aber hab nie heulen müssen deswegen!


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Ruprecht schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt die beiträge hier echt mal loben. ich sehe, die meistenn leute hier diese ernsten themen auch ernst nehmen (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen) und es herrscht ein angehnehmes umfeld in dem man gern sein traurigsten/nachdenklichsten momente anderen mitteilt. das was mir passiert ist (gildenzerfall) ist ja nichts schlimmes aber es hat mir gut getan darüber zu schreiben und ich hoffe, dass es denen hier, denen wirklich schilmme sachen wiederfahren sind, die mir unendlich leid tun, wenn ichs sie nur lese, ähnlich geht und, dass es auch ihnnen gut getan hat über diese ereignisse zu schrieben. ich möchte allen angehörigen der toten und denen die über sie geschrieben haben mein herzliches beileid ausdrücken: behaltet sie in eurem herzen und denkt an die schönen zeiten
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and weep,
> I am not there, I do not sleep.
> ...




tolles/toller gedicht/song.


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Thrallsknight schrieb:


> ich muss sagen dass ich die Sequenz in der Arthas am boden in den Händen seines vaters liegt und sagt ich sehe nur finsternis vor mir, fand ich traurig aber hab nie heulen müssen deswegen!




es geht nicht unbedingt in diesem thread ums heulen, sondern um gefühle zeigen in hinsicht der zeit, die man mit wow erlebt hat.


----------



## Deepender (23. August 2010)

Auf der SIlbernen Hand war ich in BC zeiten, in EINER der BESTEN gilden vom server ....
ich kam gut mit ihnen aus, es gab sogar ein gildentreffen, was ich niemals mehr vergessen werde! Es war so lustig, leute zu treffen die man schon seid start wow kennt, wie es auch war, mansche de gilde kannste ich ach weit vor bc!" Tranks, Lanzelea"
es war auf jedenfall unvergesslich cool so, 
Wotlk war angekündigt und wir haben uns gefreut wieder weit oben zu sein auf unserem server, tage bevor wotlk raus kam, verliessen die raidleiter wow, wegen studium und so, was verständlich ist und war, alles ging drüber und drunter bis sich die gilde leider gottes auflöste, 
und um ehrlich zu sein, denke ich SEHR gerne an diese zeit zurück, und vermisse die zeit,um hier was zu sagen, die gilde hiess oktagon!

R.I.P Oktagon,

seit dem tag, macht wow nur noch die hälfte spass ...=(


----------



## Tobias007 (23. August 2010)

Mein persönlich traurigstes Erlebnis war nicht in WoW, hat aber damit zu tun

Wir waren grad im Black Temple unterwegs und hatten grad Mutter Sharaz down, als ich
nen Anruf von der Mutter meiner damaligen Freundin bekam und sie mir mitteilte, das meine Freundin sich
in ihrem Zimmer die Pulsadern an beiden armen aufgeschnitten hat und nun in der Klinik wäre.

Also habe ich den Raid mit Ansage verlassen und bin zur Klinik gefahren, und das nur noch um zu erfahren das sie auf
dem Weg zur Klinik im RTW verstorben war.

Das war das schlimmste was ich mit WoW verbinde.


Mit dem Segen der Vorväter,
mögest du in Walhalla Einzug gehalten haben.

Miss you forever.


----------



## Annovella (23. August 2010)

Gabe sehr viele. Aber nicht aus ner Quest heraus oder wegen der Story oder sonstiges.
Fängt bei mehreren Todesfällen an, dann z. B. der Ort wo ich meine jetzige verlobte kennen gelernt hab(ist soeine sentimentale Stelle bei mir), gedrückt hat mich auch, das eine gute CS/WoW Videoseite down ist wo ich damals für dessen CS 1.6 Team gespielt habe.
Also die meisten bedrückenden Momente waren Abschiede.

Edit:


Deepender schrieb:


> R.I.P Oktagon



Ohja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogl3r (23. August 2010)

Also, sorry, falls jemand schon die Quest erwähnt hab, aber ich wollte mich nicht durch 14 Seiten quälen und habs nur bis zur 6.ten geschafft D

Ich rede von der Quest in Düstermarschen, mit der abgebrannten Taverne und der verstorbenen Mutter und dem Kind. Musste nicht weinen, hatte aber Gänsehaut und meine vibrations gingen den Bach runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Noenon (23. August 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> Mein persönlich traurigstes Erlebnis war nicht in WoW, hat aber damit zu tun
> 
> Wir waren grad im Black Temple unterwegs und hatten grad Mutter Sharaz down, als ich
> nen Anruf von der Mutter meiner damaligen Freundin bekam und sie mir mitteilte, das meine Freundin sich
> ...



Mein Beileid. Ich hab jetzt schon viel gelesen und auch traurige Sachen über die ich nachgedacht habe, doch das hat mich jetzt geschockt.
Perplex.


----------



## sharas1 (23. August 2010)

Das war vor kurzem, als ein Gildenkollege ( ich muss dazu sagen das wir in der Gilde einige gestandene Menschen haben, bei uns geht die Spanne von 19-55 Jahren) 
an schnell und plötzlich an Krebs verstorben ist. Es hieß noch er bekommt eine neue Behandlung und 1 1/2 Wochen später war er tot.
Da seine Frau und die Kinder von denen auch bei uns in der GIlde spielen hat man alles Hautnah mitbekommen.

Was mich daran so bestürzt hat war die Tatsache, das ein im Grunde "fremder" Mann und seine Familie so sehr mit Ihrem Schicksal berührt hatte.
Ich mochte mich eine zeitlang nicht mehr einloggen, weil ich es vermeiden wollte auf seine Frau zu treffen. Ein Mann großer Worte war ich noch nie, und überhaupt, was hätte ich denn 
zu ihr sagen sollen?? Und die Tatsache das WOW mich so mit den Leuten verbunden hatte schlug mir schwer auf den Magen.

Irgendwann hatte ich mich dann doch wieder eingeloggt und es wurde gildenintern drüber geredet, so ne Art Trauerbewältigung.

Danach gings wieder Bergauf...


----------



## RainbowRaider (23. August 2010)

Ist doch immer das selbe in solchen Threads. Gibt immer Leute die denken man muss sich schämen nur weil man Ingame Freunde hat. Wenn man diese verliert, verliert man ja nichts virtuelles sondern den Menschen dahinter. Ein Spiel wie WoW ist dafür gemacht komplett einzutauchen. Man muss nur auch ab und zu mal wieder auftauchen.^^
Freunde sind Menschen mit denen man sich versteht, man muss sie nicht getroffen haben. Ob Reallife oder nicht, Hauptsache jeder hat jmd mit dem er/sie sich gut versteht.

Außerdem wer findet man darf beim WoW spielen nicht traurig sein, der darf bei Komödien nicht lachen, bei Spielen wie Dead Space nicht erschrecken und generell nie bei etwas was nicht "real" ist eine Regung zeigen.

Ich bin gegen diese bewegung. Man muss sich nicht schämen nur weil man spielt und Ingame Freundschaften pflegt. Ich hab erst wieder auf der gamescom gemerkt, gamer sind unglaublich nette Menschen es gibt sicherlich schlechtere Angewohnheiten als zu spielen. Ohne Kontakte wäre WoW ein Singleplayer spiel.

Ich kenne einige Leute aus dem Inet schon mehr als 6jahre (nicht von WoW) und ich mag sie wie meine RL Freunde. Es schließt sich ja nicht aus dass man beides hat Oo


----------



## Taknator (23. August 2010)

mein traurigster moment in WoW war als ich nach einer 1monatigen pause meinen account reaktivierte und sah dass die an denen mir was liegt nichtmehr online oder teilweise gelöscht waren. einer von ihnen hat noch regelmäßig mit mir zusammen gespielt vor einem monat dann habe ich wieder eine kurze pause gemacht und als ich zurück kam existierten seine charaktere nichtmehr. habe überall gesucht und es war vergeblich er hat ohne ein wort zu sagen aufgehört. keiner weiß was von ihm und ich versuche immernoch kontakt aufzunehmen aber er meldet sich einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir haben ein jahr jeden tag zusammen gespielt und jetzt ist er einfach weg das hat mich am anfang schon zum weinen gebracht


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (23. August 2010)

Ich hab mir den Thread mal zu gemühte geführt und muss ganz ehrlich sagen, Ich bin erschüttert.
In einigen Threads wird davon wird davon berichtet das Menschen aufgrund ihrer körperlichen Einschränkung von anderen Spielern beschimpft, verarscht oder beleidigt werden. Wie niederträchtig muss man denn sein, um einen Menschen mit einer Hörbehinderung oder einer Querschnittslähmung so zu behandeln? Das ist, Human gesehen, aller unterste Schublade! So ein Verhalten ist im höchsten Maße asozial! Würde ich auf solch Verhalten bei uns in der Gilde stoßen, würde ich mit den entsprechenden Spielern kurzen Prozess machen(Gildenauschluss, Ticket). In einem Medium wie WoW DARF eine körperliche Einschränkung keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Taknator (23. August 2010)

Sphärenwanderer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Thread mal zu gemühte geführt und muss ganz ehrlich sagen, Ich bin erschüttert.
> In einigen Threads wird davon wird davon berichtet das Menschen aufgrund ihrer körperlichen Einschränkung von anderen Spielern beschimpft, verarscht oder beleidigt werden. Wie niederträchtig muss man denn sein, um einen Menschen mit einer Hörbehinderung oder einer Querschnittslähmung so zu behandeln? Das ist, Human gesehen, aller unterste Schublade! So ein Verhalten ist im höchsten Maße asozial! Würde ich auf solch Verhalten bei uns in der Gilde stoßen, würde ich mit den entsprechenden Spielern kurzen Prozess machen(Gildenauschluss, Ticket). In einem Medium wie WoW DARF eine körperliche Einschränkung keine Rolle spielen.




du hast mit allem was du da geschrieben hast 100% recht! aber es wird immer so leute geben genau wie es immer rassisten geben wird wie es immer nazis geben wird usw... man kann nichts dagegen machen :/


----------



## Tamîkus (23. August 2010)

Taknator schrieb:


> du hast mit allem was du da geschrieben hast 100% recht! aber es wird immer so leute geben genau wie es immer rassisten geben wird wie es immer nazis geben wird usw... man kann nichts dagegen machen :/



jop genauso könte man fragen warum sich net alle menschen auf der welt lieb haben und mit den kriegen und anderen scheiss aufhören


----------



## Esda (23. August 2010)

Also, Mitspielertechnisch hatte ich bisher großes Glück; keine Freunde verloren oder ähnliches.

Die traurigsten Ingamemomente/-sequenzen finde ich auch den Quest um Sylvanas Vergangenheit mit ihrem Video; dieses abgebrannte Dorf in den Pestländern, wo man dem kleinen Kindergeist seine Puppe wieder holen muss und dann den Quest, den man als DK machen muss und seinen besten Freund killt. Da läufts einen schon kalt den Rücken runter.


----------



## blutherz2001 (23. August 2010)

hm emotionalster Moment war als ingame, war noch Classikzeiten. Unserer Gildenleiter verstarb damals bei einen Autounfall.
Ingame wurde eine Trauerfeier abgehalten vor Crossroads auf dem Hügel mit dem gefallen Helden.
Hammer wieviele Spieler da kamen, Fotoserie habe ich immer noch auf Festplatte und sehe mir Sie ab udn an zur Erinnerung an T. an.
Ich hörte damals dann bis WOLTK kam auf mit WOW und brach alle Kontakte zur Gilde ab.
Bis heute bin ich sehr vorsichtig geworden was WoW angeht zwecks exzessiven Spielen, also nur noch ein ganz normaler casual Gamer ohne großartiges raiden.
Ging mir einfach zu nahe.

hier die screenshots 2005
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=eGDuoqCnvtM

EDIT:lesbare screenshots


----------



## USV (23. August 2010)

Oh, man...die Antworten ziehen einen ja mal voll runter...

Aber auch ich musste mich schon von ein paar guten Freunden trennen. ich kann mich noch an die Anfangszeit erinnern vor 5 Jahren. Ich stand in Gold hein mit meinem kleinem Pala und hab wohl den Eindruck gemacht als habe ich kein Plan...Da hat mich eine Pristerin angesprochen. Sie half mir dann in WOW zurecht zu kommen. Wir waren 3 lange Jahre zusammen in ihrer Gilde.  Irgendwann kam sie nur noch sporadisch ON, und irgendwann war sie ganz weg... Ich habe dann mit meinem Pala den Server gewechselt.  Ich schaue hin und wieder mal auf den Server drauf. Den Char von ihr gibt es noch nur sie kommt nicht mehr ON....Ich vermisse sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein 2ter trauriger Moment war als ich Gehackt wurde und mein Tank "Nackt" nur mit dem Wappenrock begleitet vor mir stand. Ich wusste zwar das ich die Sachen wieder bekomme...nur ihn so zu sehen, war echt voll Depri...da merkte ich das meine Chars meine BABYS sind...zum Glück hat Blizz in der hinsicht einen SUPER Support geleistet und mir die Items und Gold innerhalb von 24 wieder hergstellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danach war meine Welt wieder im Ordnung.


----------



## USV (23. August 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Der traurigste Moment in meiner WoW-Geschichte?
> Thats a neverending story:
> Jedesmal wenn diese Rechtschreibgurken nach unaussprechlichen Dingen im Handelschannel suchen, kommen mir die Tränen und ich bedaure die Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache!




Hahaha...das kenn ich...Ich muss mich da auch immer beherrschen das ich die nicht gleich Flame...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (23. August 2010)

Puh da gibt es eine Sache, die ganz eindeutig der schlimmste Moment in meinem WoW-Leben war...


Und zwar als eines unserer weiblichen Mitglieder nach langer Zeit den Kampf gegen Ihre Krankheit verlor und wir durch Ihre Schwester die schlimmste Nachricht überhaupt erhielten. Noch voll im Schock folgte dann die nächste Hiobsbotschaft, dass ihr Freund mit mißglücktem Unfall ebenfalls im Krankenhaus gelandet war...


----------



## WhiteSeb (23. August 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Puh da gibt es eine Sache, die ganz eindeutig der schlimmste Moment in meinem WoW-Leben war...
> 
> 
> Und zwar als eines unserer weiblichen Mitglieder nach langer Zeit den Kampf gegen Ihre Krankheit verlor und wir durch Ihre Schwester die schlimmste Nachricht überhaupt erhielten. Noch voll im Schock folgte dann die nächste Hiobsbotschaft, dass ihr Freund mit mißglücktem Unfall ebenfalls im Krankenhaus gelandet war...



Okay, das ist verdammt harter Tobak.


Aber interessant, dass sich dieser Troll-Thread am Ende doch so gut behauptet ^^
Das hätte der Threadersteller wohl nie gedacht ;P


----------



## Slebbeog (23. August 2010)

ich hab Entfernten fremdkörper mit 99 gegen 100 verloren


----------



## GunSchot (23. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob man das so sagen kann aber gestern ist ein Member unserer Gilde durch einen Zugunfall gestorben.

Wir kannten ihn nur durch Teamspeak und WoW, wussten also nicht wie er so wirklich war.


Aber R.I.P Simon, wir werden dich immer im gedanken haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viperias (23. August 2010)

Jeden Tag wenn ich mich einlogge und den 2. channel lese dann werde ich traurig weil das niveau der leute einfach nur noch dies zulässt und leider ist es nicht nur auf das spiel beschränk


----------



## NetzaFetza (23. August 2010)

Bewegende Mommente in meiner WoW Zeit? Da gibts schon ein paar.

1. Meinen Mainchar erstellen, das 1. mal einloggen.
2. Meinen Mainchar auf 58 bringen und das 1. mal in die Scherbenwelt gehen, hachja.
3. Mainchar auf 70 leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Kara durchgehabt, das war und ist immernoch die beste Raidinstanz dies gibt.
5. T4 vollständig.

All solche sachen haben mich mit Stolz erfüllt. Ich war richtig happy, als ich endlich mal ein T set zusammen bekommen hatte (ist heute nichtmehr so!).

Vielerlei Unsinn gehört auch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf Archerus springen, Unter OG, auf die Arena von OG.

Nunja, aber mein größter, bewegenster Momment in WoW ist eigendlich der gewesen:

Situation:
Du sitzt bei nem Freund, in 10minuten gehts gleich ins Ort. Kerb ist angesagt ;D, feierei undso.
Du willst fix noch bei ihm E-Mails checken, BAM eine Neue E-mail ist da.
Du denkst erstmal, an Spam mails, News oder sonstiges...und ich lese? "Einladung zur WoW WotLK Beta"

Ein herrliches gefühl, der Tag darauf war übrigens net so dufte :E nen Kater gehabt und mir war übel, egal^^

/salut Netza


----------



## Nimbrod (23. August 2010)

Naja traurige Stories kann man so oder so reagieren die einen mit Mitgefühl und was son Mensch halt aus macht oder halt so... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBN7rkYqDVM


Die Jungs und Mädels US-Illidan sind etwas härter drauf in allen Dingen oO


----------



## Bloodletting (23. August 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> mit mißglücktem Unfall ebenfalls im Krankenhaus gelandet



Ein Unfall .... kann missglücken? =D


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

USV schrieb:


> Oh, man...die Antworten ziehen einen ja mal voll runter...
> 
> Aber auch ich musste mich schon von ein paar guten Freunden trennen. ich kann mich noch an die Anfangszeit erinnern vor 5 Jahren. Ich stand in Gold hein mit meinem kleinem Pala und hab wohl den Eindruck gemacht als habe ich kein Plan...Da hat mich eine Pristerin angesprochen. Sie half mir dann in WOW zurecht zu kommen. Wir waren 3 lange Jahre zusammen in ihrer Gilde.  Irgendwann kam sie nur noch sporadisch ON, und irgendwann war sie ganz weg... Ich habe dann mit meinem Pala den Server gewechselt.  Ich schaue hin und wieder mal auf den Server drauf. Den Char von ihr gibt es noch nur sie kommt nicht mehr ON....Ich vermisse sie
> 
> ...



vielleicht triffst du die freundin ja irgendwann wieder.



Lord schrieb:


> Puh da gibt es eine Sache, die ganz eindeutig der schlimmste Moment in meinem WoW-Leben war...
> 
> 
> Und zwar als eines unserer weiblichen Mitglieder nach langer Zeit den Kampf gegen Ihre Krankheit verlor und wir durch Ihre Schwester die schlimmste Nachricht überhaupt erhielten. Noch voll im Schock folgte dann die nächste Hiobsbotschaft, dass ihr Freund mit mißglücktem Unfall ebenfalls im Krankenhaus gelandet war...




sehr traurig. mein beileid!


----------



## Gewaltig (23. August 2010)

@ Urgosch

"Dazu kommt noch ein Troll Krieger GEwaltig hatten langen kontakt auch über icq und auch nach dem ich ne zeit lang auf gehört habe irgendwan ging er dan nich mehr on....."

Will ja nichts sagen kleiner <3 aber das ist ja wohl mehr als zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Gewaltig schrieb:


> @ Urgosch
> 
> "Dazu kommt noch ein Troll Krieger GEwaltig hatten langen kontakt auch über icq und auch nach dem ich ne zeit lang auf gehört habe irgendwan ging er dan nich mehr on....."
> 
> ...




Verstehe ich das richtig, bist du der Trollkrieger Gewaltig?

Das wäre ja super, wenn ihr euch durch diesen Thread wiedergefunden habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gewaltig (23. August 2010)

Jop bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gewaltig ist noch einer meiner ersten chars und ist echt lange her das ich Urgosch das letzte mal "gesehn" hab.
mein nachbar hat gerade aus langeweile das forum durchgeguckt und dasist ihm gleich mal aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (23. August 2010)

Demontra schrieb:


> Da ich auch die wow Bücher lese und das jetzt auch einfach mal hierzuzähle, war mein traurigster Moment der: buch arthas, Szene die, als sein Pferd stürzt und stirbt. Das beschriebene leid des Pferdes hat mich so ergriffen, da konnt ich nicht anders als losflennen!!



In diesem Buch fand ich den traurigsten Moment, wo Arthas und Jaina über Kinder sprechen. Sozusagen der Anfang vom Ende zwischen den beiden, da musst ich mich richtig zusammen reissen.
Oder im Buch von Thrall. Als er den abgeschnittenen Kopf von dem Mädchen sah, welche er seine Freundin nannte und ihm zur Freiheit verhalf. Da musst ich erstmal Pause machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gewaltig schrieb:


> Jop bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Viel Spass beim "Wiedersehen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hat wohl eine Traurige Geschichte ein gutes ende gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Gewaltig schrieb:


> Jop bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann kann ich indirekt sagen, dass ich euch zusammengebracht habe.

Bleibt beide bitte im Kontakt!


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ein Unfall .... kann missglücken? =D




Das habe ich mir gerade auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (23. August 2010)

/ironie on

Ihr habt Probleme. Sich wegen einem virtuellen Gegenstand oder einer virtuellen Figur traurig zu fühlen ist echt bedenkenswert...

Ich würde mal sagen ihr habt keine Freunde oder werdet gemobbt.Sucht euch Hilfe denn seit der GC 2010 weiß ich was es für Hirnlose Vollspaten in WoW gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ironie off

So hatte ma Lust zu flamen xD

Ne, spaß man sollte seine Vergangenheit hinter sich lassen.Es sei denn man kann das Ereignis was sich in der Vergangenheit abgespielt hat in der jetzigen Sekunde spühren.




MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (23. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir gerade auch gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



This. Und dann das- nein, nicht1., das wahrscheinlich 7. Mal ungefähr beim DF, als er eingeführt wurde.
Die ersten Male waren so, wie vorher normale Ini.

Danach höchstens *HI* und rushhour.
Da schlich sich sich bei mir ein befremdliches Gefühl ein. Es hatte sich etwas geändert.
Im Umgang, im Spiel, schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> /ironie on
> 
> Ihr habt Probleme. Sich wegen einem virtuellen Gegenstand oder einer virtuellen Figur traurig zu fühlen ist echt bedenkenswert...
> 
> ...



Es ist wichtig auch über solche Ereignisse zu reden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agabig (23. August 2010)

Mein Traurigster Moment in WoW wahr als damals meine Gilde zerfallen ist am 21.8.2007 durch streitereien wir haben fast alles Gemeistert was is bis dahin zu meistern gab und ich kann mich noch errinern C´thun Firstkill! Und damals hat unser Gildenmeister einfach durchgedreht die Gilde ist zerfallen. Ich konnte es nicht fassen. Einige von uns kannten sich im rl. Ich bin nach dem Gildenzusammenbruch auf den Server Ysera gewechselt. Wo ich meinen 2ten traurigen moment feierte. Ich habe am 25.7.2010 aufgehört zu spielen. Nachdem über ein Jahr an diesem Spiel verbracht hat und ich spreche von /played Stunden kommen einem da die gefühle hoch. Und Siehe da vor 8 tagen bekam ich einen Anruf von einem aus der Gilde von damals und ich sah in gestern auf der Gc wieder. Er hat mittlerweile auch aufgehört. Aber mein aufhören und der Gildenzerbruch waren definitiv emotional.
Euer AgA Hunter aus Leidenschaft.


----------



## mobbel14 (23. August 2010)

An dem Tag wo Furor Krieger Titanengriff bekamen...


----------



## Kitzuina (24. August 2010)

mobbel14 schrieb:


> An dem Tag wo Furor Krieger Titanengriff bekamen...



verständlich =/


----------



## Kamiya (24. August 2010)

Hatte es mir mal aus Raidfrust ziemlich mit meiner Gildenleiterin verscherzt gehabt. 

Wir kamen halt nicht voran, weil wir immer Leute dabei hatten, die sich zeitlich sehr einschränkten oder eben als gemeiner Movementkrüppel durchgehen. Das waren allesamt sehr nette Leute aus unsrer Gilde, nur konnte man auf ihnen keinen Raid aufbauen. Zudem Zeitpunkt hatte ich auch die Raidleitung bei uns gehabt und als die kritischen Stimmen bezüglich des ausbleibenden Erfolgs immer lauter wurden sah ich mich irgendwo zum handeln gezwungen. 
Kleinere Ansprachen bezüglich des Themas nahm unsere Gildenleiterin zwar zur Kenntnis, aber ließ sie auch immer wieder untern Tisch fallen. Also ließ ich mich von ein paar Mitgliedern, die mit Abschied drohten dazu hinreißen und wir setzten ihr die Pistole auf die Brust. Man muss dazu sagen, ich kannte sie schon sehr lange. Wir haben sozusagen im WoW zusammen laufen gelernt. Also dachte ich, ich wüßte was ich da tue. Aber irgendwie habe ich mich da mächtig geirrt. Das Gespräch verlief alles andere als ich es mir vorgestellt hatte und irgendwann löste sie die Gilde ohne Vorwahrnung auf, sperrte das TS und war verschwunden. Da ich wusste, was ihr die Gilde und vor allem die Leute darin bedeutet haben, war mir in dem Moment sofort klar, dass wir es übertrieben hatten. Durch die Aktion habe ich es mir mit einigen Leuten aus der Gilde, die ich sehr mochte, verscherzt und ihr Vertrauen missbraucht. 
Einige Tage später hatte ich mich mit unsrer Gildenleiterin nochmal in Ruhe ausgesprochen. Nur in dem Moment war einfach zu viel kaputt. Sie wußte nicht, ob sie nochmal Lust hätte ne neue Gilde aufzubauen und wollte zumindest den Server wechseln. Auch mir war dadurch der Spaß an WoW vergangen und wir wünschten uns noch alles Gute, bevor ich meinen Account auf Eis legte. 

Viele Monate später hatte ich wieder Kontakt zu jemandem von damals. Die Gilde hatte sich wieder zusammen gerappelt gehabt, mit vielen neuen Gesichtern und zu meiner Überaschung wurde ich dort trotz meines unrühmlichen Abschieds vermisst und man wollte, dass ich wieder komme. Also fing ich WoW wieder an und wurde auch wieder recht herzlich Willkommen geheißen. 

Durch ein Gildentreffen lernten wir uns dann auch privat kennen und meine Gildenleiterin gehört mittlerweile zu den liebsten Menschen in meinem Leben. (Gehörte sie eigentlich vorher auch schon, nur ist es doch immer nen Unterschied, wenn man sich nochmal persönlich kennt und anfreundet)

Auch wenn das Thema von einst nie wirklich großartig wieder aufkam, so wußte ich doch, dass es ihr damals sehr nahe ging. Allen voran, dass ich ihr so in Rücken gefallen bin und das tut mir auch heute immer noch unendlich Leid. Mittlerweile bin ich schlauer und weiß, dass man Raiderfolge nicht immer über die Spieler, die hinter dem Rechner sitzen stellen sollte. Dann dauerts eben länger, na und?


----------



## Kitzuina (24. August 2010)

Kamiya schrieb:


> Hatte es mir mal aus Raidfrust ziemlich mit meiner Gildenleiterin verscherzt gehabt.
> 
> Wir kamen halt nicht voran, weil wir immer Leute dabei hatten, die sich zeitlich sehr einschränkten oder eben als gemeiner Movementkrüppel durchgehen. Das waren allesamt sehr nette Leute aus unsrer Gilde, nur konnte man auf ihnen keinen Raid aufbauen. Zudem Zeitpunkt hatte ich auch die Raidleitung bei uns gehabt und als die kritischen Stimmen bezüglich des ausbleibenden Erfolgs immer lauter wurden sah ich mich irgendwo zum handeln gezwungen.
> Kleinere Ansprachen bezüglich des Themas nahm unsere Gildenleiterin zwar zur Kenntnis, aber ließ sie auch immer wieder untern Tisch fallen. Also ließ ich mich von ein paar Mitgliedern, die mit Abschied drohten dazu hinreißen und wir setzten ihr die Pistole auf die Brust. Man muss dazu sagen, ich kannte sie schon sehr lange. Wir haben sozusagen im WoW zusammen laufen gelernt. Also dachte ich, ich wüßte was ich da tue. Aber irgendwie habe ich mich da mächtig geirrt. Das Gespräch verlief alles andere als ich es mir vorgestellt hatte und irgendwann löste sie die Gilde ohne Vorwahrnung auf, sperrte das TS und war verschwunden. Da ich wusste, was ihr die Gilde und vor allem die Leute darin bedeutet haben, war mir in dem Moment sofort klar, dass wir es übertrieben hatten. Durch die Aktion habe ich es mir mit einigen Leuten aus der Gilde, die ich sehr mochte, verscherzt und ihr Vertrauen missbraucht.
> ...



Eine sehr bewegende Geschichte!

Ist eure alte Gildenleiterin jetzt auch in der neuen Gilde?


----------



## Kitzuina (24. August 2010)

USV schrieb:


> Oh, man...die Antworten ziehen einen ja mal voll runter...
> 
> Aber auch ich musste mich schon von ein paar guten Freunden trennen. ich kann mich noch an die Anfangszeit erinnern vor 5 Jahren. Ich stand in Gold hein mit meinem kleinem Pala und hab wohl den Eindruck gemacht als habe ich kein Plan...Da hat mich eine Pristerin angesprochen. Sie half mir dann in WOW zurecht zu kommen. Wir waren 3 lange Jahre zusammen in ihrer Gilde.  Irgendwann kam sie nur noch sporadisch ON, und irgendwann war sie ganz weg... Ich habe dann mit meinem Pala den Server gewechselt.  Ich schaue hin und wieder mal auf den Server drauf. Den Char von ihr gibt es noch nur sie kommt nicht mehr ON....Ich vermisse sie
> 
> ...




du musst dich doch davon nicht runterziehen lassen =/

ebenso kann ich verstehen, dass du total depri warst als du deinen nackten chara gesehen hast, nach dem hack. 

zumindest ist jetzt alles gut und das ist das wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (24. August 2010)

Komisch dass immernoch Leute posten obwohl mehrmals geschrieben wurde dass er die Posts nur für seine Youtube videos nutzt.


----------



## Kitzuina (24. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Komisch dass immernoch Leute posten obwohl mehrmals geschrieben wurde dass er die Posts nur für seine Youtube videos nutzt.




schade, dass du nach mittlerweile mehr als 16 seiten und über 100 geschichten immer noch nicht den sinn des threads kennst.


----------



## Russelkurt (24. August 2010)

ein moment der mich sehr gerührt hat war das erste mal, als ich die Quest mit Alicias Gedicht gemacht habe. das gedicht hat mich damals gerührt und schafft es manchmal auch heute noch.


----------



## meitertot (24. August 2010)

Wieso soll ich wegen ein spiel  heulen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endirioss (24. August 2010)

hmmm mein nachdenklichster / traurigster Moment in meiner WoW-Geschichte.... kennt ihr Pamela Rotpfad ? das süsse kleine mädchen in Darrowehr ( glaub so hiess die gegend ) sie steht da völlig allein wartet auf ihre verwandten und sucht ihren kleinen Teddy...dieses kleine geistermädchen dass wegen der Geissel sterben musste hat mich ziemlich emotional berührt....
meine Zweite geschichte war als ich mit WoW anfing, irgendwann fand ich im Brachland eine Trollin und einen Ork, und wir beschlossen zusammen zu questen und zu leveln..es ging übers brachland, Silberwald, tausend Nadeln und weiter.... irgendwann haben wir unser immer weiter von einander entfernt irgendwann ( so um den beginn von BC) hab ich nicht mehr viel von der Trollin gehört zu dem Ork hatt ich noch recht viel kontakt...allerdings war das mit WotLK auch vorbei..sowie ich das im kopf habe haben beide aufgehört und ich habe weder e-mail addressen noch sonstwas... 
und noch eine Dritte Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit BC hab ich einen Blutelf hunter angefangen, ich levelte munter vor mich hin und fand dann irgendwann einen Untoten Magier und er wuchs mir ans herz und haben immer zusammen gespielt er war sozusagen wie ein Bruder für mich ( womit wir auch einige Leute ab und zu verar....veralberten xD) mit lvl 61 hatte ich eine WoW Pause von ca. 2-3 Wochen in der zeit wurde er dann level 70 und wir lebten uns langsam auseinander... mit WotlK hörte er dann mit WoW auf....
es gibt bei mir noch 2-3 solcher Geschichten...und ich muss sagen ich vermisse diese Leute alle sehr sie waren immer sehr nett und ich hab wunderbare erinnerungen an sie, manchmal bereue ich, das ich sie nicht nach e-mail addys etc. gefragt habe...
nahja LG Endi


----------



## Gormogon (24. August 2010)

Als meine Gilde sich aufgelöst hat wir waren schließlich die beste auf mein Server... das war sehr kacke als wir die Entscheidung getroffen haben ... und ich denn nicht in die 2. Beste aufgenommen wurde.... da war schlagartig Schluss mit guten raiden... und natürlich vermisst man die alten Leute auch mit den man soviel erlebt hat . Viele spielen leider nicht mehr.;(


----------



## IkilledKenny (24. August 2010)

Wenn man sich hier die Geschichten durchließt dann merkt man das WoW seinen Erfolg nicht nur durch die gute Spielmechanik etc feiert sondern durch das Menschliche im Spiel. Menschliche Tragödien, die Freundschaften die man schließt, Leute die man nicht leiden kann, das Wir-Gefühl in den Gilden.
Es geht halt letzendlich doch um Gefühle und nicht um Polygone und Pixel


----------



## retschi (24. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> aus gegebenen Anlass möchte ich mich bei euch allen entschuldigen. Meine Entschuldigung gilt besonders an die Person, denen ich mit meinen Threads zu nahe getreten bin.
> 
> ...






wow freakiger gehts wohl gar nichts.
der traurigste moment in wow bei mir war als ich mich mim küchenmesser geschnitten hab, wärend ich ein wow magazin gelesen hab...


wtf...


----------



## Kamiya (24. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Eine sehr bewegende Geschichte!
> 
> Ist eure alte Gildenleiterin jetzt auch in der neuen Gilde?



Ja ist sie. Nachdem Streit wußten die meisten garnicht was passiert war und gründeten kurzer Hand die Gilde neu. Auch drängten sie unsre Leiterin zum weitermachen. Das die ganzen Leute so hinter ihr standen hat sie halt so gerührt, das sie doch weiter gemacht hat und auch die Gildenleitung wieder übernahm. =)


----------



## Maror der Superschami (24. August 2010)

Traurig dass auf dein Video bezogene kommentare wie "Schwuchtel" positiv bewertet werden : /


----------



## heyhey (24. August 2010)

Der Traurigste Moment meiner Wow Geschichte hat sich gestern um 3uhr in der Früh ereignet... einer meiner Gildenkolegen welcher sich auf dem Heimweg befand wurde von einem Zug erfasst und starb. Selbst wenn ich diesen Spieler nie im wirklichen Leben gesehen habe hat mich die Nachricht seines Todes schlimm getroffen... Ich meine 10h zuvor hat man mit ihm noch zusammengespielt und 10h später hat ein Kind seinen Vater verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

R.I.P ****** 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9rcpK0klaM&feature=related

Machs gut Alter nun raidest du den einzig wahren Gott


----------



## Nimbe (24. August 2010)

Endirioss schrieb:


> hmmm mein nachdenklichster / traurigster Moment in meiner WoW-Geschichte.... kennt ihr Pamela Rotpfad ? das süsse kleine mädchen in Darrowehr ( glaub so hiess die gegend ) sie steht da völlig allein wartet auf ihre verwandten und sucht ihren kleinen Teddy...dieses kleine geistermädchen dass wegen der Geissel sterben musste hat mich ziemlich emotional berührt....



JO eine der besten Quests die ich je gemacht habe. VOr allem wenn mana uch durch WC noch mehr weiß was dort geschehen ist. 
Klar wow ist nurn spiele aber naja es is halt doch eine 2. welt irgendwie und nicht nur ein platz wo man sich toll vorkommen kann mmit epics usw


----------



## leckaeis (24. August 2010)

Es ist nicht unbedingt ein trauriger Moment in World of Warcraft, aber zur Warcraft Lore generell.



Spoiler



Als Ich gelesen hab, das Taretha aus "Der Lord des Clans" stirbt, musste ich echt ein paar Tränchen verdrücken. Seitdem ist & bleibt HdZ1 meine absolute Lieblingsinstanz.



Ansonsten hab ich schon eine Gänsehaut bekommen, als ich diesen Ahab Weizhuf in Mulgore gesehen habe.


----------



## Gormogon (24. August 2010)

Maror schrieb:


> Traurig dass auf dein Video bezogene kommentare wie "Schwuchtel" positiv bewertet werden : /



/sign


----------



## Kitzuina (24. August 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> JO eine der besten Quests die ich je gemacht habe. VOr allem wenn mana uch durch WC noch mehr weiß was dort geschehen ist.
> Klar wow ist nurn spiele aber naja es is halt doch eine 2. welt irgendwie und nicht nur ein platz wo man sich toll vorkommen kann mmit epics usw




musste man nicht die teile ihres teddy finden und zusammensetzen?


----------



## Kitzuina (25. August 2010)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Mein Traurigstes Erlebnis war, dass sich die Gilde in der Ich war aufgelöst hatte, wobei sich 4 Gildenmember und ich uns ne Woche vorher zum Grillen getroffen haben... Und dann haben die Alle Gekickt die net mit Transen wollten und der Leader nen doofen spruch gemacht, bei dem wir ja ne woche vorher warn...




Habt ihr euch beim Gildentreffen gestritten?


----------



## Kitzuina (26. August 2010)

heyhey schrieb:


> Der Traurigste Moment meiner Wow Geschichte hat sich gestern um 3uhr in der Früh ereignet... einer meiner Gildenkolegen welcher sich auf dem Heimweg befand wurde von einem Zug erfasst und starb. Selbst wenn ich diesen Spieler nie im wirklichen Leben gesehen habe hat mich die Nachricht seines Todes schlimm getroffen... Ich meine 10h zuvor hat man mit ihm noch zusammengespielt und 10h später hat ein Kind seinen Vater verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Er wurde vom Zug erfasst? Das ist wirklich ein Schock...

Mein Beileid!


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (27. August 2010)

Traurigster Moment? Die Erfindung des Add-Ons "Gearscore" und die allgemeine Scheuklappen-bildung der Spieler, die dieses Add-On nutzen. Echt traurig, wie man heutzutage abgestempelt wird, nur weil man nicht einen "Gearscore" von 5,5k hat, sondern vll nur 5,2k ...


----------



## lacr0ix (27. August 2010)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> ok traurig nicht aber ich hab zu bc in einer ~top40 gilde gespielt und ich muss sagen im nachhinein war das die assozialste und arroganteste zeit meiner wow-laufbahn.... und am nachdenklichsten hat mich gemacht als ich gemerkt hatte das ein proberaider von uns vor nervosität sich erbrochen hat ... da wurde mir bewusst wie man menschen durch druck sowohl physisch als auch psychisch labil machen kann. Nach dieser aktion habe ich die gilde ziemlich bald verlassen



entschuldige bitte aber wer erpricht sich bitte weil er mit einer top 40gilde (wovon denn? hogger raids^^??) en proberaid machen darf. Was sollte ihm denn passieren? ohh du hast ein pyroschlag gewirkt wo doch eigentlich ein Feuerball dran gewesen wäre na jetzt wirst du aber geflamed mein lieber oder noch schlimmer IGNORE UND EIN TICKET!!!!eins11

wie kann man nur so nonsens story erfinden und in diese auch noch eine entwicklung einbauen^^ bin dann nicht mehr so assozial und arrogant gewesen hab hogger alleine gelegt und blutelfen im startgebiet geflamed^^


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (27. August 2010)

heyhey schrieb:


> Der Traurigste Moment meiner Wow Geschichte hat sich gestern um 3uhr in der Früh ereignet... einer meiner Gildenkolegen welcher sich auf dem Heimweg befand wurde von einem Zug erfasst und starb. Selbst wenn ich diesen Spieler nie im wirklichen Leben gesehen habe hat mich die Nachricht seines Todes schlimm getroffen... Ich meine 10h zuvor hat man mit ihm noch zusammengespielt und 10h später hat ein Kind seinen Vater verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oh mein gott allein das zu lesen macht meine augen wässrig... mein beileid..

aber immer wen sowas passiert is es schlimm, das schlimmste was ich mit wow verbinde ist eine echt nette familie (mutter, tochter,vater) die wow zock(t)en, ich hab den kontakt verloren nachdem die nachricht kam das die tochter schwer krank ist(war).... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie bereits geschrieben meine aller liebste nachtelf hunterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer wen mir lw is geh ich sumpfland (norden, kurz vorm thandolübergang, bei den zwergen) und denke zurück


und ja wow ist ein spiel und ein hobby aber ehrlich wieso darf ich keine gefühle zeigen?

who cares when you flame me....so long


----------



## mobbel14 (27. August 2010)

Anìmo schrieb:


> Die Erfindung des Add-Ons "Gearscore"






*zustimm*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. August 2010)

Wenn meine Teamkameraden im Bg meine Feinde aus der gerade gelegten Frostfalle prügeln nur weil sie geil auf nen Todesstoß sind, stimmt mich das schon sehr traurig und nachdenklich.


----------



## Kitzuina (27. August 2010)

Anìmo schrieb:


> Traurigster Moment? Die Erfindung des Add-Ons "Gearscore" und die allgemeine Scheuklappen-bildung der Spieler, die dieses Add-On nutzen. Echt traurig, wie man heutzutage abgestempelt wird, nur weil man nicht einen "Gearscore" von 5,5k hat, sondern vll nur 5,2k ...




Wobei die 5,2 K völlig ausreichend sind...


Die Menschen sind so konzipiert, dass sie immer mehr wollen =/


----------



## LukasKlinge (27. August 2010)

also ich habe keine *traurige* WoW momente..... Es ist ja ein spiel, und spiele müssten ja spaß machen warum also soll es traurige momente geben??
Gildenauflösung? Oh nein wie schlimm :O ich mein wenn man im RL freunde verliert DAS ist traurig aber doch nicht so eine Gilde <.<

ich finde das hört sich an als ob WoW das einzigste ist wo man macht... (und das darf ja wohl nicht sein)

naja das sind mine meinungen

LG


----------



## Mathias01 (27. August 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Immer wenn gute Kollegen aufhören...





du sagst es


----------



## Kitzuina (27. August 2010)

Mathias01 schrieb:


> du sagst es




stimme euch zu =/


----------



## Testare (28. August 2010)

Wirklich nahe gingen mir eigentlich nur 3 Quests/Ereignisse..

Die q die der Threadersteller erwähnte
Klein Pamelas Puppe

Und Ahabs Hund, wie er verzweifelt weint weilKyle weg ist (Startgebiet Tauren)


----------



## Xeith (28. August 2010)

Ich war mal in einer Dungeon Gruppe, wir hatten viel Spaß gemeinsam.... der chatverlauf ging langsam ins Private, jeder erzählte von sich etwas von Arbeit und so wie es heute schwer ist an ein guten Job dranzu kommen, und ja das waren tolle Zeiten und was ist bloss aus mir geworden dann kamm die negativebeeinflussung ja du kannst eh nichts du hast schon ein virtueles "ich" du Lebst nimmer in der realen Welt wenn es schon am Tag zu hell ist machste deine rolade runter und Nacht kommt der Hardcore Zocker raus ja da ist deine Atmosphere, ja is ja gut und so der andere fing dann an zu schärtzen und du bist ein versager kannst eh nichts richtig machen, alles was du machst geht immer schief muss du den wirklich immer Lügen, so jetzt wird er törik is verjat alles, also bist du ein hartz 4 empfänger dann sagt er "ja" weil er schließlich alles verjat so dan geb ich halt das alles zu, und verät sich damit ihr wisst eh nicht wer ich bin, dann kannst du ja alles behaupten und nur scheiße labbern weil du dich nieder macht bzw gerne machst, andere mitspieler können dir nur helfen und dir nen rat geben man muss selber den richtigen weg einschlagen schreit der andere herum weil er es nicht aushalten kann wie er mit sich selbst umgeht, so versaut er belästigt er andere Spieler mit denn, dann Fragt wozu gibts seelsorge, dann war die ini zu ende....


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (28. August 2010)

Xeith schrieb:


> Ich war mal in einer Dungeon Gruppe, wir hatten viel Spaß gemeinsam.... der chatverlauf ging langsam ins Private, jeder erzählte von sich etwas von Arbeit und so wie es heute schwer ist an ein guten Job dranzu kommen, und ja das waren tolle Zeiten und was ist bloss aus mir geworden dann kamm die negativebeeinflussung ja du kannst eh nichts du hast schon ein virtueles "ich" du Lebst nimmer in der realen Welt wenn es schon am Tag zu hell ist machste deine rolade runter und Nacht kommt der Hardcore Zocker raus ja da ist deine Atmosphere, ja is ja gut und so der andere fing dann an zu schärtzen und du bist ein versager kannst eh nichts richtig machen, alles was du machst geht immer schief muss du den wirklich immer Lügen, so jetzt wird er törik is verjat alles, also bist du ein hartz 4 empfänger dann sagt er "ja" weil er schließlich alles verjat so dan geb ich halt das alles zu, und verät sich damit ihr wisst eh nicht wer ich bin, dann kannst du ja alles behaupten und nur scheiße labbern weil du dich nieder macht bzw gerne machst, andere mitspieler können dir nur helfen und dir nen rat geben man muss selber den richtigen weg einschlagen schreit der andere herum weil er es nicht aushalten kann wie er mit sich selbst umgeht, so versaut er belästigt er andere Spieler mit denn, dann Fragt wozu gibts seelsorge, dann war die ini zu ende....



Satzzeichen PLS

sry, aber der doktor schreit augenkreeebs

Zum Thema: Ich kann das  Gefühl zwar nicht nachempfinden
, was einige hier so Beschreiben( weil mir so was Net passiert ist), aber
glaube trotzdem, egal ob RL oder "nur" Spiel, es geht trotzdem an die Nieren
wenn man jemanden verliert etc. Und das einige hier sich so
schoffel verhalten, kann man ihnen nicht vorwerfen
es gibt emotionale Menschen und solche die
a) Mega cool sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gefasster sind

 Tut mir leid für diejenigen, die eine Person verloren haben


----------



## Kitzuina (28. August 2010)

Testare schrieb:


> Wirklich nahe gingen mir eigentlich nur 3 Quests/Ereignisse..
> 
> Die q die der Threadersteller erwähnte
> Klein Pamelas Puppe
> ...




ja, die hundequest ist wirklich traurig =/


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (28. August 2010)

Mein Emotionalster Moment war, als ich zum ersten Mal das Gespräch während des Kampfes gegen Kil´Jaeden gehört habe.
Ich kenne wirkliche alle Bossgespräche...Aber an das reicht keines heran.


----------



## Kitzuina (28. August 2010)

Réin schrieb:


> Mein Emotionalster Moment war, als ich zum ersten Mal das Gespräch während des Kampfes gegen Kil´Jaeden gehört habe.
> Ich kenne wirkliche alle Bossgespräche...Aber an das reicht keines heran.




da stimme ich dir zu 100 % zu!


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> musste man nicht die teile ihres teddy finden und zusammensetzen?



Ja das würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch beim Gildentreffen gestritten?



Schätze ich mal!


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Er wurde vom Zug erfasst? Das ist wirklich ein Schock...
> 
> Mein Beileid!



Ja dass ist wirklich ein Schock! Auch von mir Beileid!


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Wobei die 5,2 K völlig ausreichend sind...
> 
> 
> Die Menschen sind so konzipiert, dass sie immer mehr wollen =/



Selbst 5,1K sind völlig ausreichend....

Da hast du aber Recht !


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> stimme euch zu =/



Ja ich auch!


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> ja, die hundequest ist wirklich traurig =/



Ja stimmt da erinner ich mich auch dran


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> da stimme ich dir zu 100 % zu!



Ich sogar zu 101% !

So, ab hier kannst du ja wieder künstlich den Thread auf Seite 1 halten, die sind so doof hier, die merken das nichma


----------



## Krudi (28. August 2010)

Die Sache mit dem Gasthaus zur Süßen Ruh.
Ich sollte den Kerl suchen und zack bähm erfahr ich das er tot und sein Gasthaus kaputt ist.
Das war traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und auch traurig ist das ich jetzt wo ich nach 4 Monaten wieder spiele keiner aus der FL mehr on ist und alle Leute die ich im RL kenne auch nichtmehr spielen :/


----------



## _Prophet_ (28. August 2010)

Mein Nachdenklichster Moment war ganz klar da, wo ich mit WoW abgeschlossen hab.
Nicht mehr mir bekannten Spielen. Keine gemütlichen Raids mehr. Kein auslachen des Serverideot im Ts weil er wieder mal 2 Tanks 1 dd uns 1 heiler für ne HC sucht.
Tja,.....

Aber wenn man keine Zeit mehr hat muss man eben Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Galbadia (28. August 2010)

Zur BC Zeit, lustige Gilde usw.

Die Freundin von unserem Gildenleader hatten was mit einem anderen Gildenmember, da die sich auch privat kannten. Dann gabs riesen Krach usw.
Dann hat unser Leader aufgehört zuspielen und mehr und mehr haben die Gilde verlassen.

Das war naja, "Schade" weil die Gilde echt super war.


----------



## Kitzuina (29. August 2010)

_Prophet_ schrieb:


> Tja,.....
> 
> Aber wenn man keine Zeit mehr hat muss man eben Prioritäten setzen.




Das hast du getan und das ist gut!


----------



## Krudi (29. August 2010)

Als ich noch Hordler war war ich in 'ner rechten großen Gilde und da waren dann mal alle im TS (oder war das bei 'nem Raid? kA). Jedenfalls war das ganze kurz (ein bis zwei Wochen) nach den Erdbeben in Italien damals und die sagten das eine Blutelfen Priesterin die auf dem Server recht bekannt war (man hat sie wenn man in OG war oft gesehen) dort wohnt wo die Erdbeben waren, und seit den Erdbeben war sie nicht mehr on. Das fand ich schon irgendwie heftig...


----------



## Skald (29. August 2010)

Als ein guter Ingame Kollege mit den ich meinen ersten raid bestritten habe kurz vor wotlk den server gewechselt hat ohne was zu sagen;(


----------



## Kitzuina (29. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Als ein guter Ingame Kollege mit den ich meinen ersten raid bestritten habe kurz vor wotlk den server gewechselt hat ohne was zu sagen;(




weißt du eventuell auf welchem server?


----------



## Loniana (29. August 2010)

DER Schockmoment war, als ich erfahren habe, dass einer unserer Gildenmember an Krebs gestorben ist.... Heftig---


----------



## Schammus (29. August 2010)

Des mitreißenste des mir in meiner wow geschichte passiert ist, den npc Caylee Dak in Shattrath. Blizzard hat den npc in Shattrath dem an leukämie gestorbenen "Dak Krause" (Caylee) gewidmet. 

Ruhe in Frieden,. respekt blizz,..auch mal was vernünftiges gemacht.....


----------



## immortal15 (29. August 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> mir faellt trotz intensiver ueberlegung nichts ein was
> besonders traurig oder nachdenklich war






das ich nach UNZÄLIGEN kara runs niemals n t4 teil bekommen habe...........


----------



## Skald (29. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> weißt du eventuell auf welchem server?




Ja der char ist aber inaktiv hab da auch schon mehrmals leute gefragt auf dem server keiner kennt den;(


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (29. August 2010)

Ende Classic.
War schon traurig was Blizz von da an mit dem Game gemacht hat.


----------



## Zhiala (29. August 2010)

Traurig fand ich es als mein Mann und ich wegen einer Nichtigkeit aus der Gilde verwiesen wurden die wir mit gegründet hatten von einem Typen der sich für den Tollsten hielt und erst 2 Monate dabei war. Er war der kleine Bruder vom Chef und hat dem gesagt das wir gehen müssen oder er löst alles auf wenn sein Bruder arbeiten ist. Das war noch zu Classic-Zeiten und wir wollten gerade anfangen MC zu gehen mit einer Partnergilde. Ich kann verstehen weshalb der Chef dann lieber uns gekickt hat als seine Gilde zu verlieren aber trotzdem war es eine Sauerei.

Weil ich auch von Fremden kaum mitgenommen wurde nach der Aktion hab ich meinen ersten Char gelöscht, eine Schamanin. Seit dem habe ich eine Vorliebe fürs Twinken entwickelt und raide fast gar nicht mehr, habe eine kleine Privatgilde mit großer Bank und werde bestimmt keiner großen Gilde mehr beitreten.


----------



## pharazon/anub (29. August 2010)

Also ich hab schon ma auf seite 15 gepostet, aber mir ist jetzt was neues aufgefallen was mich sehr besorgt und nachdenklich gemacht hat

Ich hab ein gutes Soziales Umfeld, bin schüler auf Fachhochschule, habe wirklich viele freunde und klasse eltern, und doch verbrachte ich 6- 9 stunden an WoW, was erstmal gar nicht so schlimm für mich war. Nun hab ich am Freitag einen schlussstrich gezogen und mein acc gekündigt, und wow vom rechner geschmissen, und hab die vergangenen Tage tatsächlich richtige entzugs erscheinungen Oo. Ich weiß mit meiner neuen "freien" Zeit absolut nichts anzufangen, liege nur im bett, und mir gehts richtig mies. Ich war schon 3 mal dabei Wow zu reinstallieren -.- 

Ist schon irgendwie Heftig zu was einem Dieses Spiel macht, wenn man nicht aufpasst

( auch wenns sich nach joke anhört, ist es nicht ! )


----------



## Sinistryx (29. August 2010)

Naja...
ich hatte auf S.12 oder später schon was geschrieben, aber naja...
Einen anderen nachdenklichen Augenblick hatte ich gestern im Raid (bzw. schon vorher...).
Vor dem Raid erfahre ich, dass die Mutter eine Freundin auf der Intensivstation im Krankenhaus liegt (Bauchspeicheldrüsenentzündung) und während des Raidens dann (zweite Addwelle bei Deathwhisper... kann mich noch erinnern, weil es hektisch war, im TS zuzuhören, das Telefon in der Hand zu halten und das spwanende Add an der Treppe einzufangen...) rief meine Mutter an und meinte, dass meine Oma mit Herzproblemen (Infarkt oder ähnliches) auf der Intensivstation im Klinikum liegt. (Meine Stadt hat mehrere Krankenhäuser; beide liegen in verschiedenen).

Nachdem ich den Raid nicht verließ (obwohl ich beinahe Panikattacken bekam und mich ehrlich nciht mehr einkriegte) schrieb ich einem Freund ingame, was ich gerade erfahren hatte... (Ich mag es lieber, für mich wichtige Personen darüber zu informieren, alsdass sie hinterher fragend dastehen und nicht verstehen, warum ich gereizt oder traurig bin, wenn es doch schlimmer wird).

Was kam zurück?

"Haha... ja, sehr lustig. Tolles Wortspiel! =D"

Ich hatte im ersten Moment nur eine "WTF?!"-Miene als Antwort parat und fragte halt nach (vielleicht hat er es falsch verstanden?), was daran so lustig sein soll, da ich es ernst meinte.
Daraufhin schrieb er nur zurück, dass er "nur Hauptschüler sei" und ja "dumm sei" und ich ja "Abiturient" sei und er es nicht verstehen könne.
Ich weiß nicht, wie er darauf kam. Ich war ehrlich geschockt, dass er sich selber so "erniedrigte", obwohl ich seinen Abschluss gut finde (und er seine Ausbildung beendet hat und nun Geselle ist mit Option auf Meistertitel) und selber nie dadurch eine Art "Zwei-Klassenfreundschaft" draus machte. Ob Abitur oder abgeschlossene Ausbildung (bzw. Meistertitel) es ist für mich gleichwertig und macht einen Menschen im Vergleich zu einem anderen nicht automatisch schlechter.
Ich schrieb ihm nur noch, dass ich sein Verhalten nicht gut finden kann, seine Selbsterniedrigung nicht toleriere und ihn erstmal auf die Igno setze, bis ich das verdaut habe und er sich abgeregt hat. Er könne mich auf anderem Wege erreichen und mir mitteilen, wenn es soweit sei (wir haben die Hny-Nr. des jeweiligen anderen und er selbst meine Festnetznummer, was für mich ein großer Vertrauensbeweis ist!)

Ich finde es schade, dass manche Menschen im Spiel selber wieder diese "übersteigerte Privatebene" einbringen und sich selbst erniedrigen. Ich kannte ihn, bevor es privater wurde, nur als Spieler und fand ihn deswegen sympathisch. Als ich auf Nachfrage erfuhr, dass er Hauptschüler gewesen ist und eine Ausbildung abschließe, hat es dem kein Abbruch getan (ich selber habe in diesem Jahr zum Sommer hin mein Abitur bekommen) oder das Verhältnis verändert.
Ich erinner mich gerne an die Zeit zuück, wo es das noch nciht gab und wir aus Spaß in 2v2 nicht geade der Bringer waren, es aber uns Spaß machte...

Ich finde es schade, dass ich durch solche Hiobsbotschaften wahrscheinlich einen gute Freund verloren habe...


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (30. August 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bis jetzt mit Spielern in WoW keine sehr tiefe Emotionale Bindung. Ich bin seit Jannuar in einer echt netten Gilde wo ich auch ein paar schon in RL getroffen habe. Zu denen besteht ein Verhältnis, dass ich als Ingame-Freundschaft bezeichnen würde. Kein Vergleich zu richtigen Freunden aber ja...ich mag sie...
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls gab es eine Situation wo ich echt nachdenklich wurde.
> ...



*SNIEEEEEEEEEEEEF* schnell n tempo holen meine tastatur ist grad ziemlich naß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (30. August 2010)

Als unser Raidleiter wegen einer Herzmuskelentzündung eine halbe Stunde nach unserem Naxx 25 Raid gestorben ist und wir uns noch gedacht haben "Was war das jetzt für ein Geräusch ?" 

Drei Tage lag er Tod am Pc und wir haben noch "Witze" darüber gemacht... Weil er sich nicht mehr im Ts meldete

"Der wird doch nicht Tod am Pc liegen.... " Ein Gildenkumpel von ihm / uns alamierte am dritten Tag die Eltern und die alarmierten die Polizei welche Ihn neben seinem Pc fand, WoW war noch an, Ts war auch noch an.. Zwei andere und Ich waren grad im Ts gewesen als die Cops anscheinend den Pc ausgeschaltet haben und die Ts Stimme sagte "Member left" Welch Ironie des Schicksal *Brechreiz bekomm*

Da wurde mir so richtig bewußt das es manchmal doch kein Spiel mehr ist.


----------



## Cobrastrike (30. August 2010)

Habe mal beim Zocken nen Anruf bekommen, das mein Kumpel bei nem Autounfall gestorben ist.
Bei Facebook geschaut, Seite schon voller Kondolenz.

Was wollen da einige mit Q's wo ne Katze aufm Baum festsitzt...?? Leute, leute....nur ein Spiel!


----------



## släyer2 (30. August 2010)

jede nacht vom dienstag auf mittwoch (server arbeiten )


Nein als Killha von server perenolde mir sagte er hört auf mit wow , ich kenn ihn schon seit 3 jahren


----------



## atkins (30. August 2010)

Damals zu 60er Zeiten war ich in einer der Top-Gilden von Eredar.

Unser Maintank war n ziemlich aktiver Spieler. Kann mich noch an einen Moment Erinnern... da haben wir in Gildenchat aus Spaß so verglichen wieviel /played wir so hatten ... leider weiß ich nicht mehr so die genauen Zahlen, jedoch hatte dieser besagt Tank mindestens 3. mal so viel wie jeder von uns, was mir damals n echtes Rätsel war. Was wir auch alle wussten war, dass er diese Krankheit hatte, bei dem der Körper nicht zu altern scheint. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie die heißt.
Nach ner längeren Zeit Inaktivität habe ich mich dann irgendwann eingeloggt und gefragt wo er denn wäre... da wurde mir erklärt, dass er verstorben wäre und ich mal ins Forum schauen sollte, wo dann auch ein "Trauerthread/Abschiedsthread" war.

Das war mein Nachdenklichster Moment. 
Ich fand es schlimm, womit ein Mensch die meiste Zeit seiner letzten Tage verbracht hat. Es Stellte sich auch heraus, dass der Typ gar nicht mehr zur Schule ging, weil ihm und seinen Eltern klar war, dass er nich lange zu leben hätte.


----------



## Octazooka (30. August 2010)

LukasKlinge schrieb:


> also ich habe keine *traurige* WoW momente..... Es ist ja ein spiel, und spiele müssten ja spaß machen warum also soll es traurige momente geben??
> Gildenauflösung? Oh nein wie schlimm :O ich mein wenn man im RL freunde verliert DAS ist traurig aber doch nicht so eine Gilde <.<
> 
> ich finde das hört sich an als ob WoW das einzigste ist wo man macht... (und das darf ja wohl nicht sein)



Das EinzigSTE WO man macht.. Autsch. Bevor du soetwas schreibst, lern lieber erstmal die deutsche Grammatik :/
Naja, abgesehen davon: Sowas sagst du auch nur, weil DU noch nie mit anderen zusammengespielt hast, mit denen du dich sehr gut verstanden hast und die dir irgendwann ans Herz gewachsen sind. Denn das ist auch ohne dass man ein mega Suchti ist, sehr gut möglich. Man muss die Leute doch nicht im RL schonmal gesehen haben - es reicht doch, wenn man sich öfters im TS unterhält und da seinen Spaß mit den Leuten hat. Denn da ist es ganz normal, dass man diese Menschen gern hat und eben im Falle einer Gildenauflösung erstmal etwas traurig ist. 
Außerdem, all diejenigen die hier soetwas ähnliches wie der Zitierte geschrieben haben, verwechseln da glaube ich etwas. Das Thema lautet nicht: Die traurigsten Momente in eurem Leben, sondern "Eure traurigsten Momente in WoW". Dass es einen härter trifft, wenn man Menschen im realen Leben verliert als in WoW, ist doch selbstverständlich, das wird hier auch niemand abstreiten. Aber es geht hier nunmal um Erlebnisse, die sich eher in der virtuellen Welt abspielen, und da gibt es eben durchaus auch ergreifende (Auch wenn das ganze natürlich lange nicht so ergreifend ist wie traurige Erlebnisse in der realen Welt, aber das stellt ja auch gar keiner hier in Frage.) - Zum Einen durch traurige Quests und zum anderen durch irgendwelche Begebenheiten mit Mitspielern, mit denen man gerne gezock hat. 

Beides kann Emotionen hervorrufen, und das ist absolut in Ordnung. Quests sind im Prinzip ähnlich wie Filme oder Bücher - sie erzählen Geschichten, die einen sehr wohl auch berühren können, obwohl sie ja meist gänzlich fiktiv sind. Und wenn ein langjähriger Mitspieler verschwindet, trifft das einen eben auch in gewisser Weise - schließlich steckt hinter jedem Charakter ein wirklich existierender Mensch. Und genau das ist der Punkt, warum dieser Thread hier so interessant ist - er belegt, dass WoW viel mehr ist als nur Pixel und Polygone. Die ganze Bevölkerung der "Welt der Kriegskunst" ist ein Abbild unserer Gesellschaft, nur in einer etwas anderen Dimension: Der -zumindest grunsätzlichen- Anonymität. Wie viele Beiträge hier befassen sich mit Spielern, deren liebe Mitspieler einfach so und ohne ein Wort verschwunden sind? Soetwas lässt sich evtl auf einen Konflikt von zwei verschiedenen Arten von Spielern zurückführen. Die einen, die Spieler als ganz normale Menschen begreifen, und die anderen, die noch nicht so ganz begriffen haben, dass hinter jedem Charakter ein Mensch sitzt. Das betrifft auch all diejenigen, die zB meinen, sich über Behinderte lustig zu machen und sie auszugrenzen, wie hier schon oft berichtet wurde. Oder auch: Im realen Leben würde man einem Menschen, mit dem man lange Zeit zB denselben Sportverein besucht hat und sich gut verstanden hat, wohl auch nicht verschweigen, warum man den Verein bald verlässt. Im Spiel ist das anders, schließlich, so denken einige, ist es eben nur ein Spiel und man ist niemandem verpflichtet. Ich sage gar nicht, dass das unbedingt so verkehrt ist, eher im Gegenteil eigentlich - ich finde es nur gesund, das Spiel nicht zu ernst zu nehmen. Allerdings frage ich mich, warum man mit anderen Spielern (= auch Menschen) nicht auf dieselbe Weise kommuniziert wie im realen Leben... Ich lasse diese Frage einfach mal unbeantwortet und unbewertet.

Auf der anderen Seite zeigt dieser Thread aber eben auch die andere Seite der Spielerschaft, und dieses Ergebnis dahinter finde ich schön: Wie eng Spieler zusammenrücken können, welch tolle Gemeinschaften entstehen können, für die das Spiel selbst gar nicht unbedingt der größte Spaßfaktor bedeutet, wohl aber das Zusammensein mit anderen.


----------



## sewanja (30. August 2010)

Da gibts auch leider eine traurige Geschichte..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei uns in der Gilde auf Kil'jjaeden gabs auch einen schweren Zwischenfall mit unseren Raidleader der sehr freundlich/hilfsbereit für alle Member war und auch immer um das Wohl der Gilde sich gesorgt hat.
Unser Raidleader (21 Jahre) war Berufssoldat , er war eigentlich jeden Tag/2tan Tag on (und nein kein 24/7 Suchti) aber vor 4 Monaten hatte er bei einer Truppenübung einen schweren Unfall aufgrund eines technischen Fehler durch den er (teilweise)gelähmt worden ist, sprich an dem Rollstohl gebunden.
Hab das von einem Freund von ihm erfahren (1 1/2 Wochen danach erst), er hatte das immer verschwiegen und keiner wusste das aus der Gilde, wir waren geschockt wie wir das erfahren haben da es einfach ein netter Mensch war der immer da war wenn man ihm brauchte (egal wegen Ingamesachen oder auch RL Probs). Das war ein schwerer Schicksalsschlag, den er meiner Meinung nach nicht verdient hatte..
Aber nach einiger Zeit (Tage, Wochen ich weiss das nicht mehr ganz genau) ist er "anders" geworden ich weiss nicht wieso aber er wurde immer ruhiger und kam nicht regelmäßig on, im TS wurde er auch immer leiser/redete immer weniger, da hatten wir die Idee das 3-4 Leute ihm besuchten (extra von Deutschland nach Österreich fahren) da wir seine RL Adresse hatten von früheren Gildentreffen
Leider war das schon zu spät, er hatte in der Gildennachricht auf einen Gildenforenlink verwiesen und unsere Befürchtungen sind leider wahr geworden.
In dem Forum stand ein Thema wo er sich verabschieden hatte von der ganzen Gilde, und hat sich dann wie wir 2 Tage danach von einen Kollegen erfahren haben sich umgebracht. 
Er war schwer depressiv am Schluss, weil er sein "früheres Leben" nicht mehr leben konnte..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (30. August 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Als unser Raidleiter wegen einer Herzmuskelentzündung eine halbe Stunde nach unserem Naxx 25 Raid gestorben ist und wir uns noch gedacht haben "Was war das jetzt für ein Geräusch ?"
> 
> Drei Tage lag er Tod am Pc und wir haben noch "Witze" darüber gemacht... Weil er sich nicht mehr im Ts meldete
> 
> ...




Oh Gott. Ihr wart also live dabei als er gestorben ist und konntet es in TS hören. Scheiße...


Armer Kerl...


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (30. August 2010)

es gibt schon echt dirty sachen... jemand kratz "neben " einem im ts ab oO eine echt nette frau wird plötzlich diskriminiert wegen einer behinderung? man verliert freunde (wegtransen/ sterben ) oha und da sage einer wow ist ein spiel und zeig BLOS KEINE emotionen....

habt ihr gelitten wen jemand stirbt und du hörst zu is das hart selbstw en du ihn nich kennst,

eine echt nette frau wird diskriminiert und vom server gejagt das gibt doch einen zu denken


----------



## Kitzuina (30. August 2010)

XxBeowulfxX schrieb:


> es gibt schon echt dirty sachen... jemand kratz "neben " einem im ts ab oO eine echt nette frau wird plötzlich diskriminiert wegen einer behinderung? man verliert freunde (wegtransen/ sterben ) oha und da sage einer wow ist ein spiel und zeig BLOS KEINE emotionen....
> 
> habt ihr gelitten wen jemand stirbt und du hörst zu is das hart selbstw en du ihn nich kennst,
> 
> eine echt nette frau wird diskriminiert und vom server gejagt das gibt doch einen zu denken




Überlege dir das nochmal. Als ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe hätte ich niemals gedacht, dass wir mit solchen Erfahrungen konfrontiert werden. Das geht auch selbst mir ans Herz. Dennoch bin ich froh, dass dieser Thread mehr als Beweis genug ist, dass das Beisammensein in der WoW-Community nicht ausgestorben ist.


----------



## Slebbeog (31. August 2010)

Sinistryx schrieb:


> Naja...
> ich hatte auf S.12 oder später schon was geschrieben, aber naja...
> Einen anderen nachdenklichen Augenblick hatte ich gestern im Raid (bzw. schon vorher...).
> Vor dem Raid erfahre ich, dass die Mutter eine Freundin auf der Intensivstation im Krankenhaus liegt (Bauchspeicheldrüsenentzündung) und während des Raidens dann (zweite Addwelle bei Deathwhisper... kann mich noch erinnern, weil es hektisch war, im TS zuzuhören, das Telefon in der Hand zu halten und das spwanende Add an der Treppe einzufangen...) rief meine Mutter an und meinte, dass meine Oma mit Herzproblemen (Infarkt oder ähnliches) auf der Intensivstation im Klinikum liegt. (Meine Stadt hat mehrere Krankenhäuser; beide liegen in verschiedenen).
> ...




ich hab das jetzt 25x gelesen und werde daraus nich schlau wie er auf diese schlussfolgerung kommt weil deine oma im krankenhaus ist Oo hauptschule war wohl schon zuviel.
Du: Hey meine Oma ist im Krankenhaus mit Herzproblemen.
Er: ALDÄÄ WARUM HAB ICH NUR HaUBTSHJULE?!!!! MANNN DU GYMNASIER!

hm mein kommentar dazu : forzuknichewaal

manne sieht sich


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Oh Gott. Ihr wart also live dabei als er gestorben ist und konntet es in TS hören. Scheiße...
> 
> 
> Armer Kerl...



Ja wenn man es so nimmt haben wir das Live mitbekommen als er starb. 

Ich bin ausgebildeter Rettungssanitäter und hab schon einiges erlebt von daher macht mir der Tod an sich nix aus. Nur die Tatsache das wir noch "Witze" darüber gemacht haben nachdem wir vorher Keal noch zum Ersten mal umgehauen haben und uns riesig gefreut haben hatte für mich persönlich einen ganz faden Beigeschmack. 

Andere aus der Gilde hatten mit diesem Tod den einige mitbekamen wirkliche Probleme und haben sich darauf auch von WoW verabschiedet. Die Charaktere von Ihm sind bis Heute in dieser Gilde und werden erst dann aus der Gilde entfernt wenn Blizzard eines Tages die Server abschaltet.


Auf diesem Wege .. Wir sehen uns wieder Ursu


Nachtrag:
Auch wenns Offtopic ist Leute .. Nimmt Grippen / Erkältungen nicht auf die leichte Schulter. Er hatte auch "nur" eine oder mehrere Erkältungen / Grippen verschleppt


----------



## Kitzuina (31. August 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ja wenn man es so nimmt haben wir das Live mitbekommen als er starb.
> 
> Ich bin ausgebildeter Rettungssanitäter und hab schon einiges erlebt von daher macht mir der Tod an sich nix aus. Nur die Tatsache das wir noch "Witze" darüber gemacht haben nachdem wir vorher Keal noch zum Ersten mal umgehauen haben und uns riesig gefreut haben hatte für mich persönlich einen ganz faden Beigeschmack.
> 
> ...




Weißt du vielleicht woran es genau lag weshalb er gestorben ist?


----------



## Bitialis (31. August 2010)

Also ich hatte jetz speziell auf WoW-Bezogen keinen wirklich traurigen Moment..
Klar als ich meine Gilde nach 2 Jahren verlassen habe weil ich aufgehört hab, dass war schon krass..
Vorallem Abschiedstext im Forum.. Aber is ja bei weitem nicht so krass wie einige Geschichten hier..

Aber ein anderes Spiel hat mich mal Nachdenklich gestimmt =) (da war ich 14 oder so xD)
Hab CSS mit nem Kumpel aus Österreich angefangen.. Und wir haben immer so gespielt und TS und hier und da
Aber iwann hab ich etwas bekommen was bei ihm noch fehlte (Skill) und da hab ich mir echt den Kopf darüber zerbrochen was ich tun könnte damit er gut wird.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja im endeffekt hat er dann eher Pub gezockt und ich bin halt in die ESL gegangen =)

Aber cool isses das ich mich immer noch mit ihm unterhalte, auch wenn nur selten..
Is genauso wie ich.. WoW-Inaktivitäts-Zocker.. Mal wieder 2-3 Monate zocken und schon wirds wieder langweilig (Ja das ist mein Vorwurf an WOTLK... CRAPADDON)


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Weißt du vielleicht woran es genau lag weshalb er gestorben ist?




Ja er hatte eine sogenannte Herzmuskelentzündung aufgrund wie Oben geschrieben Magen Darm Grippe nicht Richtig auskuriert.

Das bedeutet das Bakterien durch den Blutkreislauf über die Herzkammer auf die Herzmuskel setzen und der komplette oder Teile vom Herzmuskel nicht mehr Ihre volle Leistung bringen können. Sprich deine Pulsfrequenz geht rauf bei weniger Blut das durch dein Herz gepumpt wird. 

Im Gegenzug zum Herzinfarkt hat der Patient keinen keinen Schweiß auf der Stirn oder klagt über Herzschmerzen im Thorax, im linken Arm wie beim Herzinfarkt typisch sondern er fallt einfach Tod um. 

Ich will hier jetzt auch nicht alles und jede Möglichkeit ausführen da mir dazu die richtige Ausbildung fehlt (Arzt) da ziemlich viele Faktoren zu solch einer Entzündung führen können aber dieser Umstand mit dem Grippe Virus hat Ihn letztendlich umgebracht


----------



## Philine (31. August 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich will hier jetzt auch nicht alles und jede Möglichkeit ausführen da mir dazu die richtige Ausbildung fehlt (Arzt) da ziemlich viele Faktoren zu solch einer Entzündung führen können aber dieser Umstand mit dem Grippe Virus hat Ihn letztendlich umgebracht



ich hab immer Gedacht was von alleine kommt geht auch wieder, aber wenn ich das alles lese denke ich mir ich gehe mal doch lieber zum Arzt.


----------



## Varagon (31. August 2010)

Ich könnte jedes mal heulen wenn bei einem encounter nicht das dropt was ich haben will > wieder 2h meines Lebens vergeudet *g



/ironie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg varagon


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (31. August 2010)

hmh Traurig? k

Als ein Hunter namens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Naxramas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  meinte er wäre 1-2 wochen off da er die eltern seiner frau besuche. Aber seid dem nie wieder on gekommen ist..  hab im arsenal nachgeschaut aber der Char Lebt noch. mhm... naja gibt noch mehr solcher geschichten


----------



## Pestgott (31. August 2010)

Traurig oder geschockt vom spiel ansich nicht, es gab keine quest oder situation im Spiel die mich emotional so aufzuwühlen vermochte.Nur als in meiner Gilde plötzlich unser Maintank an Lungenversagen verstarb, das war schon eine bittere Pille da ich den Herren sehr gut kannte und sehr mochte.Aber das sind Geschichten hinter den Avataren.... rip ali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2010)

Als der Gildenleader erzählte dass sich eine Freundin von ihm vor den Zug gelegt hätte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matsu91 (31. August 2010)

Mein Emotionalster Moment war als mein Vater einen Herzinfarkt erlitt und ich es unserer Gilde erzählen musste... Da hab ich wirklich gemerkt das die Leute wirklich an einen denken, eine aus der Gilde, eine etwas ältere Dame hat mich seitdem wie ihren eigenen Sohn behandelt was ich bis heute immer noch ziemlich süß finde xD Dank der Gilde die sich leider auch aufgelöst habe hab ich die schwere Zeit durchstanden als mein Vater im Krankenhaus gelegen ist. aber seitdem es die Gilde nicht mehr gibt macht mir WoW nur noch halb so spaß.. ist echt schwer wieder so eine tolle gilde zu finden


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> ich hab immer Gedacht was von alleine kommt geht auch wieder, aber wenn ich das alles lese denke ich mir ich gehe mal doch lieber zum Arzt.



Das denke viele ... Seit dem Tag nehme Ich Grippen usw auch nicht mehr auf die leichte Schulter 

Nochmal zum nachlesen: 
http://www.netdoktor.de/Krankheiten/Herzmuskelentzuendung/


----------



## Matsu91 (31. August 2010)

Also leute die sagen: "Boah wer heult schon bei WoW" die tun mir leid weil die einfach dann keine Emotionen zeigen, bei Avatar kamen mir auch die Tränen als die Heimat zerstört wurde und??? war avatar jemals echt? beruht es auf eine Wahre begebenheit? ich denke nicht. Dummisses einfach -.- sorry aber sowas regt mich echt auf


----------



## Furballvie (31. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Jeder kennt es:
> 
> Es gibt Filme, die so traurig oder rührend sind, das sie einem zum Weinen bringen. Aber auch WOW hat einige solcher Momente. ...



Mich drückts jedesmal bei der Quest im Draenei Startgebiet mit dem Fischer, dessen Familie von den wahnsinnigen Moonkin getötet wurde - wie der typ am pier sitzt und weinend aufs meer rausschaut wirkt bei mir jedesmal (sogar jetzt beim schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Der Tod von Bolvar hat mich auch ein wenig berührt ... 

Dann gibts da natürlich noch klein Pamela Rotpfad - der Geist eines kleinen Kindes das nicht weiß, dass es tot ist hat schon auch Schnüffelpotenzial

Gibt glaub ich noch ein paar andere - aber akut fällt mir jetzt nix mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Das denke viele ... Seit dem Tag nehme Ich Grippen usw auch nicht mehr auf die leichte Schulter
> 
> Nochmal zum nachlesen:
> http://www.netdoktor...kelentzuendung/



Sag jetzt nicht das heisst, wenn es ab und zu mal kurz in der Nähe des Herzens "brennt", und dann auf der rechten Seite auch noch man hätte das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Matsu91

Kennst du die Quest mit dem Gedicht, das man nach Shattrath bringen musste? Da hab ich ein bisschen geweint. Weisst du warum? Weil das Gedicht einem echten Menschen gewidmet war der verstarb. Das war mein einziger 1ne-Träne Moment.


----------



## Trixi3 (31. August 2010)

Ich habe vor etwa 2 Jahren mit dem Spiel aufgehört, mich jedoch immer wieder über andere Spiele und auch dieses auf der Plattform informiert.
Heute habe ich mir einen Testaccount erstellt und einige Server besucht um zu schauen was so die Aktuelle Themen sind und auch ein gesuch in einen Threat für Werbt einen Freund geschrieben weil ich gern nochmal reingeschnuppert hätte.

Was ich dann aber lesen musste wie sich die Spieler in diesem Spiel behandeln......DAS war der Traurigste und Nachdenklichste Moment in meiner " Wow Zeit"!


Spieler A: " Ab wann kann ich in den Dämmerwald zum Questen, weiß das jemand?"
Spieler B: " Geh doch gucken!"
Spieler C: " looool"
Spieler A: " Darf man nichteinmal normal Fragen und eine normale Antwort erwarten ohne doofe Sprüche?"
Spieler B: " Doofe Fragen, doofe Antworten!"
Spieler D: " Man geh heuln!"
Spieler E: " xDD"
Spieler C: " Rofl"


Und das war nur ein Beispiel was ich lesen musste.
Grund genug dieses Spiel auch weitere 2 Jahre zu meiden, denn wenn man hier gelesen hatte das die Comm von dem Game fürn Popo ist hatte sich für mich immer sehr Angespitzt angehört.
Doch es ist genau so.
Auch wenn es Verallgemeinert klingt, mag ja sein das es viele nette gibt aber mit Comm ist nicht nur der Liebe Teil gemeint.



Unfassbar was passiert wenn so viele Sozialschichten in einem Spiel aufeinander Treffen.
Tschüss


----------



## Philine (31. August 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Das denke viele ... Seit dem Tag nehme Ich Grippen usw auch nicht mehr auf die leichte Schulter



ich habe ne Ausbildung zur Pflegehelferin u.ehrenamtliche Hospizmitarbeiterin gemacht und wir mussten soviel über den Körper lernen was wann passiert wie sich was äussert usw....mit dem Wissen kann man Arzt werden.
Trotz solcher Sachen schleife ich wenn ich krank bin damit rum und geh nicht zum Arzt, aber sobald jemand aus meiner Familie was hat sag ich was.

Aber nach deinem Text gehe ich lieber doch hin.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sag jetzt nicht das heisst, wenn es ab und zu mal kurz in der Nähe des Herzens "brennt", und dann auf der rechten Seite auch noch man hätte das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein das werd Ich nicht da so was auch ganz andere Gründe haben kann, Ich werde mich auch weigern Irgendwelche Diagnosen hier im Forum zu erstellen. Da Ferndiagnosen schlichtweg gefährlich sind und Ich das nicht auf meine Kappe nehmen möchte wenn hier jemand gesundheitliche Probleme wegen Einer (meiner) Fern / eventuellen Fehldiagnose bekommt. 

Geht einfach zum Arzt wenn euch nicht wohl ist, Ihr habt nur einen Körper und ein Leben (die meisten zumindest)


----------



## victorymon (31. August 2010)

ganz klar: Ein Held verbleibtEin tapferer Krieger der Argentumdämmerung wird von der Geißel infiziert und liegt im sterben. Alle versuche ihn zu Retten scheitern und am Ende wird er erlöst und seine Seele geht ins Paradies ein.


----------



## DreiHaare (31. August 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor etwa 2 Jahren mit dem Spiel aufgehört, mich jedoch immer wieder über andere Spiele und auch dieses auf der Plattform informiert.
> Heute habe ich mir einen Testaccount erstellt und einige Server besucht um zu schauen was so die Aktuelle Themen sind und auch ein gesuch in einen Threat für Werbt einen Freund geschrieben weil ich gern nochmal reingeschnuppert hätte.
> 
> Was ich dann aber lesen musste wie sich die Spieler in diesem Spiel behandeln......DAS war der Traurigste und Nachdenklichste Moment in meiner " Wow Zeit"!
> ...




Natürlich gibt es im Spiel Idioten, Schwachmaaten, Hirnrissige, Egoisten, Leute ohne jede soziale Kompetenz...und? Warum sollte man sie im Spiel nicht finden, wenn sie einem im realen Leben tagtäglich zuhauf über den Weg laufen?
Niemand muss sich mit ihnen abgeben, wenn er nicht mag.

Ein trauriger Moment im Spiel ist es immer wieder, wenn jemand durch seine wenigen schlechten Erfahrungen alle Spieler über einen Kamm schert.


----------



## Bitialis (31. August 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es im Spiel Idioten, Schwachmaaten, Hirnrissige, Egoisten, Leute ohne jede soziale Kompetenz...und? Warum sollte man sie im Spiel nicht finden, wenn sie einem im realen Leben tagtäglich zuhauf über den Weg laufen?
> Niemand muss sich mit ihnen abgeben, wenn er nicht mag.
> 
> Ein trauriger Moment im Spiel ist es immer wieder, wenn jemand durch seine wenigen schlechten Erfahrungen *alle* Spieler über einen Kamm schert.



Hat er ALLE Spieler über einen Kamm geschoren?
Nein hats sogar noch ausdrücklich gesagt.. Aber was zählt ist der erste Eindruck
Und wenn ich nach 2 Jahren wieder aufn Server geh und gleich so ein Flamegespräch zu lesen bekomme..
Da würd ich mir genauso denken was für eine Assi Comm das ist..
Ausnahmen gibts natürlich genug.. 
Aber man muss sagen, viele Lows die denken die Über-Pros zu sein, flamen einfach wild rum.. Hauptsache nicht selbst am Wipe schuld..
Aber welche mir deutlich mehr aufn Keks gehen sind die arroganten Top-Gilden Mitglieder.. Klar wer Server Rank 1 is, ist gut ok..
Aber ich finde gerade in WoW im PVE Bereich kann man mal gar keine Arroganz an den Tag legen..
Ein Boss verläuft immer nach einer Taktik und Skill kann man beweisen wenn man frei heraus aggiert (PVP).. 
7 Raidtage > 3 Raidtage = Mehr Bosstrys usw.. Klar das die Gilde mit 7 das vorher schafft, aber das is noch lang kein Grund für arroganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is ja inzwischen echt so das man sich mit einen GS von 5,2k schon fast schämen muss weil man zu Low für ICC 10 ist.. oO Eben, jeder weiß das es nicht so ist.. 

Edit: und jetz kommt mir bitte keiner mit "Ich hab aber Skill in PVE du bob, fahre nämlich 173646261761 DPS mit meinem Trinket in der Hand.."


----------



## Kitzuina (31. August 2010)

Schön, das der Thread Einige dazu animiert auch zum Arzt zu gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (31. August 2010)

Matsu91 schrieb:


> Mein Emotionalster Moment war als mein Vater einen Herzinfarkt erlitt und ich es unserer Gilde erzählen musste... Da hab ich wirklich gemerkt das die Leute wirklich an einen denken, eine aus der Gilde, eine etwas ältere Dame hat mich seitdem wie ihren eigenen Sohn behandelt was ich bis heute immer noch ziemlich süß finde xD Dank der Gilde die sich leider auch aufgelöst habe hab ich die schwere Zeit durchstanden als mein Vater im Krankenhaus gelegen ist. aber seitdem es die Gilde nicht mehr gibt macht mir WoW nur noch halb so spaß.. ist echt schwer wieder so eine tolle gilde zu finden




Warum hat sich denn eure Gilde aufgelöst?


----------



## Chillers (31. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Schön, das der Thread Einige dazu animiert auch zum Arzt zu gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das hat was.

Ich persönlich glaube den Schilderungen hier nur zur Hälfte.
Da stirbt wer am Herzklabaster und 3 Tage später läuft noch WoW? Und welche Eltern alarmieren Polizei ehe sie selbst nachsehen?

Ich persönlich bin nach gefühlten 15 Minuten vom server abgemeldet und mein PC? Der schaltet sich auch ab.
Na, wer´s glaubt.


----------



## Kiligen (31. August 2010)

Der traurigste Moment in einem Videospiel ?
Vieles ist traurig, sei es , dass alle deine Freunde das Spiel verlassen haben und du alleine darstehst. Was mir schon passiert ist.
Das sich deine wohl geliebte Gilde auflöst ? Auch passiert
Oder ,dass du merkst , dass du selbst deine Leidenschaft zu etwas verlierst oder jemanden verlassen musst. 
Doch Ingame ?
Ich versuche mich mal der "Typischen Rolle" des Mannes hin zugeben und ein Iron Men zu sein. Doch ich bin nicht so! Gefühle sind Gefühle und Sie zu unterdrücken ist für mich einfach nur eine heuchelei.
Es gab für mich eigentlich vieles in WoW , dass mich Nachdenklich oder traurig Stimmte. Doch wirklich das traurigste war für mich bis jetzt das wirkliche Ende der WotLK Szene.
Die ganze Video Szene nach dem Sieg über Arthas ist eine komposition aus dem besten Blockbuster, dem besten Roman und dem besten Spiel, hinzu noch einen Soundtrack der die Seele eines Spielers ergreift und diese bannt und hinnauszerrt ist, dass eine Szene die wirklich jedem zu Herzen gehen soll.

Ein König der starb, der nicht aus Egoismus starb , ein guter König, der nur an sein Volk dachte, zwar durch Nerzhul getrieben , aber doch ein guter, innerlich heller König, der einen solch grausamen Tod starb. Vorallem ist die Szene zwischen seinem Vater und ihm so herzzerreißend, dass mir die Tränen rührten. Der selbstopfernde Akt von Bolvar , dass zu werden , was er am meisten hasst nur um seine Näheren zu Schutzen ist auch sehr Nachdenklich. Sollte man dies auch im richtigen Leben tun ? Ist es Närrisch ?

Im Allgemeinen meine ich , dass World of Warcraft nicht das Medien Ego-Shooter Spiel ist , wonach es immer gepriesen wird. Es ist ein Rollenspiel , ein Rollenspiel, dass es schafft den Menschen durch inovative Quests, Geschichten , Taktiken und vorallem Menschen weiter zu bilden. Ihr werdet vielleicht  mir mit Spott gegenüber tretten , mit Hohn oder auch einfach nur gelächter , doch ich meine , wenn ein Mensch sich wirklich mit so einem Meisterwerk beschäftigt, dass er vielleicht mehr lernt sei es über Soziale Kompetenzen , Taktisches Denkekn , logisches Denken  oder vielleicht sogar Vokabular, als er es mit einem Lexika über diese Themen hätte schaffen können.

Es ist wie Final Fantasy 7 oder 8, ich habe bei Aeriths Tod geweint und dann wirklich , eine ganze CD darüber nachgedacht, was ich falsch gemacht habe , warum sie sterben musste, genau das selbe in 8 nur in einer anderen Form. Vieleicht sollte man dieses Argument mal im Medien Krieg ansprechen und es nicht nur als Spiel ansehen , sondern als eine Erfahrung , fürs Leben.

Ende von Mir.


----------



## Chillers (31. August 2010)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Der traurigste Moment in einem Videospiel ?
> Vieles ist traurig, sei es , dass alle deine Freunde das Spiel verlassen haben und du alleine darstehst. Was mir schon passiert ist.
> Das sich deine wohl geliebte Gilde auflöst ? Auch passiert
> Oder ,dass du merkst , dass du selbst deine Leidenschaft zu etwas verlierst oder jemanden verlassen musst.
> ...



Es ehrt dich, diese Gefühle zu haben.
Aber da draußen passieren jeden Tag mehr schlimme Sachen als Aeriths virtueller Tod.

Also weinen ja, aber wegen einem künstlichen char ? In einem Spiel?

Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen. Und weinen deswegen auch nicht.


----------



## Ereko (1. September 2010)

Als ich mit wow aufgehört hatte und einer guten Freundin von mir mit der ich wow seit mein account exestiert hatte zusammen wow gespielt hatte und sie auch im Rl mehrmals getroffen hatte sagen musste das ich aufhör und sie fast es heulen angefangen hatte und ich dan ebenfalls...das war für ich einer der emotionalsten wow momente.


----------



## Lornorr (1. September 2010)

ich finde es im allgemeinen sehr traurig, dass man so viele erinnerungen an alte abenteuer hat, jedoch viele der chars, mit denen man diese erlebt hat einfach verschwunden/inaktiv sind...


----------



## Kiligen (1. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Es ehrt dich, diese Gefühle zu haben.
> Aber da draußen passieren jeden Tag mehr schlimme Sachen als Aeriths virtueller Tod.
> 
> Also weinen ja, aber wegen einem künstlichen char ? In einem Spiel?
> ...



Dies ist ein etwas ungewöhnlicher Vorgang, vorallem wenn man bedenkt , dass das Spiel fiktiv ist. Doch ich meine, das es einfach traurig ist. Es ist nicht traurig , dass Sie - speziell an Sie - nun Ingame nicht mehr verfügbar ist , sondern eher , dass man ihren Charakter nicht mehr erleben kann. Den vorallem versuche Programmierer die Spielcharakter immer Menschlicher wirken zulassen, dabei erhält jeder Charakter einen Individuelles Charakter Profil. Die Trauer rührt mich einfach, weil ich selbst mich nicht als Spieler sondern Begleiter sehe. Ich bin nicht der Mensch der gerne nur einen Charakter kontrolliert , ich versetze mich in seine Lage und kann , dass ganze dann verstehen. Dadurch kommen sowohl traurige, als auch freudens erweckende sowie Lustige Momente zustande. Klingt zwar nach einen Nerd , aber es sieht eher aus, als ob ich ein Rollenspiel mehr als Drama den als Spiel sehe.


----------



## Chillers (1. September 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> ich finde es im allgemeinen sehr traurig, dass man so viele erinnerungen an alte abenteuer hat, jedoch viele der chars, mit denen man diese erlebt hat einfach verschwunden/inaktiv sind...



Besonders, man lachte, man SPRACH und hing´einfach nur herum in Goldshire oder so, um dann die Deathmines wieder unsicher zu machen. Man kannte die Leute einfach...länger.
Und- die Leuts waren am nächsten Tag noch da!

Das Gespräch fällt weg im mom und man merkt - es ist das, was uns ausmacht im Gegensatz zu Schimpansen (oder anderen Primaten). öfföff


----------



## Chillers (1. September 2010)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Dies ist ein etwas ungewöhnlicher Vorgang, vorallem wenn man bedenkt , dass das Spiel fiktiv ist. Doch ich meine, das es einfach traurig ist. Es ist nicht traurig , dass Sie - speziell an Sie - nun Ingame nicht mehr verfügbar ist , sondern eher , dass man ihren Charakter nicht mehr erleben kann. Den vorallem versuche Programmierer die Spielcharakter immer Menschlicher wirken zulassen, dabei erhält jeder Charakter einen Individuelles Charakter Profil. Die Trauer rührt mich einfach, weil ich selbst mich nicht als Spieler sondern Begleiter sehe. Ich bin nicht der Mensch der gerne nur einen Charakter kontrolliert , ich versetze mich in seine Lage und kann , dass ganze dann verstehen. Dadurch kommen sowohl traurige, als auch freudens erweckende sowie Lustige Momente zustande. Klingt zwar nach einen Nerd , aber es sieht eher aus, als ob ich ein Rollenspiel mehr als Drama den als Spiel sehe.



Hm, schon sympathisch. Ich sehe das nicht als nerd oder dass Sie einer sind. Aber ich würde das Spiel WoW auch nicht als Drama empfinden. 
Ich sehe/empfinde das Spiel als Spiel und Entwicklungen da als dramatisch oder eben schlecht von meiner Warte aus. Da kann ich mich auch drüber aufregen, aber der Ärger ist schnell verpufft, weil andere Dinge wichtiger sind.

Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, was ich im RL eben als dramatisch empfinde. Und da weine ich denn auch.


----------



## stolenname (1. September 2010)

Auf jeden Fall die Questreihe um Morgan Ladimore, sein Schicksal ist einfach mitreißend. Dann Bridensbrads Heldentat in Eiskrone, die dann doch so ein, wenn auch unerwartetes, schönes Ende nimmt. Die Quest "Dafür sind Freunde da..." hat mich auch so sehr mitgenommen, dass ich danach wutentbrannt alles, was ich an Geißel gefunden habe mit reinster Heiligmagie einebnete.

Ich finde es schön immer wieder zu bemerken, wie viel Herz letztendlich in dieses Spiel einfließt.


----------



## Quovenja (1. September 2010)

Das Ende der Unterstadt Quest auf Seiten der Horde, nach der Pforte des Zorns war ganz schön emotional. Also da wo Trall und (ich glaube) Saurfang sich da auf die Stiegen setzen. 

Oder auch der Tod und das anschließende Event nach Saurfang in ICC ist recht heftig. Eine in meiner Gilde schaltet immer ihre Kopfhöhrer aus weil sie den Vater nicht weinen hören kann.^^ *ich find das i-wie süß*

In meiner alten Gilde konnt ich mal nen Krieger kennen lernen. Mit dem hab ich endlos lang gequestet. Immer Spaß gehabt. Wie zb. in UnGoro, waren grad am reggen und aufeinmal brüllt er im Chat. "die bene schnell machen / PASSuj dsfügl" und ich "OK" (hab nicht gewusst was er meinte) dann er wieder  "WEG" aufeinmal sehe ich, das so ein großer Dino direkt in unsere Richtung kommt. Mann was haben wir gelacht. Oder in Silithus: Haben alles vertiggequestet und dann meinte ich mal kurz "Greif den Flugmeister an" "Mach du doch" "Ja, das mach ich aber nur naggisch weil ich keine Repkosten farmen will" Hab mich ausgezogen und BÄM..., Genau so wie der Boxkampf mitten in Winterquell. Die Screenshots hab ich heute noch. 

Was ich auch herzergreifend fand. Zwei aus unserer Gilde haben inGame geheiratet. Da kamen auch ziemlich viele zusammen aus der ganzen Stadt und unser Tankheal war der Priester (Paladin) und hat einen ganzen Text zusammengeschrieben. Und nach dem "Ja, ich will" gabs ein Feuerwerk in der Kirche. 

Aber dann wurde die Gilde aufgelöst, denn die Gildenleiterin und der Gildenleiter waren ein Paar, dass sich leider getrennt hat. Waren unglaublich süß die beiden. 

Die Quest im Hinterland fand ich auch emotional. Die, wo man den kleinen Greifen befreien muss.


----------



## Davatar (1. September 2010)

Der einzige traurige Moment bei mir in WoW war, als wir mit 24 Mann am Eingang von Hyjal standen und der Raidleiter erzählt, dass unser 25. Mann nicht kommen wird, da er an Lungenkrebs gestorben ist.

Aber im Spiel selbst fand ich nichts traurig. Man kann sich ja mit den zig Millionen NPCs auch nicht wirklich identifizieren, zumal man bei den wenigsten mehr als ne Hand voll Quests absolviert.


----------



## Mollari (1. September 2010)

Das war einmal zviel.


----------



## Mollari (1. September 2010)

Und das war zweimal zuviel, tut mir leid.


----------



## Mollari (1. September 2010)

Erst die Erinnerung muss uns offenbaren
die Gnade, die das Schicksal uns verlieh.
Wir wissen stets nur das wir glücklich waren,
doch das wir glücklich sind, wissen wir nie.

 - Goethe

Ich denke das gilt auch für viele viele Momente in WoW. Seit 5 Jahren nun reise ich durch diese Welt. Ich habe Menschen kennengelernt und wieder verloren. Ich habe Freude und Trauer geteilt. Jeden Tag denke ich daran, dass auch ich mich nicht immer richtig verhalten habe. Und jeden Tag gestehe ich mir ein, nicht perfekt zu sein, auch meine Fehler zu haben und gerade deswegen Nachsicht mit anderen zu üben.

Wo die Reise hingeht? Wer kann das wissen? Wir haben letzten Samstag 4jähriges Gildenjubiläum gefeiert. Ich habe keinem dieser Menschen jemals persönlich in die Augen geschaut. Aber ihre Stimmen begleiten mich schon sehr lange. Sie wissen Dinge, die andere nicht wissen, obwohl ich ihnen täglich in die Augen schaue.

Gibt es eine Grenze für Vertrauen? Ich denke nicht. Zuneigung, Freundschaft und Zusammenhalt sind nicht an etwas gebunden das ich anfassen kann. Was ist mit den Menschen die an ihren Gott glauben? Dürfen sie beim ihm nicht Zuflucht und Trost suchen?

In diesem Thread gibt es mehr Hoffnung und Lichtblicke als ich zu träumen gewagt hätte. Denn abseits von Gearscore, abseits von armseligen Gestalten die nicht wissen wohin mit ihren Aggressionen und ihrem Frust, abseits von allem schlechten was die Anonymität des Internets hervorgebracht hat, lese ich hier zum ersten mal seit langem wieder, warum sich das alles gelohnt hat.


----------



## doldin (1. September 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bis jetzt mit Spielern in WoW keine sehr tiefe Emotionale Bindung. Ich bin seit Jannuar in einer echt netten Gilde wo ich auch ein paar schon in RL getroffen habe. Zu denen besteht ein Verhältnis, dass ich als Ingame-Freundschaft bezeichnen würde. Kein Vergleich zu richtigen Freunden aber ja...ich mag sie...
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls gab es eine Situation wo ich echt nachdenklich wurde.
> ...



Hallo 
Ich kenne das sehr gut und ich weiss wie es ist.
Meiner Freundin geht es ähnlich, sie kann nicht sprechen und ist auch körperlich eingeschränkt z.b  reagiert sie nicht so schnell mit dem Char und hat deshalb Angst in einer Grp zu versagen.
Wir haben es schon oft erlebt wie andere ausfallend wurden weil sie nicht so flink war wie sie, aber sie ist eine gute Spielerin wenn man auf sie eingeht und hilft. 

Sie hat z.z eine Tank Paladina  im aufbau und hat spass an ihr und sie kann auch gut tanken, nur sie getraut sich nciht in eine ini geschweige den diese zu tanken aus Angst das man sie nieder macht weil sie nicht so schnell ist wie die über equipten  Tanks, und auch weil sie eine schlechte Orientierung hat.

Wir sind schon über drei Jahre ein Paar und haben schon viele traurige Momente erlebt. Sind schon aus mehrern Gilden raus weil sie oft einfach übergangen wurde oder schwer Beleidigt.. es tut mir jedesmal weh wenn ich sie wieder total am boden erlebe weil wieder einer dieser Spacken meinte was besseres zu sein.

grüssse


----------



## RedShirt (1. September 2010)

Als kleiner Einwurf:

Wenn jemand jemanden heruntermacht, weil er/sie nicht hören/sprechen kann, find ich das unter aller Kanone... *hutschnur hochgeht*

Körperliche oder andere Beeinträchtigen gibts nunmal - warum müssen da manche drauf herumhacken...

Ich versteh es einfach nicht...


----------



## Skylo (1. September 2010)

ich stimme der youtube antwort "schwuchtel" völlig zu


----------



## Gerti (1. September 2010)

Ich musste letztens erfahren, dass sich ein Pärchen, mit dem wir öfters geraidet haben sich getrennt hat und daraufhin der Kerl selbstmord begangen hat :/
Irgendwie nimmts einen doch ein wenig mit, wenn man schon länger was zusammen gemacht hat (auch wenns nur Raiden war) und derjenige nimmt sich dann das Leben.

Aber mal was anderes:
Was hat eigentlich die kleinere UNterschrift zum Topic zu bedeuten?!
"WoW ist eine Welt mit weniger als 6 Kontinenten!"

Was will man uns damit sagen? Bzw, was hat es generell mit dem Topic zu tun? o.O


----------



## Sodreok (1. September 2010)

Als is gemerkt habe das WoW nix bringt haha


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ja, das hat was.
> 
> Ich persönlich glaube den Schilderungen hier nur zur Hälfte.
> Da stirbt wer am Herzklabaster und 3 Tage später läuft noch WoW? Und welche Eltern alarmieren Polizei ehe sie selbst nachsehen?
> ...



Du mußt es nicht glauben wenn du das nicht willst.

- Aber mein Pc schaltet sich nie aus (Kein Standbye Modus)
- Ich habe nur gesagt das WoW noch an war, sein Charakter war natürlich ausgeloggt 
- Ts schaltet sich auch nie aus 
- Wenn die Eltern ca 100 km weiter weg wohnen alarmiere Ich persönlich auch zuerst die Polizei das die mal nachschauen (dafür sind die Cops da)


Und jetzt geh in deinen Keller wo heile Welt ist, wenn du magst

/not amused

Nighttauren


----------



## giorgios1993 (2. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der einzige traurige Moment bei mir in WoW war, als wir mit 24 Mann am Eingang von Hyjal standen und der Raidleiter erzählt, dass unser 25. Mann nicht kommen wird, da er an Lungenkrebs gestorben ist.
> 
> Aber im Spiel selbst fand ich nichts traurig. Man kann sich ja mit den zig Millionen NPCs auch nicht wirklich identifizieren, zumal man bei den wenigsten mehr als ne Hand voll Quests absolviert.



Das ist richtig heftig...


----------



## giorgios1993 (2. September 2010)

doldin schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich kenne das sehr gut und ich weiss wie es ist.
> Meiner Freundin geht es ähnlich, sie kann nicht sprechen und ist auch körperlich eingeschränkt z.b  reagiert sie nicht so schnell mit dem Char und hat deshalb Angst in einer Grp zu versagen.
> Wir haben es schon oft erlebt wie andere ausfallend wurden weil sie nicht so flink war wie sie, aber sie ist eine gute Spielerin wenn man auf sie eingeht und hilft.
> ...



oO wie süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *RührenD*


----------



## Kitzuina (2. September 2010)

stolenname schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall die Questreihe um Morgan Ladimore, sein Schicksal ist einfach mitreißend. Dann Bridensbrads Heldentat in Eiskrone, die dann doch so ein, wenn auch unerwartetes, schönes Ende nimmt. Die Quest "Dafür sind Freunde da..." hat mich auch so sehr mitgenommen, dass ich danach wutentbrannt alles, was ich an Geißel gefunden habe mit reinster Heiligmagie einebnete.
> 
> Ich finde es schön immer wieder zu bemerken, wie viel Herz letztendlich in dieses Spiel einfließt.



Auch WoW Spieler haben Gefühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muhmuhmuh (2. September 2010)

Die Questreihe in Kaltarra mit Keristrasza.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: hab sie grad mal wieder getötet!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. September 2010)

muhmuhmuh schrieb:


> PS: hab sie grad mal wieder getötet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weshalb denn? Um wieder traurig zu sein?


----------



## muhmuhmuh (2. September 2010)

50k ep und einen Umhang für meine Kriegerin.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (3. September 2010)

muhmuhmuh schrieb:


> 50k ep und einen Umhang für meine Kriegerin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Man könnte dich dann sozusagen als Auftragsmörder bezeichnen. Auftrag = Quest - Belohnung = Questbelohung bei erfolgreichem bestehen der Quest.


----------



## Norua (3. September 2010)

Als ich bemerkt habe das mir WoW wichtiger war als mein/e Bruder/Ausbildung

Achja und als mein Druide den Stab mal 9999999999 mal in SSC den Feralstab bekomen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anâkin-Nathrezim (3. September 2010)

In meiner ersten Gilde kannten sich die drei aktivsten Offiziere untereinander im RL sehr gut, ein Pärchen und ihr Nachbar(oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Irgendwann kam es dann im Spiel zu einem Streit über die Gildenbank. Der Nachbar hat der Frau vorgeworfen sich aus der Gildenbank zu bereichern wobei sie die Items Mats etc. daraus für andere Gildenmitglieder verwendet hat um denen unter die arme zu greiffen oder Buffzeugs für unsere Raids herzustellen.
Und ich finde es wirklich schwer traurig wenn man Leuten die man seid Jahren im RL kennt nicht traut wenn es um so etwas bales wie WoW geht


----------



## bestime (3. September 2010)

Ich muss euch ehrlich sagen, bei den meisten Momenten die ihr da erzählt hat, könnte man einfach nur heulen besonders wegen der Frau im Rollstuhl und die andere und und und.

Da ich ja der absolute "Unterstadt, Sylvanas" Fan bin hab ich mal so im Google und Youtube nachgesehen, weil ich mir gerne Videos anseh und normal lauf ich im Game herum sehe mir (wie viele Andere auch) die Umgebung an und denk mir nix dabei.
Dann hab ich mir das Video angesehen http://www.youtube.c...h?v=C_CTJNWPlCE und ich war echt schockiert. Ich wäre niemals auf die Idee gekommen, dass Unterstadt früher mal so aussah. Ich mein ok ich bin jetzt vielleicht ein Freak oder was auch immer ihr von mir denkt. Aber ich find das Video traurig oder auch das Video indem Sylvanas stirbt, Wehklagen der Hochgeborenen heisst das.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich Gott sei Dank nicht solche Geschichten zum Erzählen hab wie ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayer01 (3. September 2010)

push


----------



## Kitzuina (3. September 2010)

Anâkin-Nathrezim schrieb:


> In meiner ersten Gilde kannten sich die drei aktivsten Offiziere untereinander im RL sehr gut, ein Pärchen und ihr Nachbar(oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Man sagt ja "bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf", für Einige bezieht sich dieser Spruch auch auf WoW.


----------



## Zero-X (4. September 2010)

Mein nachdenklichster moment war eindeutig als meine Freundin mich gezwungen hat mit WoW auf zu hören. So viele leute haben mir zum abschied leb wohl gesagt was ich nicht gedacht hätte dabei war ich auch nie oft on oder so aber wenn habe ich gern geholfen und geredet. Aber ich kenne das weil ich denn 3 - 4 jahren die ich gespielt habe, effektiv vielleicht max 1,5, habe ich auch viele freunde verloren im Spiel die ich teilweise in RL kannte und auch solche die nicht.

Verstorben ist leider auch einer wir haben seinen Chara an seiner lieblings stelle ausloggen lassen und so und alle verabschiedet.

Im nachhineina hat das Spiel für mich nur gute Aspekte gehabt und ich freue mich wenn ich nach ein paar monaten Pause wieder online komme und die selben leute die mich verabschiedet haben mich freudig begrüßen und sich freuen. ^^

Bald ist es wieder so weit meine Frau hat entlich denn groll beigelegt und sieht das gelassener wenn ich nicht die Familie vergessen. Aber ich halte mich an die Regel das Familie Freunde Schule und Arbeit wichtiger sind als Zocken.


----------



## Scyp3r (4. September 2010)

Mein traurigster Moment war, als ich grade techno Mix/Handsup (bassstyler) hörte und mir während dessen die geschichte zwischen Maybell und Joe durchlas, weil mich das sehr an eine Szene aus meinem leben erinnerte...


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2010)

dustail schrieb:


> Als ich gemerkt habe, wie ich Minute für Minute meine Zeit verschwendet habe WoW zu spielen."Täglich min. zwei Stunden" hab ich mir gedacht damals, seitdem habe ich in diesen "mindestens" zwei Stunden Sport getrieben (Kraftsport, Joggen usw...)...nach und nach hab ich allgemein das Computerspielen sein gelassen, wiege nun ca.30kg weniger, habe meine Traumfigur und hab neue Hobbys gefunden, mit denen man später was erreichen könnte. Und das alles mit 17Jahren, einerseits danke ich WoW mir neue Wege geöffnet zu haben, andererseits denke ich an all die Tage, die ich mit WoW verbracht habe.



...und all die Zeit die du jetzt noch damit verbringst, oder was denkst du was das hier für ein Forum ist? Fehlt nur noch das du mir irgendwann den Wachturm in die Hand drücken willst...

p.s. wenn du jetzt 17 bist, 30kg durch (Kraft-)Sport verloren und deine Traumfigur erreicht hast , dann alles unter einem jahr, denn früher als mit 16 lässt dich kein seriöses studio anfangen zu trainieren. das führt sonst zu ziemlichen Verschleißerscheinungen die du im alter deutlich zu spüren bekommst. Sprich du willst mir erzählen du hast das alles in einem jahr geschafft? Träum weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## criatura (4. September 2010)

Der traurigste Moment (Post-)WoW ist meinerseits eher ein immer wieder aufflammendes Wehmutsgefühl.  Ein Super Spiel mit toller Geschichte wird von der Community kaputtgemacht. Einfach traurig. Aber wie alles hat auch das einen Sinn. Und wenn es nur dazu dient, die wenigen noch klaren Köpfe wieder mehr vom Rechner weg zu locken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutlos (4. September 2010)

Ich werde hier mal nicht Spielinhalte und RL in einen Topf werfen und mich auf ersteres beschränken.

Pamelas Puppe


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Zero-X schrieb:


> Mein nachdenklichster moment war eindeutig als meine Freundin mich gezwungen hat mit WoW auf zu hören. So viele leute haben mir zum abschied leb wohl gesagt was ich nicht gedacht hätte dabei war ich auch nie oft on oder so aber wenn habe ich gern geholfen und geredet. Aber ich kenne das weil ich denn 3 - 4 jahren die ich gespielt habe, effektiv vielleicht max 1,5, habe ich auch viele freunde verloren im Spiel die ich teilweise in RL kannte und auch solche die nicht.
> 
> Verstorben ist leider auch einer wir haben seinen Chara an seiner lieblings stelle ausloggen lassen und so und alle verabschiedet.
> 
> ...




Ich gebe deiner Frau recht. Solange du WoW nicht interessanter als deine findest, ist alles in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

criatura schrieb:


> Der traurigste Moment (Post-)WoW ist meinerseits eher ein immer wieder aufflammendes Wehmutsgefühl.  Ein Super Spiel mit toller Geschichte wird von der Community kaputtgemacht. Einfach traurig. Aber wie alles hat auch das einen Sinn. Und wenn es nur dazu dient, die wenigen noch klaren Köpfe wieder mehr vom Rechner weg zu locken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du kannst keine komplette Community ändern. Menschen sind nunmal nicht alle gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebering (5. September 2010)

Für mich war wohl der krasseste Moment vor nun gut 1 1/2 Jahren. Damals war ich noch auf dem Server Shattrath unterwegs. Als ich mit vor 4 Jahren mit WoW anfing, lernte ich nach gut ein paar Wochen 2 Leute kennen, die recht nett waren und mich auch in soweit unterstützt haben, WoW etwas besser zu verstehn. Ich hatte damals noch einen Krieger und die beiden anderen spielten jeweils einen Paladin. Gut 1 Jahr spielten wir zu dritt zusammen nach und nach unsere Chars hoch und hatten bis auf ein paar wenige negative Momente nur Positives. Wir schlossen uns auch gemeinsam einer Fungilde an. Allerdings trennten sich für mich, was die Gilde angeht, nach 3 Monaten erstmal die Wege, aufgrund einiger Streitigkeiten mit dem Gildenleiter. Ich zog es dann vor, in eine andere Gilde zu gehn, blieb aber mit beiden weiterhin in Kontakt, worauf sich einer dann mir auch Anschloss und ebenfalls die Gilde wechselte, inder auch ich nun war.

Das alles ging ein halbes Jahr lang gut, bis sich die Gilde inder ich war, teilweise auflöste, leider. Ich sprach mich damals mit dem Gildenleiter aus und ging wieder zurück in die alte. Der Paladin, der mir folgte, war mir mittlerweile nicht nur noch als ein Charname bekannt, sondern er kannte meinen sowie ich seinen RL-Namen. Der Kontakt zu dem anderen hilt sich in Grenzen, da auch er mittlerweile es Vorzog, in eine Raidgilde zu gehn. Nach einiger Zeit ging mir so einiges auf die Nerven, ich sah WoW nicht mehr als Spaß, sondern wollte mehr, hauptsache Raiden und zog zuerst um in eine Raidgilde, welche sich aber, aufgrund anscheinender Umstrukturierungen, auflöste. In der vergangenen WoW-Zeit lernte ich auch andere Spieler kennen und lernte sie auch zu schätzen. Also machte ich meine eigene Gilde auf, schlossen uns über Partnerschaft einer weiteren Gilde erstmal an und feierten zusammen auch Erfolge in Karazhan und später auch in den ersten 25er bis MH. Der Pala folgte mir weiterhin und hab ihn auch als guten Freund geschätzt. Kurz vor WotlK machte ich eine längere WoW (Zwangs)Pause aufgrund privater Probleme, kam aber mir erscheinen des Addons wieder. Alles war wie immer. Die Leute meiner Gilde, hatten sich nun der Partnergilde angeschlossen und 2 Wochen danach ging auch ich in diese Gilde. Der Paladin begrüßte mich recht freundlich und ich freute mich auch. Gildenintern schwammen wir mit dem aktuellsten Content mit, bis dann mit Erscheinen des Patches für PdK langsam alles den Bach runterging.

Streitigkeiten zwischen der Gildenleitung und der Gildenführung war eigentlich mit einer der Gründe, warum sich die Gilde langsam auflöste. Ein Teil hatte sich schon gelöst unter anderem war mein Freund, den ich seid anfang WoW kannte dabei. 

Bis dahin hört sich das alles nach einer erfundenen Geschichte an, aber leider Gottes ist das alles wahr. Nur 3 Tage später, als sie sich von der Gilde lösten, bekam ich ein whisper von jemandem, mit dem ich in der Gildenführung war. Es ging um den Paladin (meinen Freund). Anscheinend hatte er wieder Probleme mit einer seiner Krankheiten, die schonmal anscheinend über eine Chemo therapiert wurde. Sie wäre wieder ausgebrochen. Das sprach sich in der noch bestehenden Gilde in der ich war schnell rum, alle waren besorgt. Wie geht es ihm, wird es wieder, hören wir wieder was von ihm. Naja, einige Zeit später dann der Schock für die ganze Gilde. Er wäre an den folgen der Krankheit gestorben. Wir waren wirklich alle betrübt, die Sorgen ingame waren vergessen und zum ersten mal zeichnete sich in einem Spiel sowas wie menschliches Verhalten aus. 10 Spieler aus unsere Gilde haben wir für 8 Wochen nicht mehr gesehn, die hälfte davon nie wieder. Nur 2 Tage später ein weiterer Schock. Durch einen dummen Zufall, fanden wir heraus, das eben dieser Paladin uns allen Monatelange, bei mir sogar für Jahre etwas vorgespielt hat. Anstatt eines 32 jährigen, war es ein 14 jähriger Hosenscheißer, der nichts besseres zu tun hatte, als uns zum Narren zu halten, uns den Tot vorspielte und sich sicher fühlte über diese Anonymität des Internet.

Für mich und einige Andere hatte das zum Nachteil, einer war psychisch am Ende und musste sich therapieren lassen. Ein weiterer hat noch anderthalb Jahre danach Schwierigkeiten, Menschen zu Vertrauen. Ich frage mich noch heute, was geht in dem Kopf von solchen Leute vor? All dies hat nichts mehr mit einem Spiel zu tun, sonder wie man es in unserem Falle sieht, zerstören von Existenzen (hart ausgedrückt). Auch ich bin seitdem vorsichtiger, mit welchen Leuten ich mich Abgebe und versuche mich immer mehr von Online Games abzudriften. Wenn ich betrachte, wie oft ich die letzten Jahre vor dem Vorfall spielte und wie oft im Moment, sind das jetzt in der Ansicht auch unter Berücksichtigung meines RL in den letzten 6 Monaten eine Gesamtspielzeit von 2 Tagen. Ich beschränke mich nur noch auf Raids, wenn überhaupt. Darum an alle die das hier lesen nur ein Gedankengang. Passt auf mit wem ihr euch Ingame näher eingebt, nicht alle sagen leider die Wahrheit.

So nebenbei, ich bin auch nicht mehr der jüngste, wenn das an einigen Stellen den Eindruck hinterlassen haben sollte und kann nur den zukünftigen Spielern sehr viel Spaß wünschen. Ich hoffe das meine Erlebnisse eine Seltenheit bleiben...

MfG


----------



## Kitzuina (5. September 2010)

Sebering schrieb:


> Für mich war wohl der krasseste Moment vor nun gut 1 1/2 Jahren. Damals war ich noch auf dem Server Shattrath unterwegs. Als ich mit vor 4 Jahren mit WoW anfing, lernte ich nach gut ein paar Wochen 2 Leute kennen, die recht nett waren und mich auch in soweit unterstützt haben, WoW etwas besser zu verstehn. Ich hatte damals noch einen Krieger und die beiden anderen spielten jeweils einen Paladin. Gut 1 Jahr spielten wir zu dritt zusammen nach und nach unsere Chars hoch und hatten bis auf ein paar wenige negative Momente nur Positives. Wir schlossen uns auch gemeinsam einer Fungilde an. Allerdings trennten sich für mich, was die Gilde angeht, nach 3 Monaten erstmal die Wege, aufgrund einiger Streitigkeiten mit dem Gildenleiter. Ich zog es dann vor, in eine andere Gilde zu gehn, blieb aber mit beiden weiterhin in Kontakt, worauf sich einer dann mir auch Anschloss und ebenfalls die Gilde wechselte, inder auch ich nun war.
> 
> Das alles ging ein halbes Jahr lang gut, bis sich die Gilde inder ich war, teilweise auflöste, leider. Ich sprach mich damals mit dem Gildenleiter aus und ging wieder zurück in die alte. Der Paladin, der mir folgte, war mir mittlerweile nicht nur noch als ein Charname bekannt, sondern er kannte meinen sowie ich seinen RL-Namen. Der Kontakt zu dem anderen hilt sich in Grenzen, da auch er mittlerweile es Vorzog, in eine Raidgilde zu gehn. Nach einiger Zeit ging mir so einiges auf die Nerven, ich sah WoW nicht mehr als Spaß, sondern wollte mehr, hauptsache Raiden und zog zuerst um in eine Raidgilde, welche sich aber, aufgrund anscheinender Umstrukturierungen, auflöste. In der vergangenen WoW-Zeit lernte ich auch andere Spieler kennen und lernte sie auch zu schätzen. Also machte ich meine eigene Gilde auf, schlossen uns über Partnerschaft einer weiteren Gilde erstmal an und feierten zusammen auch Erfolge in Karazhan und später auch in den ersten 25er bis MH. Der Pala folgte mir weiterhin und hab ihn auch als guten Freund geschätzt. Kurz vor WotlK machte ich eine längere WoW (Zwangs)Pause aufgrund privater Probleme, kam aber mir erscheinen des Addons wieder. Alles war wie immer. Die Leute meiner Gilde, hatten sich nun der Partnergilde angeschlossen und 2 Wochen danach ging auch ich in diese Gilde. Der Paladin begrüßte mich recht freundlich und ich freute mich auch. Gildenintern schwammen wir mit dem aktuellsten Content mit, bis dann mit Erscheinen des Patches für PdK langsam alles den Bach runterging.
> 
> ...




Eine sehr bewegende Geschichte die wiedereinmal zeigt, dass es Leute gibt die die Anonymität des Internets für ihre niederen Triebe nutzen.  Dennoch kann man das nicht verallgemeinern. Glaube weiterhin an das Gute im Menschen.


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

nach 2 Jahren WoW kann ich mich an keine traurige oder nachdenkliche Szene erinnern.


----------



## Kitzuina (5. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> nach 2 Jahren WoW kann ich mich an keine traurige oder nachdenkliche Szene erinnern.




Wie kommt das? Blockst du gegenüber den Spielern ab, wenn sie mehr von dir wissen wollen?


----------



## Rußler (5. September 2010)

iwie passiert es in letzter Zeit ständig dass gute Kumpels , mit denen man seit jahren spielt aufhören....

naja, man kann es ihnen nicht übel nehmen....

*hust* WotLk


----------



## Suicique (5. September 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst den Geistheiler auf einem Berg im Brachland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein. Es bezieht sicht auf den Bruder vom Leader des Artteams. Soweit ich weiß waren es Zwillinge und der eine von beiden ist vor 3 Jahren verstorben. Blizzard hat ihm dann den Geist gewidmet.

Kann man auf www.sonsofthestorm.com nachlesen.


----------



## Howjin15 (5. September 2010)

Eredran schrieb:


> Also ich fands am traurigsten als Arthas starb also das Video ich mein ich kenne diesen Charakter seid dem es Warcraft 3 gibt und als ich das Video zum ersten mal sah wie er da auf dem Boden liegt also ich fands traurig^^




jau ... arthas war dann doch irgendwo auch ein kleiner held =)

Fänds besser wenner wie Mal'Ganis abgehaun wär...apropo was wurde wohl aus dem?

B2T:

mein traurigster moment war als ich nach 2 jahren meinen alten server leavte und Ingame freunde & gilde hinter mir ließ...


----------



## Kitzuina (5. September 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> jau ... arthas war dann doch irgendwo auch ein kleiner held =)
> 
> Fänds besser wenner wie Mal'Ganis abgehaun wär...apropo was wurde wohl aus dem?
> 
> ...




Warum hast du denn den Server gewechselt?


----------



## Gerti (5. September 2010)

@Kitzuina

Ah, wo du jetzt mal da bist, magst du mir erklären, was die Threadbeschreibung bedeuten soll?
Also das "WoW ist eine Welt mit weniger als 6 Kontinenten". Ich bin noch nicht dahintergekommen, in wiefern das mit dem Thema zusammen hängt.

Schonmal danke.


----------



## Kitzuina (5. September 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> @Kitzuina
> 
> Ah, wo du jetzt mal da bist, magst du mir erklären, was die Threadbeschreibung bedeuten soll?
> Also das "WoW ist eine Welt mit weniger als 6 Kontinenten". Ich bin noch nicht dahintergekommen, in wiefern das mit dem Thema zusammen hängt.
> ...




Auch sowas macht einen Nachdenklich. Eine WoW mit weniger als 6 Kontinente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathan (5. September 2010)

Also Ich hatte auch keine traurigen Momente in WoW
Gildenauflösung->Man kann mit den Spielern mit denen man gerne spielt immernoch zusammen spielen (auch ohne gilde)
Freund hört mit WoW auf-> Man kann dank Facebook, ICQ, MSN noch in Kontakt bleiben wenn man das will.


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Wie kommt das? Blockst du gegenüber den Spielern ab, wenn sie mehr von dir wissen wollen?



Ich hab zwar in WoW einige Freundschaften geschlossen aber diese Freundschaften waren nicht so stark dass sie mich emotional beinflusst hätten.
Ich finde WoW ist einfach kein Spiel der Emotionen von der Story oder den Ereignissen. Und die Zwischenmenschlichen Dinge haben ja weniger mit WoW zutun.


----------



## Wizzle (5. September 2010)

Als einer aus meiner exgilde aufgehört hat Wow zu spielen, der hatte sich richtig gut einen Abgang überlegt wir so einen gang gemacht wo wir alle salutiert haben während er es alleine mit Kazzak aufgenommen hat (was damals unmöglich war) wir den Kazzak umgehauen und haben dann eine "Beerdigung" gemacht und aufwiedersehen gesagt.


----------



## Kitzuina (5. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Und die Zwischenmenschlichen Dinge haben ja weniger mit WoW zutun.




Die haben durchaus etwas mit WoW zu tun, denn diese Kontakte sind durch WoW entstanden.


----------



## Arasouane (5. September 2010)

Jemanden kennenzulernen, dessen Frau seine Tochter in der Badewanne ertränkt hat. Postnatale Depression. Da ich da selbst erst eine Tochter bekommen hatte, musste ich offline gehen, weil mir kotzübel wurde.

Dann hab ich wohl aus Selbstschutz gedacht, ich bin auf nen Emo reingefallen. Hab dann aber sein fakten vom Gespräch gesammelt und google angeworfen. Tatsächlich war der Bericht in einem Zeitungsarchiv von dieser Kindstötung zu finden. 

Der Mutter kann ich nix vorwerfen, so grauenhaft die Tat auch ist. Das Kind zu kriegen und dann 7 Tage alleine zu sein müssen (kein familiärer Background) können nur sehr starke Persönlichkeiten ertragen ohne dabei zu zerbrechen.

Also, die nachdenklichsten MOmente sind bei mir immer, wenn ich auf soziale Grenzfälle treffe. 

Lg


----------



## MyLuluForEve (5. September 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Jemanden kennenzulernen, dessen Frau seine Tochter in der Badewanne ertränkt hat. Postnatale Depression. Da ich da selbst erst eine Tochter bekommen hatte, musste ich offline gehen, weil mir kotzübel wurde.
> 
> Dann hab ich wohl aus Selbstschutz gedacht, ich bin auf nen Emo reingefallen. Hab dann aber sein fakten vom Gespräch gesammelt und google angeworfen. Tatsächlich war der Bericht in einem Zeitungsarchiv von dieser Kindstötung zu finden.
> 
> ...




boahhh isch das krass. die mudda hat aba trotzdem schult


----------



## Juvenile (7. September 2010)

also heulen musst ich noch nicht aber traurig fand ich die todesritter quest relativ am anfang ( ca. lvl 55) und heißt Eine Besondere Überraschung
die ist je nach volk verschieden bei mir wars eine Nachtelfin (bin selber Nachtelf) die man töten muss... dann erfährt man als man mit ihr redet dass sie einen schon seit der kindheit kennt (bevor man todesritter wurde) und dass ihr befreundet war und sie bittet einen sie nicht zu töten
aber letztendlich muss man sie doch töten 

das find ich voll grausam deshalb denk ich das is die traurigste q in WOW


----------



## Kitzuina (7. September 2010)

Juvenile schrieb:


> also heulen musst ich noch nicht aber traurig fand ich die todesritter quest relativ am anfang ( ca. lvl 55) und heißt Eine Besondere Überraschung
> die ist je nach volk verschieden bei mir wars eine Nachtelfin (bin selber Nachtelf) die man töten muss... dann erfährt man als man mit ihr redet dass sie einen schon seit der kindheit kennt (bevor man todesritter wurde) und dass ihr befreundet war und sie bittet einen sie nicht zu töten
> aber letztendlich muss man sie doch töten
> 
> das find ich voll grausam deshalb denk ich das is die traurigste q in WOW




Das ist ja fast wie einen Freund töten...

Schon traurig...


----------



## Canariius (7. September 2010)

Wir hatten einen Spieler in der Gilde, der längere Zeit offline war. 

Irgendwann wurde ich von einem seiner Reallifefreunde auf ihn angesprochen und musste erfahren das er einen tödlichen Autounfall hatte.


----------



## Taurinolin (7. September 2010)

Nachdenklich hat mich gemacht,wo ich damals in BC ein Arenamatch gegen 2 Heiler hatte und sie später ins TS gekommen waren und kackendreist behauptet haben das sie ein Arbeitsloses Pärchen sind die auf Router Disconnect spielen...nach 3 1/2 Stunden waren sie dann letztendlich besiegt aber wieviel langweile muss man haben für sowas,wie arm ist so etwas...kann ich bis heute nicht verstehen. Da sieht man wie kaputt manche Leute in WoW sind.


----------



## Kaputo (7. September 2010)

Moin zusammen

Mein traurigster Moment in WOW war, als eine Spielerin vor 4 Jahren aus unsere ehemaligen Gilde raus ist um WOW aus beruflichen Gründen zu verlassen.Ihr Name war Rihana und war eine Elfen Schurkin und heirateten sogar in der Elfenhaupstadt.Ich denke heute noch an sie und werde sie bestimmt nie vergessen.

LG Kaputo	Realm Malfurion


----------



## Kearon (7. September 2010)

Als meine beste Freundin mit WoW aufhören musste. Es gab eine Menge Ärger, da ihr Mann wahnsinnig eifersüchtig auf mich war. Wir hatten zu der Zeit zusammen zwei Charakterpärchen gespielt. Einmal Hexenmeister/Druidin und einmal Jäger/Magierin. Es hat mir das Herz gebrochen, als sie Nachts von ihrem Mann gezwungen wurde alle Chars zu löschen. Ich habe den Hexer und den kleinen Jäger nie wieder an gefasst. Auch heute noch renne ich durch Questgebiete wo wir mit so viel Spaß und sehr lustigen Momenten zusammen gelevelt haben. In solchen Momenten möchte ich das Spiel am liebsten deinstallieren.

Auch sehr traurig hat mich gestimmt, als ich erfuhr, dass mein bester Kumpel ingame Lungenkrebs hat. 

Ich bin halt allgemein ein Mensch, der beim questen, raiden, etc nicht den anderen Charakter, sondern meist den Menschen dahinter sieht. Das hat mir schon Freundschaften beschert, die bis ins RL reichten. Leider hat diese Einstellung auch zur Folge, dass man oftmals emotional getroffen wird.

Und an alle Flamer: Es ist Eure Wahl nur die Pixel an einem Charakter zu sehen. Vergesst aber nicht, dass WoW, wie auch jedes andere gute MMO Game eigentlich erst durch seine Community, also die Menschen hinter den Pixeln, richtig gut wird.

LG Kearon


----------



## Inaigun (7. September 2010)

Ich spiele WoW seit Release und war eigentlich nur in einer Gilde, in Classic war ich doch eher selten mit raiden in BC war ich dann voll dabei, da war es dann besonders toll was wir alles erlebt haben, klasse Zeit.
Dann kam Woltk, es waren zwar nicht mehr so viele wie zuvor aber wir waren noch so einiges an Spielern, irgendwann hatte ich beim leveln, wo ich doch sehr schnell war, keine Lust mehr und habe eine Pause gemacht. Nach 2 Wochen WoW wieder angerühert und wir waren aufeinmal nur noch ein paar Leute in der Gilde, irgendwie hat ein Teil sich abgespaltet zu was neuem. Habe dann eine sehr lange WoW Pause gemacht bis vor paar Wochen.
Tja und heute bin ich noch in der Gilde und sonst noch 4 andere Chars, aber die sind alle inaktiv. Aus meiner Flist spielt kein einziger mehr aus meiner alten Gilde. Das ist sehr traurig, weiß garnicht was mit den Leuten los ist, warum wir uns damals aufgeteilt haben bzw. warum alles kaputt ging. Passend dazu läuft mein eigentlicher Main auch noch im epischen BC Raidequip rum, mir fehlt die gute alte Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist schon richtig übel wieviele Leute da aufgehört haben, merke auch immer mehr jetzt, es gibt viele neue WoW Spieler und garnicht so viele Spieler die Classic bzw. BC richtig erlebt haben, wie man vllt .denken würde.


----------



## Kitzuina (7. September 2010)

Inaigun schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW seit Release und war eigentlich nur in einer Gilde, in Classic war ich doch eher selten mit raiden in BC war ich dann voll dabei, da war es dann besonders toll was wir alles erlebt haben, klasse Zeit.
> Dann kam Woltk, es waren zwar nicht mehr so viele wie zuvor aber wir waren noch so einiges an Spielern, irgendwann hatte ich beim leveln, wo ich doch sehr schnell war, keine Lust mehr und habe eine Pause gemacht. Nach 2 Wochen WoW wieder angerühert und wir waren aufeinmal nur noch ein paar Leute in der Gilde, irgendwie hat ein Teil sich abgespaltet zu was neuem. Habe dann eine sehr lange WoW Pause gemacht bis vor paar Wochen.
> Tja und heute bin ich noch in der Gilde und sonst noch 4 andere Chars, aber die sind alle inaktiv. Aus meiner Flist spielt kein einziger mehr aus meiner alten Gilde. Das ist sehr traurig, weiß garnicht was mit den Leuten los ist, warum wir uns damals aufgeteilt haben bzw. warum alles kaputt ging. Passend dazu läuft mein eigentlicher Main auch noch im epischen BC Raidequip rum, mir fehlt die gute alte Zeit
> 
> ...




Alte Leute gehen und neue Leute kommen.


Der Zyklus des WoW-daseins.


----------



## Timebreaker (7. September 2010)

Möchte meine kleine aber für mich persöhnlich dennoch sehr emotionale geschichte auch preis geben 

BC Zeit Insel Quelende Ananas ( Quel Danas ) 

Ich war abends meine Daylies machen und wie es so war auf der insel , pvp zeichen in den augen gehabt !!!!
war gerade diese siegel von den blutelfen typen sammeln , sah 3 Hordler auf ner Nachtelf priesterin rumhauen .
" /s feige seid ihr nich oder ? " 
das war zu der zeit mein todesurteil was meinen ruf auf zuluhed anging 
naja die hordler liesen sie in ruhe ... 
auf einmal ZACK nachtelfe ausgeloggt 
ok....
weiter daylies gemacht 
"/w hey danke dir "
Oo... 2ter account der nachtelfe .. nach stunden langen chaten liefen wir zusammen über die insel
angreifende allys währte sie mit übernehmen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war schon cool
irgendwan traffen wir uns im ts und hey die frau war sympathisch <3
das ging mehrere wochen so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jedoch hatte ich einen abend kara raid gilden intern meine gildis waren cool drauf und ließen sie vor kara auch inruhe 
auf einmal war sie außm ts Oo
und dann ausgeloggt /winken / kuss war das letzte was ich von ihr hörte 
seid dem isse nich mehr auffindbar 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade eigentlich aber das war definitiv der emotionalste moment in meiner wow laufbahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

meine geschichte war auch komisch.

ich war in ner gilde wo ich das einzige mädchen war, mit 15 anderen kerlen. einerseits war das cool, weil ich immer alles bekommen habe was ich wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber die jungs wollten immer etwas zurück...

stöhnen im ts u.s.w...

irgendwann mal kam es zu nem realtreffen mit der gilde. am anfang war das ganz nett, wir haben über gott und die welt gesprochen, aber je mehr alkohol getrunken wurde, desto niedriger war die hemmschwelle der jungs.

beim treffen waren wir übrigens 8 leute ( 7 jungs + ich)

als sie ganz viel intus hatten, haben mir ein paar der jungs immer angefasst und sind mir stark auf die pelle gerückt. die zuschauer fanden das wahrscheinlich lustig, weil sie nur gelacht haben. 

irgendwann kam es dazu, dass vier jungs mich aufeinmal festgehalten und zwei andere mich ausgezogen haben. ich war komplett nackt... ich habe mich voll erniedrigt gefühlt. sie haben videos und fotos von mir gemacht. irgendwann klingelte der nachbar, weil die musik zu laut war. das sah ich die möglichkeit abzuhauen, zog vorher meine klamotten an und rannte weg.

ich bin aus der gilde ausgetreten und habe den server gewechselt...

ich kann von glück reden, dass ich nicht vergewaltigt worden bin.

deswegen werde ich nie wieder eine freundliche beziehung zu wow usern eingehen. in meiner neuen gilde sind zwar alle nett, aber ich habe einfach angst.


es hat mir sehr viel überwindung gekostet das zu schreiben und deswegen bitte ich euch keine dummen kommentare dazu zu schreiben. bin jetzt gerade fast am heulen.


----------



## Philine (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> meine geschichte war auch komisch.
> 
> ich war in ner gilde wo ich das einzige mädchen war, mit 15 anderen kerlen. einerseits war das cool, weil ich immer alles bekommen habe was ich wollte
> 
> ...



alleine bei sowas als gegenleistung wäre ich gegangen !!!

und wenn du das gemacht hast also das stöhnen im ts dann wundert mich irgendwie garnichts mehr.


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> alleine bei sowas als gegenleistung wäre ich gegangen !!!
> 
> und wenn du das gemacht hast also das stöhnen im ts dann wundert mich irgendwie garnichts mehr.




das war ja nur stöhnen und als gegenleistung habe ich alles bekommen was ich wollte. immer als erste das beste equip, gold, den ganzen wow-luxus.


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2010)

Nicht lustig!


----------



## Philine (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> das war ja nur stöhnen und als gegenleistung habe ich alles bekommen was ich wollte. immer als erste das beste equip, gold, den ganzen wow-luxus.



*nur stöhnen ....*

nein sorry bei sowas kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln !


----------



## Lily:) (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> das war ja nur stöhnen und als gegenleistung habe ich alles bekommen was ich wollte. immer als erste das beste equip, gold, den ganzen wow-luxus.



Was dir passiert ist, ist sicher schrecklich.
(vorausgesetzt, es ist eine wahre Geschichte)

Allerdings: Du gehst auf ein Treffen von Typen, die wollen, dass du im ts stöhnst? 
Ich hoffe mal, du hast deine Naivität mittlerweile abgelegt.
Nett ausgedrückt.


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2010)

Die ganze "Geschichte" ist in etwa so glaubhaft wie eine Amtsantrittsrede eines Politikers.


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> *nur stöhnen ....*
> 
> nein sorry bei sowas kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln !



ich habe ja auch nicht gedacht, dass das solche schweine sind. wegen sowas habe ich echt probleme mit anderen menschen eine beziehung (ob freundschaftlich oder in der liebe) aufzubauen.


----------



## Philine (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ich habe ja auch nicht gedacht, dass das solche schweine sind. wegen sowas habe ich echt probleme mit anderen menschen eine beziehung (ob freundschaftlich oder in der liebe) aufzubauen.



mal einfach so gefragt wielange ist das her?


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die ganze "Geschichte" ist in etwa so glaubhaft wie eine Amtsantrittsrede eines Politikers.




genau das habe ich mir gedacht. so ein scheiß. ich habe mein herz ausgeschüttet, weil ich endlich die kraft hatte darüber zu schreiben und ich habe noch extra darum gebeten dumme kommentare zu unterlassen und was kommt wieder????

weißt du wie man sich fühlt, wenn man fast vergewaltigt worden ist? nein, weißt du nicht! also halt dein dummen mund und kümmere dich um deine angelegenheit.


so einen schlechten menschen wie du habe ich lange nciht mehr gesehen. ein ganz schlechter mensch bist du. wirklich schlecht!!!!


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> mal einfach so gefragt wielange ist das her?




fast 2 jahre. ich habe es in mir reingefressen und das nicht nur symbolisch gemeint. in den zwei jahren habe ich 25 kg zu genommen, weil ich keinen anderen weg wusste wie ich meinen schmerz verbessern konnte.


----------



## Lily:) (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> genau das habe ich mir gedacht. so ein scheiß. ich habe mein herz ausgeschüttet, weil ich endlich die kraft hatte darüber zu schreiben und ich habe noch extra darum gebeten dumme kommentare zu unterlassen und was kommt wieder????
> 
> weißt du wie man sich fühlt, wenn man fast vergewaltigt worden ist? nein, weißt du nicht! also halt dein dummen mund und kümmere dich um deine angelegenheit.
> 
> ...



In der Anonymität des Internets glaubt man nicht alles, was man liest.
Ist doch ganz normal.

Lass diese Kommentare einfach abprallen, er kann es nicht besser wissen.
Das macht ihn nicht zum schlechten Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Was dir passiert ist, ist sicher schrecklich.
> (vorausgesetzt, es ist eine wahre Geschichte)
> 
> Allerdings: Du gehst auf ein Treffen von Typen, die wollen, dass du im ts stöhnst?
> ...




ja, ich war naiv. aber die waren doch so nett und man hat sich im spiel fast 2 jahre gekannt. ich habe die leute als gute kumpels empfunden. würdest du dich denn nicht mit guten kumpels treffen?


----------



## Lily:) (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ja, ich war naiv. aber die waren doch so nett und man hat sich im spiel fast 2 jahre gekannt. ich habe die leute als gute kumpels empfunden. würdest du dich denn nicht mit guten kumpels treffen?



Nicht bei einer solchen Vorgeschichte.
Hast du sie wenigstens angezeigt mittlerweile? Wenn nicht, HOL DAS NACH!


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> genau das habe ich mir gedacht. so ein scheiß. ich habe mein herz ausgeschüttet, weil ich endlich die kraft hatte darüber zu schreiben und ich habe noch extra darum gebeten dumme kommentare zu unterlassen und was kommt wieder????
> 
> weißt du wie man sich fühlt, wenn man fast vergewaltigt worden ist? nein, weißt du nicht! also halt dein dummen mund und kümmere dich um deine angelegenheit.
> 
> ...


Genau, und buffed ist der richtige Ort um über dein Trauma erstmalig zu schreiben... und natürlich ist das für dich völlig normal zu stöhnen, dich elendig lange anfassen zu lassen und dennoch nicht zu gehen.

War natürlich klar, dass dich 6 Mann anfangen fast zu vergewaltigen während der 7. Bilder und Videos macht... ja nee - haben die wohl beim Bier trinken mal so beschlossen - hat sich so angeboten oder was? Wahrscheinlich kannten die sich eh alle schon aus dem RL und haben das ganz lange geplant, was? 

Nee du, wirklich traumatisierte Menschen hauen das nicht mal eben so hier raus...


----------



## Philine (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> fast 2 jahre. ich habe es in mir reingefressen und das nicht nur symbolisch gemeint. in den zwei jahren habe ich 25 kg zu genommen, weil ich keinen anderen weg wusste wie ich meinen schmerz verbessern konnte.



du musst aber schon verstehen das einige sowas nicht glauben !

gerade wenn man das in nem Forum schreibt wo viele Flamen.

Und glaub mir man braucht eigentlich noch länger um sowas zu erzählen es sei denn man hat sich hilfe geholt !

Späße macht man in solchen sachen nicht das ist unter aller sau !


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> du musst aber schon verstehen das einige sowas nicht glauben !
> 
> gerade wenn man das in nem Forum schreibt wo viele Flamen.
> 
> ...




ein typ den ich gut kenne schreibt hier immer im forum und ich habe mal in einem therapieforum gelesen, das man die dinge die man erlebt hat aufschreiben soll und von anderen neutralen menschen eine meinung dazu einholen soll. das soll bei der regeneration helfen.

ich wurde ja nicht richtig vergewaltig (gott sei dank). es ist schwer darüber zu schreiben, weil ich mir das gleichzeitig vorstellen muss und dann kommen mir tränen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Genau, und buffed ist der richtige Ort um über dein Trauma erstmalig zu schreiben... und natürlich ist das für dich völlig normal zu stöhnen, dich elendig lange anfassen zu lassen und dennoch nicht zu gehen.
> 
> War natürlich klar, dass dich 6 Mann anfangen fast zu vergewaltigen während der 7. Bilder und Videos macht... ja nee - haben die wohl beim Bier trinken mal so beschlossen - hat sich so angeboten oder was? Wahrscheinlich kannten die sich eh alle schon aus dem RL und haben das ganz lange geplant, was?
> 
> Nee du, wirklich traumatisierte Menschen hauen das nicht mal eben so hier raus...




das macht mich echt aggressiv. das kann ich nichtmal kommentieren. du bist ein ganz mieser mensch. ganz schlecht. so viel misstrauen wie in dir haben ich selten gesehen. pfui, eklig bist du.


----------



## Philine (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ein typ den ich gut kenne schreibt hier immer im forum und ich habe mal in einem therapieforum gelesen, das man die dinge die man erlebt hat aufschreiben soll und von anderen neutralen menschen eine meinung dazu einholen soll. das soll bei der regeneration helfen.
> 
> ich wurde ja nicht richtig vergewaltig (gott sei dank). es ist schwer darüber zu schreiben, weil ich mir das gleichzeitig vorstellen muss und dann kommen mir tränen hoch
> 
> ...



tut mir leid ich geb dir mal ein beispiel (wahrheit)

sie war 9 Jahre alt als sie von ihrem Großvater sexuell Missbraucht und genötigt wurde (mehrmals) !
sie ist 25Jahre alt verheiratet hat 2 Kinder und hat jetzt erst ihren Eltern erzählt was damals passiert ist !

da kannst du sehen wielange jemand braucht (mit Ärztlicher hilfe) um so etwas zu erzählen und sie kommt immer noch nicht damit klar !

ein Therapieforum ist kein ARZT


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> das macht mich echt aggressiv. das kann ich nichtmal kommentieren. du bist ein ganz mieser mensch. ganz schlecht. so viel misstrauen wie in dir haben ich selten gesehen. pfui, eklig bist du.


Jajaja... ich bin das Böse in Person! Wenigstens denke ich mir keine Geschichten aus um künstlich Mitleid zu erzeugen.

Erst begrabbelten dich ein paar Mann und "Zuschauer" da fanden das lustig, dann hielten dich 4 Mann fest, 2 Mann zogen dich aus und der 7. machte Bilder - der Nachbar klingelte und plötzlich lassen die 4 Mann, die ja ordentlich Gewalt ausgeübt haben müssen, die nackte Minima los damit die sich schnell anziehen und verschwinden kann. Genau.

Anstatt zur Polizei zu gehen oder dir anderweitig Hilfe zu suchen... wartest du 2 Jahre in denen du 25Kg zunimmst weil dich das alles so mitnimmt und dann haust du das hier mal eben so raus - als wäre es ganz normal bzw. in deinen Augen, "komisch". 

Sry, ich hatte schon mit Traumata zu tun... das was du da hast, ist nur eine Geschichte.


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> tut mir leid ich geb dir mal ein beispiel (wahrheit)
> 
> sie war 9 Jahre alt als sie von ihrem Großvater sexuell Missbraucht und genötigt wurde (mehrmals) !
> sie ist 25Jahre alt verheiratet hat 2 Kinder und hat jetzt erst ihren Eltern erzählt was damals passiert ist !
> ...




sowas ist doch personenabhängig, wann man darüber sprechen kann. es gibt auch viele mädchen, die ein paar tage nach der vergewaltigt über die vergewaltigung gesprochen haben, wie z.b eine aussage bei der polizei machen oder das der mutti erzählen.


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Jajaja... ich bin das Böse in Person! Wenigstens denke ich mir keine Geschichten aus um künstlich Mitleid zu erzeugen.
> 
> Erst begrabbelten dich ein paar Mann und "Zuschauer" da fanden das lustig, dann hielten dich 4 Mann fest, 2 Mann zogen dich aus und der 7. machte Bilder - der Nachbar klingelte und plötzlich lassen die 4 Mann, die ja ordentlich Gewalt ausgeübt haben müssen, die nackte Minima los damit die sich schnell anziehen und verschwinden kann. Genau.
> 
> ...




ich wünsche dir alles schlechte der welt, damit du mal weißt wie es ist sich vorzustellen selbstmord zu machen, weil man es nicht mehr ertragen kann.


----------



## Philine (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> sowas ist doch personenabhängig, wann man darüber sprechen kann. es gibt auch viele mädchen, die ein paar tage nach der vergewaltigt über die vergewaltigung gesprochen haben, wie z.b eine aussage bei der polizei machen oder das der mutti erzählen.



sowas ist äusserst selten so wie ich dir das erzählt habe ist es überwiegend der dauer zustand !


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> sowas ist äusserst selten so wie ich dir das erzählt habe ist es überwiegend der dauer zustand !



nein, das ist wirklich nicht so. im vergewaltigungsforum steht es meistens so, dass die opfer sich nach ein paar jahren oder früher dazu bringen das erlebnis zu berichten.


----------



## Shedanhul (7. September 2010)

Bei mir war es eindeutig, als ich mich von meinem geliebten Pet getrennt habe. Diese Katze war mein erstes und bis dahin einziges Pet, hatte den Namen meiner RL Katze und hat mich von 10-70 begleitet.
Dann kamen die neuen Talente und ein Teufelssaurier hat ihren Platz eingenommen. Jedes mal wenn ich beim Stallmeister bin, habe ich das gefühl, dass sie mich wehmütig ansieht.


----------



## Philine (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> nein, das ist wirklich nicht so. im vergewaltigungsforum steht es meistens so, dass die opfer sich nach ein paar jahren oder früher dazu bringen das erlebnis zu berichten.



glaub mir^^

so ein Forum besteht auch über die hälfte aus erfundenen Geschichten


ich halt mich ab jetzt raus aus dem Thema hab schon zuviel erzählt!

Viel Spaß in deinen "Therapieforen" und kleiner Tipp red mal mit jemanden der sowas wirklich erlebt hat aber dann nicht im Forum sondern richtig von Angesicht zu Angesicht !


----------



## suessemimmy (7. September 2010)

Mein traurigstes Erlebnis war.....

.... Ich war noch nich lange 80 damals und habe nach einer netten Gilde gesucht und die auch und da war dann ER! der eine ein hübscher Paladin voller stolz und anmut. Wir unterhielten uns viel und machten in der WoW Welt keinen Schritt mehr ohne den anderen. Nun war es dann irgendwann soweit... man empfand doch mehr für den anderen als gedacht und vielleicht auch gewollt. Und doch wurden der schöne Paladin und seine Todesritterin ein Paar und dann das erste richtige treffen. Es war für beide ein Traum und die Beziehung hielt an. Doch von ein auf den anderen Tag war er einfach weg. Kein Ton gesagt, nix einfach weg. Char weg und RL Person auch einfach wie aus dem Leben gerissen.... Keiner wusste etwas...


Wenn mein Cypro das liest, deine Clairy vermisst dich sehr!!!


Hab dich sehr lieb!




Tja und so wird aus ein paar Pixeln doch etwas was man mit ins Bett nimmt ( nicht das was ihr schon wieder denkt)!


----------



## DaCe (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ich wünsche dir alles schlechte der welt, damit du mal weißt wie es ist sich vorzustellen selbstmord zu machen, weil man es nicht mehr ertragen kann.



Hab dich mal gemeldet, sowas geht deutlich zu weit. 





Wenn dir das wirklich passiert sein sollte, tut mir das leid, aber das hier ist sicher nicht der richtige Ort um das breit zu treten. Dass hier kaum was anderes als Flames kommen hätte dir vorher klar sein müssen. Zu schreiben "keine Flames bitte" war dem ganzen sicher auch nicht abträglich. 




Aja, ich bin nicht das böse in Person, aber ich kenn wen der wirklich vergewaltigt wurde, und der schrieb ned mal eben in nem WoW (!!!) Forum über die Erlebnisse.


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

DaCe schrieb:


> Hab dich mal gemeldet, sowas geht deutlich zu weit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Diese Person hat mich als Lügnerin dargestellt und das ist das Schlimmste was man einem Opfer antun kann.

Im Therapieforum hat man gesagt, dass ich darüber mit neutralen Personen sprechen soll, aber ich hab niemanden neutrales und da ich WoW mag und dachte, dass die Leute hier auf Buffed.de nett sind, habe ich hier mein Herz ausgeschüttet. Aber weit gefehlt, auch hier werde ich mit Ablehnung bestraft und als Lügnerin bezeichnet...

Mir kommen wieder die Tränen hoch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (7. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> Diese Person hat mich als Lügnerin dargestellt und das ist das Schlimmste was man einem Opfer antun kann.
> 
> Im Therapieforum hat man gesagt, dass ich darüber mit neutralen Personen sprechen soll, aber ich hab niemanden neutrales und da ich WoW mag und dachte, dass die Leute hier auf Buffed.de nett sind, habe ich hier mein Herz ausgeschüttet. Aber weit gefehlt, auch hier werde ich mit Ablehnung bestraft und als Lügnerin bezeichnet...
> 
> ...



Nichts gegen dich, ich will jetzt auch nicht diskutieren, ob deine Geschichte wahr oder gelogen ist, aber man merkt, dass du noch nicht lange auf Buffed bist.
Sonst wüsstest du, dass die Buffed-Community die letzte ist, an die du dich mit sowas wenden solltest.
Allein des Altersdurchschnittes wegen.


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich, ich will jetzt auch nicht diskutieren, ob deine Geschichte wahr oder gelogen ist, aber man merkt, dass du noch nicht lange auf Buffed bist.
> Sonst wüsstest du, dass die Buffed-Community die letzte ist, an die du dich mit sowas wenden solltest.
> Allein des Altersdurchschnittes wegen.




na ja, jetzt weiß ich es ja auch...

schade eigentlich...


----------



## Haxxler (7. September 2010)

Ich dachte eigentlich hier könnte vernünftig diskutiert werden, aber nach Seiten voller Off-Topic, getrolle, gespame (nennt es wie ihr wollt) mache ich hier jetzt dicht. Tut mir leid für den TE, aber irgendwann ist auch mal schluß.


----------

